# Eschton [mature] IC - Calling Arabesu



## Voidrazor (Jan 28, 2007)

A new era dawns in the trinary Ixylyr-Alaeon-Otajan star system. 

The Eschaton is timeless. Most of the entities living within the trillions of worlds comprising it on countless dimensions experience the forward progression of events. Yet all possible futures and 'possible pasts' are known to those who have Ascended. Citizens and many Autarchs can arrange to travel in the vastness of time itself. Many diverse futures spring from the present. But it is known for a fact that great changes are coming, that the coming days shall be a time of fruition, and great turmoil.

In recent years, more than half of the planets in the great star system have come under the control of new Citizens. Yet more have just, or are about to complete, the process of terraforming. And on the fifth planet orbiting Otajan, a planet thought unsuitable for terra-reformation, something remarkable has occurred. Another Otajan 5 from a different dimension has been shifted by some titanic magic to replace the dead world.

The Eschaton-wide psionic network known as the Psi-web allows Citizens, and all Autarchs that have not been blocked from it, to mindlink with practically anyone effortlessly. Through this world-spanning power, beings of various descriptions have queued up to contact each of you ...


*OOC - Individual intro stuff to come soon, but feel free to set the local scene*


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 28, 2007)

It was always dark in the depths, heavy veils of fog drifting in the crushing pressure of a too-vast heaven, but this new universe, this new sun still felt different. Different heat, different gravity, and most of all (though all differences were slight) a different radiation was causing some discomfort for the more sensitive inhabitants of what had once been, and now is again Otajan 5. "Some discomfort" had not long ago been utter panic and anarchy for those volatile races. The Gshaa were always so prone to dramatics... Melanoce sighed, or would have sighed if she was a human, actually she only twitched her dorsal fin slightly while moving her tongue just so, but the meaning was the same. Politics were such a tedious distraction from what really mattered.

Her business had suffered lately, from the disorder at home as well as certain changes abroad, and it was no longer wise to speculate in the papers of the Core Worlds. She posessed other ways to make a profit, certainly, but speculation in the business of others was so much more comfortable than conducting business yourself. Politics again... Politicians and burocrats, such scum. And now she had become one herself. Ah, well, she fidgeted while berating herself for her self-pity, there's nothing to be done about that now. And there are still opportunities to be exploited if only certain complications could be dealt with. 

She knew little enough about her new immediate neigbours, and that was a weakness for which she could only blame herself, but it was time to rectify that now. Their ambitions, political, social, financial and especially military, would directly affect her own security and could be useful levers if harnessed correctly. Surely there were mutual interests to protect, codependencies to construst and complimentary weaknesses and strengths to synergize. She ponders briefly, then acts.

[sblock=DM]ooc: 

Melanoce uses her skills (trough her computer network and the EWW (eschaton wide web) as well as any local PC networks she believes she can penetrate without risk of discovery) to attempt to learn about her new neigbours, both in the past and present, both strengths and weaknesses and the economical states of their worlds.

Computer Use (Int):..............56 (24+9+0+2+20+0+3savant)
Gather Information (Cha):......17 (0+7+0+2+0+8reputation bonus)
Kn: (civics):........................35 (24+9+0+2+0+0)
Kn: (current events):............21 (10+9+0+2+0+0)
Kn: (streetwise):.................35 (24+9+0+2+0+0)
Kn: (business):....................35 (24+9+0+2+0+0)
Profession (Tradecraft) (wis):.72 (24+2+0+3+10+30+0+3savant)
Research (Int):....................33 (24+9+0+0+0+0)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 28, 2007)

There were no mild terms that could be applied to the Palace of Summer. Long before it had held that name, it had been designed so that only superlatives came to mind on seeing it. It was the -most- beautiful, the -most- awesome, the most intimidating, the tallest, the proudest... Legends ancient when most races were young told that a great sky-climbing tree had been planted in the palace's foundation...and that as the tree grew, the palace was built in it, and around it, and through it. The work of centuries. And this was certainly how it seemed to have been done, for the tree's mighty branches supported wings and annexes. Struts and buttresses of gilded marble held questing tendrils of wood aloft. Windows peeked out of burls and knots. And above it all rose the great Spire, the tower that the tree itself spiraled up around like an unspeakably vast tentacle of ivy. Made of radiant _lathenum_, a semi-translucent stone that sparkled with multicolored highlights, and each block of stone in an orichalcum molding, on a clear bright day the Spire could be seen for miles, with only the rolling horizon finally blotting it from sight.

On the tip of the Spire, as far above the ground as the ocean floor was below, there was a sitting room, with a balcony. And on the balcony was a solitary figure; the only one routinely allowed to go so high. She had many titles. She was The Sigil, The Queen of Summer, Queen-Protector of Kaydia, most commonly. Once she had been human, and mortal. Now she was neither, and her mortal name was forgotten even to her. On rising to Citizenship, she had learned much...not only of the world she had inherited, Kaydia...but of the countless worlds beyond. The truth seared her now as it always had. Beautiful Kaydia, proud Kaydia...the world she loved with all of her heart, and had sacrificed so much to make free...was a pinpoint; a tiny dot in the sky. So long closed off from other worlds that it had been all but forgotten by all but the most conscientious of mappers. And more, it was fearfully backwards...living in an age of superstition and ignorance that most worlds had shed millenia ago. Only in the field of magic was it even close to par, and even that had suffered with no trade, no flow and exchange of ideas.

The Sigil was spending this rare moment bereft of glamour, shorn of the magic she used to assume queenly regalia. The fey spirits she had inherited mastery over were chaotic beings, subject to their whims. Asserting rulership meant regular displays of power and grandeur. For all their immortality, the fey were at their hearts childlike and easily impressed. They loved spectacle, and as Queen, she was obliged to provide it whenever she appeared in public. She didn't mind. It was fun...if a bit hollow at times.

The years had changed her, as had her embrace of that which was fey within her. A blue-green tinge marked her flawless skin, and her eyes had assumed a hue like that of expertly cut emeralds; a green more intense than any human eye could achieve. Her ears came to graceful points, though they did not stick out, and were not of ridiculous length, as was the case with many fey. She was clad in a simple silk gown of midnight blue that clung to her shape without being shamelessly revealing. She was, of course, quite beautiful, if a bit alien, and distant of demeanor though that was a conceit she reserved for these quiet moments alone...alone with her thoughts.

Sigil realized that the paranoid former Queen of Winter had struck Kaydia a blow that went far beyond centuries of oppression and rule by fear. Uninterested in competing with other worlds at first...and later succuming to abject fear that those other worlds would one day invade, the Solstice, the Bitter Queen had seen to it that all her formidable power was bent to isolating Kaydia.

Was it too late now to undo the damage?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 29, 2007)

Serraphina thinking
Serraphina talking
Jenner speaking


Her eyes snapped open abruptly. 

God how I hated having to be reintergrated. How much of myself lost to the winds of the cosmos this time. I know who I am...that was something at least. But there was denfinitely something missing - and what had I been doing on the Markotian homeworld? They were such a twitchy species - but who was I then? What vast tracks of experience have I lost?

Serraphina DeLecort slowly sat up in the recon chamber, the familiar sites around her bringing a flood of welcomed memories. Without a thought she reached behind her ear, activating her sub-com. "Jenner set out the red, we're going out tonight. It seems like it's been weeks since I've been back on the town." - "Of course miss, and it has been." Standing up from the tub, she strides from the antichamber once again completely confident in her purpose and form. Jenner's mearest touch would have ignited lesser materials, as a being of fire, but serraphina's taste was quite pragmatic. The fearsomeness of her presence reaserting itself on the universe, she dressed in her understated finery while Jenner updates her on the looming trouble at the edges of the galaxy. "...Yes we'll have to save the universe again, but not tonight as far as I can tell. you old djinn you." Walking out of the suite, the barest edges of a smile touch her lips at the thought of a new adventure. "But it could have something to do with the recent ... unpleasantness miss." - Of course! If you even hiccup loudly the Markot jump three feet. Something cosmic could be pushing them right over the edge ... they'll of course owe me for their assumption.

The Illuminated metropolis of Tarnha beamed like a jewel in the crown of Tran'sa 'Kuul, planet of night. With the sun only showing on it every fourth day, Tran'sa 'Kuul was never a center of agrarian development. But the mines flow and the clubs know no end. The people are strong and fierce and beautiful, with a hunger for the light. It's transparasteel high-rises of downtown, like uniformed spears of brilliant stars stabbing into the heavens. The roads were happily full of eager party-seekers, and it was serraday night. The scene would be mobbed, but thats the way she likes it.

Stepping from the transport in her maroon leather chained pants, she was met by a cheers and applause. Her people adored her and thats what she liked most about them. The pulse of the music drew her into the establishment with promises of adreniline and sweat - just what she needed after dying yesterday. The bouncers, standing nearly a foot taller than her, eyed her laciviously as she strode past them. Her horns shining in the multi-hololights as she wound her way through the insane asylum of writhing bodies, with smile widening to show her fangs.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 29, 2007)

[sblock=Nephtys]What Melanoce learns of the historical political and trade situation could fill volumes. I'll provide all the highlights I can. But beyond that feel free to ask for specifics in any area as needed. If you haven't already, go ahead and read Shayuri's character, Sigil as well as Lord Direspirit and Serraphina DeLacorte. Melanoce doesn't know the exact numbers but, for example, knows that Sigil is supernatually agile and tough compared an unaltered Borogashi but of average strength for one. She can fly, disrupt magic at a touch, change the form of other creatures all at will. You have some general feel for what skills she has and know that she is a bluffer of legendary ability, though skill in that arena still pales before yours. She has various enchanted items that enhance her physical defenses to slightly better than your warrior robots as well as protect her from scrying, allow her to move object with her mind and, most significantly, a mirror that lets her scry upon any unwarded being in the multiverse.

Kaydia has historically engaged in very little trade, although the former queen did sell some of her fey subjects as slaves in return for certain rare and  obscure alchemical materials (you can't at this time deduce exactly what they were for). The slave trade stopped abruptly when  Sigil took power, but pressure to resume is being put on some of the middlemen by the off-dimensional buyers. Sigil does seem interested in opening up trade along more ethical lines. But, other than the fey themselves, the planet doesn't appear to have much of value. But you could probably pay back your 'karmic debt' and come out ahead if you helped to improve the standard of living for the Autarchs there. 

Direspirit's world has also had limited trade. However it does have a valuable commodity in the form of faerzress-infused ore. The native drow seem to be distinctly uninterested in selling it however. Direspirit would probably be capable of getting it anyway if properly motivated. You have contacts that could get you the Codex Mortuus, an artifact that allows necromancers to summon and control a number of greater undead not otherwise available. From what you know of Direspirit, such an item would be the perfect motivator.

Serraphina's world has ongoing trade contracts in thousands of commodities but specializes in entertainment branding and financial services. The corporations there have set up a teleport network to take maximum advantage of the world's single Gate. But it is those corporations rather than Serraphina herself that control those networks, while she controls the gate. You notice quite a few inefficiencies in the worlds business practices, many due to cronyism. Her CuB currency seems to be at least in part supported by a number of non-local interests that are going to great lengths to conceal themselves.

Eschaton's Committee on Corporate Power and a number of similar committees have started investigations into the corporations on Serraphina's world as well as some of your own holdings. There are quite a few Autarchs throughout Eschaton society that are very keen on limiting the role of corporations in interplanetary trade. As it stands, multi-world corporations are treated as limited duration contracts to engage in a particular business, rather than legal entities in their own right.

There are 36 planets total in the Ixylyr-Alaeon-Otajan system, but only one, Kal'e'zant, is considered to be a Core world. It is governed by Argus Oloriel Starzaeon a legendary Sirian Erudite. Being a Core world, Starzaeon's governance entails only implementing policy set by direct democracy, with executive decisions veto-able by certain committees.

Of the people trying to contact you, two stand out, but there are many others that may be of use or interest. A pair of Glietsel, 'hard light' entities in the shape of 3 (or more) dimensional fractals, are asking to use your services. These are probably the middlemen that had been involved in the fey slave trade. And Argus Oloriel Starzaeon has invited you to some sort of party.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 29, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> There were no mild terms that could be applied to the Palace of Summer. Long before it had held that name, it had been designed so that only superlatives came to mind on seeing it. It was the -most- beautiful, the -most- awesome, the most intimidating, the tallest, the proudest... Legends ancient when most races were young told that a great sky-climbing tree had been planted in the palace's foundation...and that as the tree grew, the palace was built in it, and around it, and through it. The work of centuries. And this was certainly how it seemed to have been done, for the tree's mighty branches supported wings and annexes. Struts and buttresses of gilded marble held questing tendrils of wood aloft. Windows peeked out of burls and knots. And above it all rose the great Spire, the tower that the tree itself spiraled up around like an unspeakably vast tentacle of ivy. Made of radiant _lathenum_, a semi-translucent stone that sparkled with multicolored highlights, and each block of stone in an orichalcum molding, on a clear bright day the Spire could be seen for miles, with only the rolling horizon finally blotting it from sight.
> 
> [Snip]
> 
> ...




As Sigil ponders the future of her realm, that feeling in her mind, neither a tickle nor a buzz but reminiscent of both, builds in strength once again. Mere hours after ascending to the throne of faerie the telepathic calls began. Alien minds making offers, the consequences of which could scarcely be guessed at. There was no dearth of beings promising wonders to help bring Kaydia 'into the Eschaton' but could they be trusted? Living among the fey quickly taught one to be wary of gifts.

Before once again braving the bewilderment of the Psi-web, Sigil spies Periwinkle flying up to her in haste from battlements along a great branch below. “Begging your grace's pardon for the intrusion. You  asked to be informed if *anyone* reported abductions like those that happened under the Twilight Queen. There's a redcap below claiming to have witnessed just that. Normally, I'd as soon swallow an iron penny than take the word of an unseelie. But for certain, something's got him agitated. And, by Titania, I think he may be telling the truth.”


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 29, 2007)

[sblock=Voidrazor]
ooc: Thanks .

Melanoce considers her options, pleased by the openings she percieves. The Kaydian situation was of particular interest. Modernizing an entire world and integrating it into the unviersal community would certainly be a long term undertaking, but it would if handled correctly give her both considerable profits and substantial influence over her neigbour, and though slave-trade could be a risky business it should perhaps not be dismissed all together at this time. Though considering the Citizen of Kaydia seemed capable of considerable divinative ability it would have to be handled very carefully. Unless an understanding could be reached, which seemed doubtful. Perhaps an exchange of information would get her some leverage in establishing herself on Kaydia...

*She welcomes the Glietsel warmly, and asks to hear their offer while presenting them with pleasing mental images.*

Lord Direspirit, she smiles uneasily, what an interesting gentleman. Faerzress was certainly a valuable commodity, disgustingly so in fact. But would the source be reliable? Necromancers, for all their talk of eternity, could be very short-sighted people. She would have to arrange a long term relationship, but on which grounds? Oh, he would need magical supplies, she supposed, refined magic as opposed to the raw magic he would sell to her and she would pass on to others. Perhaps he would even be interested in a security-arrangement? She would have to gauge his character carefully to determine the true value of such a plan.

Miss Seraphina could turn out to be a worthy advesary, or a valuable ally that would need a careful touch to manage. In either case she wold need a leverage, and the primitive state of her worlds finances presented just such a opportinity. Perhaps even the committes could be used to her favour, she had no aversions to that kind of politics...

*Melanoce establishes a minor branch of her reputable financial-services corporation Vermilion Capital Ventures* on Seraphina's world to facilitate the financial markets on that world, exploit the inefficiencies to the gretest possible extent, and make a few CuBs along the way. She takes a direct and personal hand in managing its initial operations. Her aim is both making enormous sums of money and establishing a powerful financial influence on Tran'sa Kuul.*

ooc: I'll deduct up to 60000 gold from her funds to make it happen, if she believes there's a good profit to be made. The financial services would off course involve lending and borrowing huge amounts of money among other things so the 60000 is just the base of the operation, but the karmic dept incurred should be cancelled out by the karmic credit simultaneously extended to others (otherwise speculation is impossible).

*Though Vermilion Capital Ventures is relatively well renowned for what's in the greater scheme of things a very minor company her ownership of the company has always been a well kept secret.

*Also, she takes a deeper look into the committes involving themselves in her and her neigbours affairs. She makes quite an effort to uncover useful information that could be used to influence their work, both to deter them from her business and to sic them on her rivals. While doing that she takes a deeper look into the corporations on Seraphina's world to find any particularly juicy weaknesses to exploit.* She scans the screen eagerly, smiling beautifully.

The invitation interrupts her concentrated work and she nearly makes the inexcusable faux-pas of ignoring it for the moment. There was much more work to be done, scores of gates to be set up and hundreds of deals to make, endless hours of information-gathering, but her work would have to wait. *She replies Gracefully, intimating a little something about a mutually beneficial arrangement while shopping online for an appropriate and slightly ironic (though not in the least insulting or hurtful) gift that would impress him with both her wit, knowlege and good judgement while not seeming ingratiating.* She'll spend the appropriate amount, but not get too extravagant.


ooc: Bold text describes her actions, non-bold text sets the rp-ing context.

ooc: Btw, does Direspirit's world have a name? 

[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 30, 2007)

Onboard the vessel known only as Slavemaker came the sounds of steel ringing as it hit steel and grunts and groans. The scent of blood and sweat permeated the air. In the massive arena that took up most of the space on the ship stood one man surrounded by three hulking green-skinned brutes and five winged beauties that (as one man schooled in the classical arts once put it) looked like the Greek Furies themselves were put to shame. 

The man that they surrounded, however, looked like Adonis himself personified. Clad in an ornately designed silk shirt that opened at the front that accentuated his herculean physique, he tenses as he begins his attack.


He dodges the blows that come at him from all sides. Parrying the flailing claws of one of the brutes, he slips under the guard of one of the winged women and slashes her thigh with a fine-edged curved dagger that seemed to move like a blur to the naked eye.


_To be continued..._


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> As Sigil ponders the future of her realm, that feeling in her mind, neither a tickle nor a buzz but reminiscent of both, builds in strength once again. Mere hours after ascending to the throne of faerie the telepathic calls began. Alien minds making offers, the consequences of which could scarcely be guessed at. There was no dearth of beings promising wonders to help bring Kaydia 'into the Eschaton' but could they be trusted? Living among the fey quickly taught one to be wary of gifts.
> 
> Before once again braving the bewilderment of the Psi-web, Sigil spies Periwinkle flying up to her in haste from battlements along a great branch below. “Begging your grace's pardon for the intrusion. You  asked to be informed if *anyone* reported abductions like those that happened under the Twilight Queen. There's a redcap below claiming to have witnessed just that. Normally, I'd as soon swallow an iron penny than take the word of an unseelie. But for certain, something's got him agitated. And, by Titania, I think he may be telling the truth.”




Sigil stiffens slightly. Redcaps. Murderous little goblinish creatures. The red of their caps was blood, classically. And yet, they were hers now too. The courts on Kaydia did not have separate rulers. And she had sworn not to walk the road of Winter, favoring one court outrageously over the other. And this was really a positive sign. One of the unseelie actually -doing- as she'd asked. It was to be encouraged.

She glanced at Periwinkle and nodded with a gentle smile. "Thank you for the news. I will meet the redcap in five minutes in the Great Hall, and hear his testimony."

With that, she picked a black feathered mask from one of the tables in the sitting room, and placed it over her face. Golden sparks engulfed her...and left her transformed when they cleared. The modest, simple prettiness was gone, replaced by shining robes of gold and platinum threads that fell over her suddenly improbably gorgeous figure like waves of liquid metal. Golden spokes rose up in an arc behind her, like the rays of the setting sun, or a peacock's tail, and an impossibly elaborate headdress of gems and silver wire framed features too perfect to be real. The point of courtly glamour wasn't to be -realistic-. Everyone knew it was magic. The point was to be -impressive-. The ultimate statement of style over substance.

From there she took up a length of flat charcoal grey cloth from a hanging hook and draped it over her shoulders. The illusion around her wavered and absorbed the Shroud as she donned it. Never one to attend even the least of audiences without the full regalia, she.

Finally her feet, now invisible under the glorious glamor, lifted off the floor....and she vanished in a puff of sparks. The audience chamber of the Great Hall was only a few such hops away, and by the time the redcap entered, she was ready, hovering above the grand throne, with great balefire torches blazing on either wall, encompassing the room, and her with light.

"Enter and speak," she bade the redcap. "What news have you?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 30, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> [snip]
> 
> Stepping from the transport in her maroon leather chained pants, she was met by a cheers and applause. Her people adored her and thats what she liked most about them. The pulse of the music drew her into the establishment with promises of adreniline and sweat - just what she needed after dying yesterday. The bouncers, standing nearly a foot taller than her, eyed her laciviously as she strode past them. Her horns shining in the multi-hololights as she wound her way through the insane asylum of writhing bodies, with smile widening to show her fangs.




As the music washes over Serraphina her sub-com pulses with subtle urgency. Much of the point of the device was to make the constant requests for contact via the psi-web less annoying, filtering out the chaff and signaling in as low key a manor as possible. For it pulse in this fashion, the sender had to be had to have a high level  *inherent* priority, not an easy thing to come by. The ID is Inquisitor Qebehsenuef. This had to be something big. There was one inquisitor for perhaps every thousand worlds, and Qebehsenuef was one of the first, sired by the Lord High Inquisitor Quillian Bliss, charged with the task of eliminating threats with the potential of destroying souls on a planetary or greater level. They themselves were essentially vampiric gods, though their actions were tightly controlled by Committees.

Just then, a T’lkt’n speaker-drone flies over the crowd to hover in front of Serraphina's face. The roach-like bioengineered insect vibrates its abdomen creating a noise that perfectly emulates spoken word, doubtless psionically guided in its movements by T’lkt’n hive queen. “A fortunate coincidence running into you here Citizen. I need to warn you about the Faransi slander you will no doubt hear in the coming days.”

[sblock=OOC] Faransil is a planet in the local system populated almost entirely by a race that is said to have no two members that look the same. The Faransi make a bacterial drug with an everchanging composition usually known as wildside. The substance is very popular on Tran'sa 'Kuul and several companies on Serraphina's world import it.[/Sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 30, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Onboard the vessel known only as Slavemaker came the sounds of steel ringing as it hit steel and grunts and groans. The scent of blood and sweat permeated the air. In the massive arena that took up most of the space on the ship stood one man surrounded by three hulking green-skinned brutes and five winged beauties that (as one man schooled in the classical arts once put it) looked like the Greek Furies themselves were put to shame.
> 
> The man that they surrounded, however, looked like Adonis himself personified. Clad in an ornately designed silk shirt that opened at the front that accentuated his herculean physique, he tenses as he begins his attack.
> 
> ...





The Valkyrie snarls as the blade sinks into her leg with lightning speed. But the fury in her eyes turns to amusement as one of her sisters flies over the sparring mob and abruptly drops, _rolling like a great boulder_, attempting to overrun Karnak from above. 

*OOC - Karnak gets an AoO against the flying Valkyrie, but must either move to the only open spot amidst the surrounding combatants or risk being knocked prone. Moving would trigger a bunch of AoO's but would at least prevent one of the trolls from full attacking next round. None of the followers blows are likely to hit but one or more could always get lucky.*


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 31, 2007)

_ooc: This is intended to be just a sparring match. Ok?_


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 31, 2007)

[sblock=OOC reply to Avalon]







			
				Avalon® said:
			
		

> _ooc: This is intended to be just a sparring match. Ok?_




I figured Karnak's sparring matches would be pretty no holds barred. You can write both sides of the fight if you want. Just thought you might enjoy doing it in actual combat turns. LMK[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 31, 2007)

Serraphina thinking
Serraphina talking
Jenner speaking


			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> snip...
> Just then, a T’lkt’n speaker-drone flies over the crowd to hover in front of Serraphina's face. The roach-like bioengineered insect vibrates its abdomen creating a noise that perfectly emulates spoken word, doubtless psionically guided in its movements by T’lkt’n hive queen. “A fortunate coincidence running into you here Citizen. I need to warn you about the Faransi slander you will no doubt hear in the coming days.”



[sblock=OOC]Serraphina can communicate telepathically at will anyway but when theres 90 decibles blaring around you its hard to concentrate   [/sblock]
"And what, prey tell are the faransi going to be telling me...my little highness?" - That you are conspiring against me yet again?...

-After that conversation is over -

Serraphina's mellow being harshed almost puts her a snit. "You knew they would be contacting you as soon as they had come to a descision miss." Taking a breath she stalkes over toward an unoccupied, large white-noise chamber. Sliding between the press of the masses, lingering here and there against particularly attractive and sweaty dancers. Engaging the field, she was plunged into utter silence. Even the vognarian moaning of the couple tangled against the outside of the fogged glass were muted. A flash of envy momentarily dances in her eyes as she glances over, thinking to herself - The council couldn't have waited just a few hours? - She sits down on an overstuffed white sofa and taps her sub-con. "Citizen DeLecort here Inquisitor Qebehsenuef, it's a great  honor to here from such a distinguished individual. How can Tran'sa 'Kuul be of service to the high council during this glorious night?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 31, 2007)

* OOC - Vertexx69 oops, yes speaker-drones work two ways. T'lkt'n queens are the sole sentient members of their race. The others are all telepathicly controlled drones that can relay all their sense information back to their queen. 

Also, the psi-web establishes a mind link, so noise cancelling chambers aren't necessary to have a private conversation. Serraphina might want to use a white-noise chamber to get rid of distrations though.*


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 31, 2007)

ooc: Voidrazor, I realise I've given you quite a lot of work but there's no need for you to go into too much detail unless you want to (except to flesh out the conversations a tad). It's not really necessary to know exactly what she finds out in her information-gatherings about peripheral NPCs, it's enough to know wether she found anything useful. I'll be doing a lot of intelligence-work initially and don't want it to burden you too much.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 1, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: Btw, does Direspirit's world have a name?




*OOC - Not yet officially. For now you can call it Atropos after the world-spirit of his planet.*



			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> There are 36 planets total in the Ixylyr-Alaeon-Otajan system, but only one, Kal'e'zant, is considered to be a Core world. It is governed by Argus Oloriel Starzaeon a legendary Sirian Erudite. Being a Core world, Starzaeon's governance entails only implementing policy set by direct democracy, with executive decisions veto-able by certain committees.
> [snip]
> Argus Oloriel Starzaeon has invited you to some sort of party.
> 
> ...




The Sirian Governor's mental voice has a pleasant, almost mesmerizing, crystalline tone to it. "_Thank you for taking the time to answer my call. I'm certain you must be extremely busy. I shall be hosting a gala event shortly, and would be delighted if you could attend either in person or via telepresence. And because you time is precious, I'll be working with a chronomancer to ensure that the party itself takes no objective time whatsoever."_

[sblock=Nephtys]







			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> *She welcomes the Glietsel warmly, and asks to hear their offer while presenting them with pleasing mental images.*




"_Citizen Melanoce, I am F[ti􀀀1;ti]=Ti(F[ai;bi]) and this is my partner F=[iTi(F[i; i])])].
We are to understand that you provide discreet transport."



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		


*Melanoce establishes a minor branch of her reputable financial-services corporation Vermilion Capital Ventures* on Seraphina's world to facilitate the financial markets on that world, exploit the inefficiencies to the gretest possible extent, and make a few CuBs along the way. She takes a direct and personal hand in managing its initial operations. Her aim is both making enormous sums of money and establishing a powerful financial influence on Tran'sa Kuul.*

ooc: I'll deduct up to 60000 gold from her funds to make it happen, if she believes there's a good profit to be made. The financial services would off course involve lending and borrowing huge amounts of money among other things so the 60000 is just the base of the operation, but the karmic dept incurred should be cancelled out by the karmic credit simultaneously extended to others (otherwise speculation is impossible).

*Though Vermilion Capital Ventures is relatively well renowned for what's in the greater scheme of things a very minor company her ownership of the company has always been a well kept secret.

*Also, she takes a deeper look into the committes involving themselves in her and her neigbours affairs. She makes quite an effort to uncover useful information that could be used to influence their work, both to deter them from her business and to sic them on her rivals. While doing that she takes a deeper look into the corporations on Seraphina's world to find any particularly juicy weaknesses to exploit.* She scans the screen eagerly, smiling beautifully.
		
Click to expand...



The more you look into it, the more of a problem the committees appear to be. The Committee on Corporate Power consists of millions of members using specialized functions of the Psi-web to communicate at a vastly accelerated pace. They are adamantly opposed to corporate secrecy and are likely to revoke the charter of any firm that does not demonstrably benefit the local Autarkis. The only good news there is that they have a lot on their plate so it could take a while for them to get to you.

There is a more local IAO System Trade Committee that has only 379 members. They are a bit more lax on policy, but would still probably red flag Vermillion if it startd doing business on Tran'sa Kuul without first jumping through their hoops. They will probably ask some of the same questions the larger comittee would ask (i.e. who are the principals of the company, how will it help the local Autarkis), but their research to verify your claims would be less exacting. Bribery doesn't seem to be a workable plan, their lifestyles are already quite luxurious and the punishment for corruption is severe (mindwipe & forced reincarnation). Blackmail would be difficult and a bit dangerous, but within the realm of possibility. You can find dirt on about 90 members and might be able to place enough of the rest in compromising situations. But if just one of the members bit the bullet, and it got traced back to you ... well the punishment for corruption is severe. Perhaps the best bet is to manufacture information which would satisfy the local committee and make sure that Vermillion does actually benefit the populace and have a reputable board before Corporate Power shuts it down. Suppling false information would not be considered corruption, but getting caught at it  could have a nasty impact on business 
[/sblock]_


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 1, 2007)

(OOC - not to be impatient, but did you see my reply up above? )


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 1, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> The Sirian Governor's mental voice has a pleasant, almost mesmerizing, crystalline tone to it. "_Thank you for taking the time to answer my call. I'm certain you must be extremely busy. I shall be hosting a gala event shortly, and would be delighted if you could attend either in person or via telepresence. And because you time is precious, I'll be working with a chronomancer to ensure that the party itself takes no objective time whatsoever."_




Melanoce replies in a smooth but warm tone, evoking images of complex and pleasing aesthetics.
"You honour me, Citizen, and I thank you. My real-time is never too precious to devote to you and the esteemed Citizens of our system, but your consideration is delightful. I will gladly attend in person."
She would need to construct a public persona for herself, impressions being the cornerstone of politics. A gala event would be an excellent opportunity to introduce herself into the public awareness off Otajan.


[sblock=Voidrazor]


			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "_Citizen Melanoce, I am F[ti&#56256;&#56320;1;ti]=Ti(F[ai;bi]) and this is my partner F=[iTi(F[i; i])])].
> We are to understand that you provide discreet transport."
> _



_

"Indeed, [insert honorific here], your understanding is correct. It is my function in this existence to provide harmonious exchanges of both goods and ideas. Supposing your proposal is not of less then perfect harmony with the beings of this dimension I will be able to provide the service at an affordable rate. Supposing it is, the payment required will be higher. Ah, but this is all standard practice. Now let us discuss specifics, and credentials."




			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		


			The more you look into it, the more of a problem the committees appear to be. The Committee on Corporate Power consists of millions of members using specialized functions of the Psi-web to communicate at a vastly accelerated pace. They are adamantly opposed to corporate secrecy and are likely to revoke the charter of any firm that does not demonstrably benefit the local Autarkis. The only good news there is that they have a lot on their plate so it could take a while for them to get to you.

There is a more local IAO System Trade Committee that has only 379 members. They are a bit more lax on policy, but would still probably red flag Vermillion if it startd doing business on Tran'sa Kuul without first jumping through their hoops. They will probably ask some of the same questions the larger comittee would ask (i.e. who are the principals of the company, how will it help the local Autarkis), but their research to verify your claims would be less exacting. Bribery doesn't seem to be a workable plan, their lifestyles are already quite luxurious and the punishment for corruption is severe (mindwipe & forced reincarnation). Blackmail would be difficult and a bit dangerous, but within the realm of possibility. You can find dirt on about 90 members and might be able to place enough of the rest in compromising situations. But if just one of the members bit the bullet, and it got traced back to you ... well the punishment for corruption is severe. Perhaps the best bet is to manufacture information which would satisfy the local committee and make sure that Vermillion does actually benefit the populace and have a reputable board before Corporate Power shuts it down. Suppling false information would not be considered corruption, but getting caught at it  could have a nasty impact on business
		
Click to expand...



semiooc:
Is there some sort of organized counter-movement to all this communism?  Some sort of  liberal-conservative political block with corporate financial backing? Even though the Eschaton-wide democratic process is mostly handled by direct democracy (?) there must still be politicians and propagandists who tell people what to think. And there has to be some sort of democratic check on those committes, no?

Melanoce looks into it.

The committes could be handled, Melanoce was confident, she simply had to present an amicable facade. Setting up a local board of directors would be nearly effortless and demonstrating the benefits of Vermilion to the general local populace would be no difficulty at all. Her aim was after all to improve the efficiency of the financial system, and though that would drive some competitors out of business Tran'sa Kuul's economy would likely be better off in the end. That is, assuming she was allowed to complete the process... Melanoce smiles cruelly. There were safe-guards that could be taken to ensure that.

*Melanoce attempts to arrange her operations on Tran'sa Kuul in such a way that the integrity of the financial system would depend on Vermilion's precense. So that if she was forced to withdraw her assets she would cause a collapse, or at least a recession. She attempts to do this in a way that neither appears deliberate nor easily detectable to any but the most skilled economists.*

[/sblock]_


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 1, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Finally her feet, now invisible under the glorious glamor, lifted off the floor....and she vanished in a puff of sparks. The audience chamber of the Great Hall was only a few such hops away, and by the time the redcap entered, she was ready, hovering above the grand throne, with great balefire torches blazing on either wall, encompassing the room, and her with light.
> 
> "Enter and speak," she bade the redcap. "What news have you?"




The clang of iron on the shimmering mosaic tiles of the floor proceeds the stooped and whiskered figure as it enters the Great Hall. His bloodshot stare about wildly beneath a cap that might seem jolly were it not caked in slowly drying gore. As he clanks across the huge chamber the creature absently makes frustrated gripping motions as if the hands themselves are completely unaccustomed to being unarmed.

It grumbles with a voice that sounds like a bear gargling nails, "Right. So me mates and me wuz havin' a stroll in the forest not causing a lick o' trouble. Then this light, bright as day 'pears outta thin air. Then the light gets all wobbly sorta like your floor here only moving like. Me mates freeze. And this horrible strange thing floats down. It was made of light and shaped like nothing I never seen. Me trusty axe done and broke when I hit the thing.  I start kickin' and clawing it. An finally it flies off back to the big light. But me mates just kinda float up and away while I'm fightin' it off."

*Yep saw it. *


----------



## Rino (Feb 1, 2007)

Lord Direspirt usualy does long trips in to the surrounding planes around his main castle with his trustworthy bodygaurds. when he enters a marshy terrain the place where he finds most inspiration for his political ideas and where is most at peace with himself. 

so this morning is no different then other trips. Direspirit travels light with only 2 days worth of food and wate. he leaves the castle at dawn closly followed by the nimblewrights. the journey takes him over a barren grassland as far as the eye can see, slowly changing into deep marshes  with only a small path to walk on. not much wider then about 5-10ft. Direspiri feels at ease in these places he enjoys these journeys that takes his mind of all the important affairres that he normaly has to deal with.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2007)

Sigil listened, watching the redcap's face as it narrated. She doubted it had gone -exactly- as he was saying. For one, it seemed unlikely he'd 'fought off' whatever had come for them. More likely he'd fled, or managed to hide as they concentrated on the others.

Not that it mattered. If he hadn't, she wouldn't be getting this report.

Anger seethed through her, and she rose from the throne.

"Tell me their names, and where it happened," she said to the redcap. "And I will find them, if they can be found."


----------



## Avalon® (Feb 2, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC reply to Avalon]
> 
> I figured Karnak's sparring matches would be pretty no holds barred. You can write both sides of the fight if you want. Just thought you might enjoy doing it in actual combat turns. LMK[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Might as well.  [/sblock]

Karnak notices the look in the valkerye's eyes and spins around just in time to see another one descend upon him and decides to take her headon. Str Check=16


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 3, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> Lord Direspirt usualy does long trips in to the surrounding planes around his main castle with his trustworthy bodygaurds. when he enters a marshy terrain the place where he finds most inspiration for his political ideas and where is most at peace with himself.
> 
> so this morning is no different then other trips. Direspirit travels light with only 2 days worth of food and wate. he leaves the castle at dawn closly followed by the nimblewrights. the journey takes him over a barren grassland as far as the eye can see, slowly changing into deep marshes  with only a small path to walk on. not much wider then about 5-10ft. Direspiri feels at ease in these places he enjoys these journeys that takes his mind of all the important affairres that he normaly has to deal with.




Despite the comfort of desolate environs, the trip provides little respite from the pressures of Citizenship. Always, there is the ghostly tug of those attempting to reach Direspirit via the Psi-web. Of the calls, the one from Argus Oloriel Starzaeon, governor of the only Core world in the massive Ixylyr-Alaeon-Otajan system, may be of the most interest. But another from  Roaika'xul 69*93 may also be worth answering. An Autarch on a world many parsecs distant,  Roaika'xul has offered useful information in the past, although the asking price was always too high. There is also a more mysterious contact, from an anonymous source on Bleak Lodestone, a world that web record indicate was reduced to ash some years ago.

As he walks, deciding which if any of the psychic contacts to answer, Direspirit a strangely shaped skeleton half buried in the marsh. Its difficult to tell, given the vast array of alien life-forms making up Eschaton society, but it looks like the fallen creature has an arm stuffed into the eye-socket on the unburied half of its skull.

*OOC - Does Lord Direspirit allow the drow and other Autarchs access to the Psi-web? Also, is Atropos OK for the name of his world?*


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 4, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> "And what, prey tell are the faransi going to be telling me...my little highness?" - That you are conspiring against me yet again?...



“They make outrageous claims of us making war upon them. Ridiculous! When all know that since the Conquest, the T'lkt'n fleets have remained in orbit except when called upon for common defense of the Eschaton.” The words are emotionless, conveyed through the hovering proxy bug. Yet the queen's indignation (or feigned indignation) is clear.



			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> The council couldn't have waited just a few hours? - She sits down on an overstuffed white sofa and taps her sub-con. "Citizen DeLecort here Inquisitor Qebehsenuef, it's a great  honor to here from such a distinguished individual. How can Tran'sa 'Kuul be of service to the high council during this glorious night?"



Serraphina reels from the inquisitor's mental contact, the sheer psychic force is like nothing she's ever encountered before. *“You are to be commended for your efforts on Markot. Few Citizens bestir themselves beyond their own world to protect others. If your resolve remains, our seers have discovered emerging threats closer to home. Are you familiar with Nyaguglloth?”*

*OOC – Public records show no reports of independent warship mobilization by any T'lkt'n Citizen. There's no public record regarding Nyaguglloth, but the name sounds like one a lord of the Outer Dark might have.*


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sigil listened, watching the redcap's face as it narrated. She doubted it had gone -exactly- as he was saying. For one, it seemed unlikely he'd 'fought off' whatever had come for them. More likely he'd fled, or managed to hide as they concentrated on the others.
> 
> Not that it mattered. If he hadn't, she wouldn't be getting this report.
> 
> ...




A look of surprise passes over the redcap's features at Sigil's promise, before returning to his usual wild eyed scowl. "Bugjaw, Grimner, Sweettooth, Marygore, and Eyesore r' their names. Whole thing happened 'bout half a league south a da falls on Brokentooth river."


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 4, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Karnak notices the look in the valkerye's eyes and spins around just in time to see another one descend upon him and decides to take her headon. Str Check=16




Blood Letter opens a ragged gash along the valkyrie's collar bone as she crashes heedlessly into Karnak. But even as the dagger comes free, the wound partially closes, as does the laceration left by its sister blade Swift Strike. Blood still flows from both slashes, but perhaps only half of what one would expect from a similar blow landed agains a mortal. Worse yet, between the her massive size and uncanny manuever, the crashing valkyrie easily knocks Karnak prone.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 4, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> “They make outrageous claims of us making war upon them. Ridiculous! When all know that since the Conquest, the T'lkt'n fleets have remained in orbit except when called upon for common defense of the Eschaton.” The words are emotionless, conveyed through the hovering proxy bug. Yet the queen's indignation (or feigned indignation) is clear.



"I understand your discouragement with wildside on the rise - if your drones were to become 'infected' with it, your control might be compromised. But their claims easy enough to check highness.  I'm dealing with the Faransi in my own way. All worlds that are supported by Tran'sa Kuul's economy are connected to the psy-net and nav-com at their expense." Smiling, she glances over to Jenner who pulls a paper-thin flex-viewy from his coat pocket. "Give me sat-com imaging of planet Faransil and its outlying systems a grid 34 by 29." The screen flutters as it accesses the network.

- later -
[sblock=telepthically]







			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Serraphina reels from the inquisitor's mental contact, the sheer psychic force is like nothing she's ever encountered before. *“You are to be commended for your efforts on Markot. Few Citizens bestir themselves beyond their own world to protect others. If your resolve remains, our seers have discovered emerging threats closer to home. Are you familiar with Nyaguglloth?”*



"Sounds like a lower under-devil realm, but know I can't say as I'm familiar with them. Would their ships happen to look similar to the T'lkt'n fleet? I have had sketchy reports of strange movements in my little corner of the verse."[/sblock]
Adjusting in her seat from the shock -her eyes fixed on a point in space just in front of the door. A couple of sometime paramoures of hers press themselves against the door when they spot her. As they enter her field of veiw she winks and the couples' breath becomes heavier on the glass and they slide into the booth during a brief pause in the music. Holding a free finger to her lips she beckons them to her.
[sblock=OOC] knowledge local & or planes both +7 to see if Serra knows anything about the Nyaguglloth[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2007)

Sigil commits the names to memory and nods.

"When I have verified your account, there will be a reward for your bringing this to my attention. Give Periwinkle your name, and we will contact you. Periwinkle, escort out guest out, please."

With an act of will, Sigil vanished from the Great Hall, and reappeared in the Sanctum. It was a large room shaped roughly like an egg balanced on its round end, carved from dark basalt and lined with lead to keep out pesky detection spells. Alarm abjurations keyed to excuse Sigil's presence line the chamber, layered in shells around the treasure in the center. A gold frame with a perfectly reflective oval in the middle. The _Exquisite Looking Glass._

Standing before it, Sigil swept a hand over its quicksilver surface, which rippled like a pond with a stone cast into it. Then it showed a beautiful forest glade with a spring in the middle. Sigil waited for a moment, then nodded. A magnificent white unicorn trotted into view. Alastor was rarely far from the glade, where he knew she could reach him if needed. 

She stepped through, appearing in the glade as if the mirror was a doorway...which it was.

"Alastor, I've had a report of fae being abducted. Meet me a league south of the waterfalls on Brokentooth River. I'll be there as soon as I pick up one of the nymphs."

The great white unicorn neighed like a silver bell being struck and replied in a deep, resonant voice, "At once, Lady!" Then it seemed to explode into a rain of golden sparks that fell to the earth and vanished.

Sigil stepped back, through the invisible portal, back into the Sanctum. A similar visit to the lake, and when she returned again she had a nymph...indescribably beautiful; a spirit of water and earth...in tow. Finally she used the mirror to open a door to the spot the redcap described. Alastor was there already, pawing impatiently at the soil.

"All right," Sigil said, clapping her hands. "We're here to find clues. We need some idea of what happened, and where they may have gone."

(I think I'll need another post before I can actually make GM-mediated actions. Right now I need to go look up what powers are at my disposal with this entourage to do some investigating. )


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 5, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> "I understand your discouragement with wildside on the rise - if your drones were to become 'infected' with it, your control might be compromised. But their claims easy enough to check highness.  I'm dealing with the Faransi in my own way. All worlds that are supported by Tran'sa Kuul's economy are connected to the psy-net and nav-com at their expense." Smiling, she glances over to Jenner who pulls a paper-thin flex-viewy from his coat pocket. "Give me sat-com imaging of planet Faransil and its outlying systems a grid 34 by 29." The screen flutters as it accesses the network.



The T'lkt'n starts to interrupt defensively at the mention of wildside, but stops with the mention of drones being infected. When the flex-viewy comes to life, immediately showing a holographic representation of Faransil and its moons, the speaker-drone responds, "Ah, see for yourself the truth of my words."You could swear the queen is now feeling smug.

[sblock=OOC]Tran'sa Kuul doesn't supply the Psi-net connection for other worlds. The feed is extradimensional and blankets known space, although Citizens can block access to it by their native populations.[/sblock]
- later -
[sblock=telepthically]







			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> "Sounds like a lower under-devil realm, but know I can't say as I'm familiar with them. Would their ships happen to look similar to the T'lkt'n fleet? I have had sketchy reports of strange movements in my little corner of the verse."



*"Actually Nyaguglloth is one of the dark gods people are referring to when they speak of the Lord of the Outer Dark. Some speculate that that they were once like the Hungry Gods, but consumed so many souls that they fell in upon themselves like black holes. Others say that they have always stalked the greater void just beyond space/time. They are no mere infernals, but I do not know the truth of the matter. In any case, it is unwise to speak Nyaguglloth's name aloud." 

"There is a high probability that this nightmarish archon is gathering strength preparatory to a colonization effort in the IAO system. We believe they are using an asteroid belt orbiting a singularity a couple hundred light years off the galactic eliptic from your location as a staging area. Because this is only one of many potential threats rather than an active infestation, I have been authorized only to contact you directly regarding this matter. Although you may use the contents of this conversation to convince other to form a common defense. And if you choose to scout for the staging area, I would recommend contacting a certain Lord Karnak. His starship is in system and he is known to be a most capable warrior."*

Coordinates for the singularity and contact information for Karnak are sent through the link.
[/sblock]


			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Adjusting in her seat from the shock -her eyes fixed on a point in space just in front of the door. A couple of sometime paramoures of hers press themselves against the door when they spot her. As they enter her field of veiw she winks and the couples' breath becomes heavier on the glass and they slide into the booth during a brief pause in the music. Holding a free finger to her lips she beckons them to her.



Maerealia squeezes in close, "Serraphina, You look positively dazzling this evening. Aethero, doesn't she look stellar?"  

Aethero nods in agreement, grinning lasciviously. 

Maerealia continues, "So are you gonna hit the dance floor with us?"
[sblock=OOC]







			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> knowledge local & or planes both +7 to see if Serra knows anything about the Nyaguglloth



Nope.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 5, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Melanoce replies in a smooth but warm tone, evoking images of complex and pleasing aesthetics.
> "You honour me, Citizen, and I thank you. My real-time is never too precious to devote to you and the esteemed Citizens of our system, but your consideration is delightful. I will gladly attend in person."
> She would need to construct a public persona for herself, impressions being the cornerstone of politics. A gala event would be an excellent opportunity to introduce herself into the public awareness off Otajan.



"Please, call me Argus. And thank you for ageeing to attend. I look forward to seeing you at the party. You may arrive at your conveniance. The chronomancer will be available to coordinate the timing."

[sblock]


			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Indeed, [insert honorific here], your understanding is correct. It is my function in this existence to provide harmonious exchanges of both goods and ideas. Supposing your proposal is not of less then perfect harmony with the beings of this dimension I will be able to provide the service at an affordable rate. Supposing it is, the payment required will be higher. Ah, but this is all standard practice. Now let us discuss specifics, and credentials."



"Unfortunately, our ... patron would remain anonymous. An agreement being reached you shall receive payment up front. The cargo is live, technically legal, but disapproved. To be transported from a place of your choosing in system to a drop off, uninhabited system neutral dimension. Payment of 2633 CuBs (7300gp equivalent) in advance is amenable."



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Is there some sort of organized counter-movement to all this communism?  Some sort of  liberal-conservative political block with corporate financial backing? Even though the Eschaton-wide democratic process is mostly handled by direct democracy (?) there must still be politicians and propagandists who tell people what to think. And there has to be some sort of democratic check on those committes, no?
> 
> Melanoce looks into it.



There are numerous public counter-movements, but they are all small and scattered. None have corporate backing, as that would be highly illegal. Large-scale direct democracy seems to be considered by the vast majority of Autarchs to be the best available check on concentrated power. Melanoce does notice some vague indications in trading patterns that there may be some sort of Citizen-run shadow syndicate. But if this is the case, they cover their tracks extremely well.



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> *Melanoce attempts to arrange her operations on Tran'sa Kuul in such a way that the integrity of the financial system would depend on Vermilion's precense. So that if she was forced to withdraw her assets she would cause a collapse, or at least a recession. She attempts to do this in a way that neither appears deliberate nor easily detectable to any but the most skilled economists.*



How are you recruiting the board, CEO, CFO, etc.? On Otajan 5 or Tran'sa Kuul?
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 6, 2007)

[sblock=Sayuri OOC]A couple of problems. Teleport and scry wards would cost extra. Adding them would put you less than 10% over though. LMK if you want to go over your wealth allotment to keep them. Also I rechecked mirror of mental prowess and technically it only scryes places. I would consider being able to look at 'whatever place a particular person is' to be an exapnsion of the listed abilities. If you'd like you can drop the ability to read thoughts to be able to scry on relatively well known people. Knowing the true name of someone, getting a psychic impression of them and interacting with someone would all qualify as relatively well known. Or you drop the ability to step through to gain the ability to scry on people by name or desciption bypassing 3rd level wards.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2007)

OOC [sblock]Hee...my apologies. I got...overenthusiastic.  As for the mirror, I re-read it, and you're right. It works like Clairvoyance with no range limit, not like Scry. Again, my bad. Is there a place Sigil could obtain a scroll of Discern Location, perhaps? She could use that to find one of the redcaps, then use the mirror to scry on the location revealed. And she has some chump change, so I think she could afford it... Anyway, I shall edit my post accordingly.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 6, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "Please, call me Argus. And thank you for ageeing to attend. I look forward to seeing you at the party. You may arrive at your conveniance. The chronomancer will be available to coordinate the timing."




"And you may call me Melanoce. Until then, fare well."

[sblock]


			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "Unfortunately, our ... patron would remain anonymous. An agreement being reached you shall receive payment up front. The cargo is live, technically legal, but disapproved. To be transported from a place of your choosing in system to a drop off, uninhabited system neutral dimension. Payment of 2633 CuBs (7300gp equivalent) in advance is amenable."




ooc: Technically Legal?

Melanoce replies, knowing full well that she would have a considerable difficulty performing the requested service. "I'm afraid I am going to have to see some documentation, something that can appear at least moderately credible before a Committee. Something that can convince them that I'm unaware of any inapproprieties. A technical formality that likely need never be used if the proper safe-guards are taken, but a necessity nevertheless." 
"Speaking of safe-guards; Is the cargo hidden from magical detection?" (ooc: are there affordable ways to store the cargo (lead containers or crates?) that protects against divination?) "We cannot have half the galaxy fropping in on a rescue mission, now can we?" And the price does seem rather low for all the risks I would be required to take, don't you think?"

ooc: Diplomacy +80

ooc: Unless the Gate Key can set up temporary gates I don't see how I can manage the transportation. (Arcane) Plane Shift is a 7th level spell and she can't cast higher than 5th. Can she outsource the transportation to be handled by another company, and in that case would it be secure? Or affordable? It doesn't seem practical.
I suppose she could smuggle the cargo trough the public permanent gates, but can she do that without risk of exposure? It seems dangerous.
I had planned to use the Gate Key to set up permanent trade networks between reliable partners and clients, not to smuggle sapient spell components for anonymous kidnappers... 

So, at this point the main object with this deal as far as Melanoce is concerned is to dig up as much evidence against the smugglers as possible to be used to secure more tangible political and finansial advantages.

Melanoce starts digging.



			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> There are numerous public counter-movements, but they are all small and scattered. None have corporate backing, as that would be highly illegal. Large-scale direct democracy seems to be considered by the vast majority of Autarchs to be the best available check on concentrated power. Melanoce does notice some vague indications in trading patterns that there may be some sort of Citizen-run shadow syndicate. But if this is the case, they cover their tracks extremely well.
> 
> How are you recruiting the board, CEO, CFO, etc.? On Otajan 5 or Tran'sa Kuul?




ooc: So the local committes are kept under check by the local Autarchs and the Eschaton-wide committes are controlled by all the Autarchs in all the democratic worlds? But obviously that's just in theory. The people cannot possibly vote on every single political action troughout their jurisdiction. They would be overburdened by choices and overwhelmed by information. So, in practice, the committes are answerable only to themselves. A sort of technocracy with democratic trappings, a tyranny of a small political elite keeping the rest of the people in comfortable passivity?
Now, is there any way to appeal directly to the masses? Any way to go over the heads of the committees and let the popular vote determine the vagaries of corporate law?


Now, this was interesting. While she had good connections within the Borogashi Metaguild she had often found them too limited in scope. If she could establish a connection with this shadow syndicate maybe she could gain a greater freedom of action. Maybe she could even facititate the Glietsel deal at marginal risk? She oscillates slowly, musing to herself. Contacting them would be a difficult matter, as it should be, but if she kept her attention in the right direction perhaps they would contact her...
-

Since Tran'sa Kuul is a relatively advanced society she does most of her recruitment locally, including the CEO. Recruitment is handled in the usual way. Since Vermilion Capital Ventures is a well known and reputable company there's no need to be too covert about it. Melanoce does some research on the candidates under consideration, a few of them are selected for interviews and a few of them are hired. Some of the members of the board are loyal and competent people she has associated with in the past, and they are mostly from off-world. But she makes sure that also the new employees will operate under her instructions (mostly by awing them with her diplomatic skill and business acumen).
-

She yawns tiredly, suffering a brief flash of annoyance at her own frailty, and takes a brief break from her work. There was still endless tasks to be accomplished, that wonderful Gate-Key she had purchased so cheaply would require a lot of work to be utilised to its potential, but that could wait a few moments more. _Sixty pairs of gates_, she muses, _The universe at my fintips._

ooc: Am I keeping too much in sblocks? Obviously I need to hide my actions that concern other PCs, but what about the rest? What do you think?
[/sblock]

Melanoce reclines on her luxurious levitating seat and closes her tired eyes for a moment. Though she loved her work it could be tiring at times, and she was actually looking forward to a break. She rests for a few moments, then prepares herself for the party.

And departs.


----------



## Rino (Feb 6, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Despite the comfort of desolate environs, the trip provides little respite from the pressures of Citizenship. Always, there is the ghostly tug of those attempting to reach Direspirit via the Psi-web. Of the calls, the one from Argus Oloriel Starzaeon, governor of the only Core world in the massive Ixylyr-Alaeon-Otajan system, may be of the most interest. But another from  Roaika'xul 69*93 may also be worth answering. An Autarch on a world many parsecs distant,  Roaika'xul has offered useful information in the past, although the asking price was always too high. There is also a more mysterious contact, from an anonymous source on Bleak Lodestone, a world that web record indicate was reduced to ash some years ago.
> 
> As he walks, deciding which if any of the psychic contacts to answer, Direspirit a strangely shaped skeleton half buried in the marsh. Its difficult to tell, given the vast array of alien life-forms making up Eschaton society, but it looks like the fallen creature has an arm stuffed into the eye-socket on the unburied half of its skull.
> 
> *OOC - Does Lord Direspirit allow the drow and other Autarchs access to the Psi-web? Also, is Atropos OK for the name of his world?*




Lord Direspirit answers the "call" from the source from the blasted planet of Bleak Lodestone, which is of most interest at that moment. the normal calls will have to wait. 

"What or who could it be that would like to talk to me from the planet that is no more. and what could it be about?" wandering about those things he looks at the wierd looking skull in the march

OOC: providing that the calls can be answered at any give time and anywhere. drow have limited psi-web acces. other Autarch have more of these privileges


----------



## Avalon® (Feb 7, 2007)

Landing with a loud thud on his back, Karnak tucks in his legs then snaps them forwards to right himself up (Free Stand =39 then grabs one of the trolls and attemps to throw it away from him using techniques he learned from the Setting Sun discipline. Touch Attack then Trip attack (1d20+30=37, 1d20+14=16) using the Mighty Throw manuever. If he succeeds, he will try to move away from his adversaries through the gap one of the trolls has made.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 7, 2007)

[sblock=Shayuri OOC]







			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hee...my apologies. I got...overenthusiastic.  As for the mirror, I re-read it, and you're right. It works like Clairvoyance with no range limit, not like Scry. Again, my bad. Is there a place Sigil could obtain a scroll of Discern Location, perhaps? She could use that to find one of the redcaps, then use the mirror to scry on the location revealed. And she has some chump change, so I think she could afford it... Anyway, I shall edit my post accordingly.



Sure, you can buy a scroll of Discern Location from someone over the Psi-web and have it delivered via you gate for list price (3000gp). You also know of a merchant on Kaydia that would probably have a druidic scroll of scrying, as well as a druidic dryad that could cast it for you. Either of those options would cost less but might not succeed. You might be able to get the dryad or someone over the Psi-web to locate the recaps in return for a favor of some sort.[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Feb 8, 2007)

OOC: Just noticed that Hero4Hire hasn't posted yet.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 8, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "And you may call me Melanoce. Until then, fare well."



"May every breath bring you closer to ascension Melanoce. I will see you soon." The link ends in a burst of pleasant sensations that mirror and build upon your own.

[sblock]


			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: Technically Legal?



There are a number of things that there is no law against owning or trading, but are frowned upon by society and might even provoke action by authorities depending upon the circumstances. Examples would include dangerous nanotech, captive fey and, soul destroying weapons



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Melanoce replies, knowing full well that she would have a considerable difficulty performing the requested service. "I'm afraid I am going to have to see some documentation, something that can appear at least moderately credible before a Committee. Something that can convince them that I'm unaware of any inapproprieties. A technical formality that likely need never be used if the proper safe-guards are taken, but a necessity nevertheless."
> "Speaking of safe-guards; Is the cargo hidden from magical detection?" (ooc: are there affordable ways to store the cargo (lead containers or crates?) that protects against divination?) "We cannot have half the galaxy fropping in on a rescue mission, now can we?" And the price does seem rather low for all the risks I would be required to take, don't you think?"



"There will be no corporations and no Committees. Too much oversight. This will be a service rendered between individuals, so there is no need. There is no risk to you. The cargo is legal and we pay in advance. As friend, payment of 4180 CuBs (10,000gp equivalent) is amenable, with additional payments of 1672 CuBs (4000gp) for each additional transit. Initial payment is more than single use boom tube!"

OOC - Lead wouldn't do the trick. A single-use Nondetection item usable by anybody would cost 750gp. Or you could get someone to cast it for 150gp. You are certainly free to pass up the deal. You can remove a gate from the Gate Key after it has been set up. But one of the 60 charges would still be gone.




			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: So the local committes are kept under check by the local Autarchs and the Eschaton-wide committes are controlled by all the Autarchs in all the democratic worlds? But obviously that's just in theory. The people cannot possibly vote on every single political action troughout their jurisdiction. They would be overburdened by choices and overwhelmed by information. So, in practice, the committes are answerable only to themselves. A sort of technocracy with democratic trappings, a tyranny of a small political elite keeping the rest of the people in comfortable passivity?
> Now, is there any way to appeal directly to the masses? Any way to go over the heads of the committees and let the popular vote determine the vagaries of corporate law?



The barriers to getting on Committees are pretty low. It just requires some paperwork and an oath. The downside being that joining one could conceivably put one at risk of corruption charges if the appearance of impropiety should arise. Eschaton has its share of policy wonks who are quite happy to spend most of their time voting and debating. You could get a measure up for vote on the role of corporations within the IAO system. But you'd have to change current attitudes in that regard dramatically in order for it to have a chance of success.



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Since Tran'sa Kuul is a relatively advanced society she does most of her recruitment locally, including the CEO. Recruitment is handled in the usual way. Since Vermilion Capital Ventures is a well known and reputable company there's no need to be too covert about it. Melanoce does some research on the candidates under consideration, a few of them are selected for interviews and a few of them are hired. Some of the members of the board are loyal and competent people she has associated with in the past, and they are mostly from off-world. But she makes sure that also the new employees will operate under her instructions (mostly by awing them with her diplomatic skill and business acumen).



OK, Vermillion puts the word out on Otajan 5 that its hiring. It will take a little while for responses to come in.



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: Am I keeping too much in sblocks? Obviously I need to hide my actions that concern other PCs, but what about the rest? What do you think?



I don't mind the sblocks. I'd like people to read as much of the game content as possible, and count on people's honor not to use OOC info. But no biggie   
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 8, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> OOC: Just noticed that Hero4Hire hasn't posted yet.




OOC: Sorry guys. I guess I am not feeling the "Write you own beginning" thing.
I tried several times to write something, but nothing was post worthy. I think I am just to reactive sometimes when it comes to PbP.

I am going to have to drop this one. Though you guys are doing great.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 8, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> Lord Direspirit answers the "call" from the source from the blasted planet of Bleak Lodestone, which is of most interest at that moment. the normal calls will have to wait.
> 
> "What or who could it be that would like to talk to me from the planet that is no more. and what could it be about?" wandering about those things he looks at the wierd looking skull in the march




The psychic contact has a rumbling quality, like distant thunder. "Wise and prescient Citizen, My brothers and I hail you. Our home of several centuries is no more, and we crave the boon of shelter"


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 9, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Landing with a loud thud on his back, Karnak tucks in his legs then snaps them forwards to right himself up (Free Stand =39 then grabs one of the trolls and attemps to throw it away from him using techniques he learned from the Setting Sun discipline. Touch Attack then Trip attack (1d20+30=37, 1d20+14=16) using the Mighty Throw manuever. If he succeeds, he will try to move away from his adversaries through the gap one of the trolls has made.




The trolls and valkyries strike savagely in the brief moment that it takes Karnak to bounce acrobatially back to his feet. Despite his supernatural speed, one of the giant winged women manages to land a blow, her blade arcing with electricity as it lacerates Karnak's thigh (10 damage).

Karnak effortlessly touches one of the trolls but between having just sprung to his feet, the slight wound and the trolls massive bulk, he is unable to get enough leverage to throw the creature.

*OOC - At this point Karnak is part-way through his action. He can still take his iterative attacks or slip between opponents and move away. They've already taken AoO's this round so they wouldn't get more from the movement. 

Also, don't forget to add the bonuses for the Heroic Bond with your Glimmerskin follower to your character sheet. Or let me know if you don't have MM2 and I'll jot them down for you.*


----------



## Avalon® (Feb 9, 2007)

Ooc: Could you please give me the 3.5 update for them?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 9, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> The T'lkt'n starts to interrupt defensively at the mention of wildside, but stops with the mention of drones being infected. When the flex-viewy comes to life, immediately showing a holographic representation of Faransil and its moons, the speaker-drone responds, "Ah, see for yourself the truth of my words."You could swear the queen is now feeling smug.



"Of course your eminence. I just wanted to put your mind at ease as quickly as possible. The thought of you doing something so blatantly in the face of our treaties, as deploying a fleet, never entered my mind." As she idly reaches out for the drink proffered to her by a stunning waitress. "As always it's been a pleasure talking to you. And of course I'll speak with the Faransi soon as well. Good night."
[sblock=OOC]


			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Tran'sa Kuul doesn't supply the Psi-net connection for other worlds. The feed is extradimensional and blankets known space, although Citizens can block access to it by their native populations.



ya sorry I forgot to delete that part when I was editing waht I wrote first  [/sblock]
- later -



			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Maerealia squeezes in close, "Serraphina, You look positively dazzling this evening. Aethero, doesn't she look stellar?"
> Aethero nods in agreement, grinning lasciviously.
> Maerealia continues, "So are you gonna hit the dance floor with us?"



Moving the finger from her lips to theirs, she points to her sub-con and tweaks a nipple (doesn't matter whos).
[sblock=telepthically]







			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> *snip...
> "There is a high probability that this nightmarish archon is gathering strength preparatory to a colonization effort in the IAO system. We believe they are using an asteroid belt orbiting a singularity a couple hundred light years off the galactic eliptic from your location as a staging area. Because this is only one of many potential threats rather than an active infestation, I have been authorized only to contact you directly regarding this matter. Although you may use the contents of this conversation to convince other to form a common defense. And if you choose to scout for the staging area, I would recommend contacting a certain Lord Karnak. His starship is in system and he is known to be a most capable warrior."*



"You have my thanks for the advanced warning inquisitor. It was a pleasure conversing with you, and I'll be contacting that individual soon."[/sblock]Taking the two in hand, Serraphina leads them back out into the thumping beat and down to the dance floor without a word.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC Avalon]







			
				Avalon® said:
			
		

> Ooc: Could you please give me the 3.5 update for them?



Glimmerskin: Outsider; 5 ft./5 ft.; 5/magic; Bluff +18, Diplomacy +22,
Intimidate +13, Knowledge (arcana) +15, Knowledge (the planes) +15, Search
+15, Sense Motive +17, Spellcraft +9, Spot +17; Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved
Bull Rush, Improved Sunder, Power Attack; LA —.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2007)

Once she's sure she's in the right spot, Sigil asks her nymphly follower to use a calm eddy of the river to cast Scry, using the first name given to her by the redcap as a focus. While the nymph does that, she and Alastor the unicorn pace the area, looking for anything out of place or out of the ordinary. If one of the abducted redcaps dropped something, she brings it to the scrying water spirit, to enhance her spell.

Finally she asks Alastor to make a pass using his innate power to sense the lingering taint of evil. A long shot, but potentially useful. Sigil herself uses her sensitivity to magic to scan for magical power that might have left an impression in the area as well.

When the scrying is complete, successful or not, Sigil asks the nymph to question the animals in the region, the birds and beasts, to see what they saw, what they remembered.

(The search, part 1: Nymph, who is Druid caster level 7 like all nymphs, can cast Scry! She does so. Meanwhile, Sigil tries Search and Spot checks, with the unicorn Aiding Another in the same. Finally doing sweeps with Detect Evil from the unicorn and Detect Magic from Sigil...both are usable respectively at will... And the nymph can cast Speak With Animals when the scrying has completed. That do for a start.  )


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 10, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "May every breath bring you closer to ascension Melanoce. I will see you soon." The link ends in a burst of pleasant sensations that mirror and build upon your own.




Melanoce smiles, admiring his demeanor, and snoops about briefly in his business.




			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> There are a number of things that there is no law against owning or trading, but are frowned upon by society and might even provoke action by authorities depending upon the circumstances. Examples would include dangerous nanotech, captive fey and, soul destroying weapons
> 
> "There will be no corporations and no Committees. Too much oversight. This will be a service rendered between individuals, so there is no need. There is no risk to you. The cargo is legal and we pay in advance. As friend, payment of 4180 CuBs (10,000gp equivalent) is amenable, with additional payments of 1672 CuBs (4000gp) for each additional transit. Initial payment is more than single use boom tube!"
> 
> OOC - Lead wouldn't do the trick. A single-use Nondetection item usable by anybody would cost 750gp. Or you could get someone to cast it for 150gp. You are certainly free to pass up the deal. You can remove a gate from the Gate Key after it has been set up. But one of the 60 charges would still be gone.




Melanoce attempts to make the impression of giving the offer some serious consideration before gracefully declining. "I am afraid there are too many unknown variables, too many factors beyond my control. Your offer is generous, and thoughtful, but I cannot conduct any so controversial operations at this time. It is not a moral judgement, simply a practical concern. Besides, my infrastructure is unsuited for the temporary connections that this sort of transaction would require.  
I am, however, willing to conduct business with you and your honoured associates on a more permanent basis. I have considerable resources for facilitating mid- to long-term interplanar trade and some financial expertise as well as excellent connections. There is likely much I can do to make your other operations more efficient and profitable. 

ooc: Dip 80, Bluff 51, Sense Motive 48.




			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> The barriers to getting on Committees are pretty low. It just requires some paperwork and an oath. The downside being that joining one could conceivably put one at risk of corruption charges if the appearance of impropiety should arise. Eschaton has its share of policy wonks who are quite happy to spend most of their time voting and debating. You could get a measure up for vote on the role of corporations within the IAO system. But you'd have to change current attitudes in that regard dramatically in order for it to have a chance of success.




Those attitudes are of course very private, shared only with those who already agree. She's too much a political animal to say anything in public that's not ultimately beneficial to her social standing. 

[sblock]


			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> OK, Vermillion puts the word out on Otajan 5 that its hiring. It will take a little while for responses to come in.




Ok.



			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> I don't mind the sblocks. I'd like people to read as much of the game content as possible, and count on people's honor not to use OOC info. But no biggie



ooc:
I realised my posts must look pretty boring, so I'm cutting down on the secrecy for now.
-

Before departing to the party Melanoce begins investigating the potentialities of establishing a system of permanent gates on 1-5 locations on 20-30 different worlds and dimensions, all portals linked together via 1-3 central hubs on the more significant locations. She's looking to make the most of correcting any current inefficiencies in interplanetary trade between stable and reliable partners. 
And makes plans for bying a Mirror of Mental Prowess for enabling more temporary traffic.


[/sblock]

Meanwhile Melanoce sends two brief messages to Citizen Sigil of Kaydia and Lord Direspirit of Atropos introducing herself and offering her services. 

[sblock=Shayuri]
The psionic message carries a subtle aura of friendly professionalism and respect.

"Lady Sigil, I must begin by offering my sincerest apologies for waiting until now in offering my compliments to you, your many accomplishments and your beautiful planet. Such purity is an enviable thing, and also extremely marketable if handled with due care and respect. It is my small talent to master the humble business of the Marketplace and it has come to my attention that you seek to broaden the base of Kaydia's economy as well as usher in some needed modernisations to improve the quality of life for your people.
 As a close neigbour and fellow citicen I understand some of the challenges of your position and I would love to help you and lovely Kaydia in any way I can. Please consider this an invitation into a long and prosperous relationship.

Your, Melanoce of Otajan 5 "
[/sblock]


[sblock=Rino]
"My Lord Direspirit, it is not my intention to steal too much of your precious time by discussing the low and tedious business of Commerce, so I shall present my offer briefly without the ceremony my respect for you should require. I have long been an admirer of the Craft, though my skill in such matters pales compared to yours, and in my studies and researches I have come across much that would be useful to one of your specialisation and mastery. You may have heard of the artifact Codex Mortuus, it is but a part of the goods I am able to offer you in trade. Exotic spell components, magical and technological rarities, as well as bulk goods and financial services are all at my fintips. 
In exchange I want an exclusive right to your mining and trade in faerzress-infused ore as well your consideration of a long-term cooperation between equals in certain matters of security and intersphere politics. Please consider this my humble invitation into a long and prosperous relationship.

Your, Melanoce of Otajan 5
[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Feb 10, 2007)

Seeing as the troll didn't budge, Karnak tries a different tactic: tactical withdrawal. He moves through the space inbetween two of his opponents (if there is any or else he tumbles through their squares)


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 13, 2007)

And Melanoce leaves for the party.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 14, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Taking the two in hand, Serraphina leads them back out into the thumping beat and down to the dance floor without a word.



Even as the rhythym, full of cleverly designed subsonics, takes ahold of Serraphina's pulse, she notes the header on the next call in the queue. Argus Oloriel Staraeon, Governor of Kal'e'zant was inviting her to a party. She had heard that his affairs tended to feature delightful dichotomy of opportunities and diversions. But RSVP'ing right this moment was going to require some concentration, as Aethero and Maerealia were grinding up against her in a most distracting fashion.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 14, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Melanoce smiles, admiring his demeanor, and snoops about briefly in his business.



If there's any serious dirt on him, he's managed to keep it off of the Psi-web. Reviewing his history, its pretty clear that Argus has very good information sources. Whenever problems or opportunities arise, he has apparently always had plans in place to create the optimal outcome for his world. Lately he has been purchasing a signifigant amout of military-grade equipment using personal funds. But he's storing it offworld and it took quite a bit of digging to track down what the expenditures were on in the first place.



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Melanoce attempts to make the impression of giving the offer some serious consideration before gracefully declining. "I am afraid there are too many unknown variables, too many factors beyond my control. Your offer is generous, and thoughtful, but I cannot conduct any so controversial operations at this time. It is not a moral judgement, simply a practical concern. Besides, my infrastructure is unsuited for the temporary connections that this sort of transaction would require.
> I am, however, willing to conduct business with you and your honoured associates on a more permanent basis. I have considerable resources for facilitating mid- to long-term interplanar trade and some financial expertise as well as excellent connections. There is likely much I can do to make your other operations more efficient and profitable.
> 
> ooc: Dip 80, Bluff 51, Sense Motive 48.



"We are amenable to a long term arrangement. We have stated ... er ... what terms do you require?" The frustration in its psychic voice is clear. But you think there is something else off as well.

[sblock]







			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Before departing to the party Melanoce begins investigating the potentialities of establishing a system of permanent gates on 1-5 locations on 20-30 different worlds and dimensions, all portals linked together via 1-3 central hubs on the more significant locations. She's looking to make the most of correcting any current inefficiencies in interplanetary trade between stable and reliable partners.
> And makes plans for bying a Mirror of Mental Prowess for enabling more temporary traffic.



Would you be setting that up under your own name or a corporation? Are you going to hire for the day-to-day work or just use worker bots? Do you want to make any special arrangements with the Citizens of those planets? You can certainly find worlds that would let you set up shop immediately as an individual without making special arrangements, but there is more potential profit to be made by negotiating deals with more restrictive Citizens.

You could get a hold of a mirror immediately, but with the investment on Tran'sa 'Kuul that would put you about 14% over allotment.

OOC - I'm gonna see if a couple more PC's decide to go to the party before I run it. But I'll try not to hold things up too long. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 14, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "We are amenable to a long term arrangement. We have stated ... er ... what terms do you require?" The frustration in its psychic voice is clear. But you think there is something else off as well.




"It is simple. The specific arrangement that you propose is not suited for my resources. I cannot set up a permanent network in support of an operation that takes place under such risky conditions. Doing so would undermine my profit-margins to the point of pointlessness. Have I not understood you correctly? You want me to transport your cargo directly from the world it was harvested against the will of the resident Citizen, who happens to be a very potent spellcaster with considerable resources of divination at their disposal. By its very nature this is impossibly a long-term arrangement.
Now, is there anything else I can do to help you gentlemen?"

[sblock]


			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Would you be setting that up under your own name or a corporation? Are you going to hire for the day-to-day work or just use worker bots? Do you want to make any special arrangements with the Citizens of those planets? You can certainly find worlds that would let you set up shop immediately as an individual without making special arrangements, but there is more potential profit to be made by negotiating deals with more restrictive Citizens.
> 
> You could get a hold of a mirror immediately, but with the investment on Tran'sa 'Kuul that would put you about 14% over allotment.




A little of both actually. Since she'll be running several separate, but connected, networks I'll use different corporations for the different networks. But especially prestigious contracts, or contracts involving the Government she will operate in her own name.
The worker bots should be sufficient for the physical work, but I'll hire some managers and clercs for the paperwork. I do want to work direectly with the Citizens to the greatest possible extent, but if necessary I'll set up operations alone.

Imagine the physical arrangement like this: Each network is like a bicycle-wheel without a rim. Every point on each end of a spoke representing a portal, all of them connecting to the central hub. Imagine some of those spokes attaching to another hub, connected trough that point to several other spokes (portals). Around each of those hubs are arranged the portals likely to have the greatest traffic with the other portals around that hub. At each end of the spokes is a secure warehouse with enough space to accomodate the trade, at the hubs those warehouses are directly connected to each others.
Traffic trough the portals and inside and between the warehouses are handled by the fastest and most efficient form of conveyor belt futuristic technology has to offer.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 15, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Even as the rhythym, full of cleverly designed subsonics, takes ahold of Serraphina's pulse, she notes the header on the next call in the queue. Argus Oloriel Staraeon, Governor of Kal'e'zant was inviting her to a party. She had heard that his affairs tended to feature delightful dichotomy of opportunities and diversions. But RSVP'ing right this moment was going to require some concentration, as Aethero and Maerealia were grinding up against her in a most distracting fashion.



Allowing herself just a couple of songs, which actually didn't help her longing to disappear for several days, she put on a brave face. -Dammit. I really need to attend that party too. He's been planning it for months- And as the music faded after much too short a time she kissed the two goodbye and signaled to Jenner that it was time to go. Pouting she met him halfway to the door. "Sometimes the universe is just out to ruin a girls evening of fun." 

Outside the limo slid up silently as Jenner reached out for the door. "And you wouldn't have it any other way miss. You don't have to worry until they stop calling." Serraphina demurely lept into the backseat and hit her sub-con again. "Governor Staraeon, Thank you for your gracious invitation. And I'm pleased to say that, since my latest negotiations have closed ealier than expected, I would love to attend." Linking Jenner in to that snippet of the conversation, he relayed the destination to the driver and poured her a drink.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 15, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Once she's sure she's in the right spot, Sigil asks her nymphly follower to use a calm eddy of the river to cast Scry, using the first name given to her by the redcap as a focus. While the nymph does that, she and Alastor the unicorn pace the area, looking for anything out of place or out of the ordinary. If one of the abducted redcaps dropped something, she brings it to the scrying water spirit, to enhance her spell.
> 
> Finally she asks Alastor to make a pass using his innate power to sense the lingering taint of evil. A long shot, but potentially useful. Sigil herself uses her sensitivity to magic to scan for magical power that might have left an impression in the area as well.
> 
> ...



The nymph returns from her pool visibly distraught, "I have failed you my queen. The connection started to form but would not clarify. I cannot be certain, but no ward was discernable. I think the redcap was just too bull-headed abd bloody-minded to contact. Wherever, it was seemed incredibly distant." A grin steals pver her features, "Maybe they're on the moon, hehe. Would you like me to try again tomorrow?"

By talking with nearby animals the nymph is able to track down the area where the abduction ocurred. There is nothing unusual on the ground, but the animals report having seen strange lights in the sky. There is a faint magical residue in the air but its very strange, not corresponding to any of the standard schools.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 15, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Seeing as the troll didn't budge, Karnak tries a different tactic: tactical withdrawal. He moves through the space inbetween two of his opponents (if there is any or else he tumbles through their squares)



You tumble through easily, the cut and electrical burn on your leg starting to mend even as you move. But your battle-hardened retainers follow close on your heals. Two of the Valkyries lash out with incredible speed, bringing both of their respective blades into play. While most of the blows are easily deflected, one of the Valkyries and one of the Trolls manage to land lucky blows (21 damage total).


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 16, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "It is simple. The specific arrangement that you propose is not suited for my resources. I cannot set up a permanent network in support of an operation that takes place under such risky conditions. Doing so would undermine my profit-margins to the point of pointlessness. Have I not understood you correctly? You want me to transport your cargo directly from the world it was harvested against the will of the resident Citizen, who happens to be a very potent spellcaster with considerable resources of divination at their disposal. By its very nature this is impossibly a long-term arrangement.
> Now, is there anything else I can do to help you gentlemen?"



"You are referring to divination resources, whose? Cargo pick-up is to be in-system but off-planet. But what Citizen do you refer to?"

[sblock]


			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> A little of both actually. Since she'll be running several separate, but connected, networks I'll use different corporations for the different networks. But especially prestigious contracts, or contracts involving the Government she will operate in her own name.
> The worker bots should be sufficient for the physical work, but I'll hire some managers and clercs for the paperwork. I do want to work direectly with the Citizens to the greatest possible extent, but if necessary I'll set up operations alone.



 OK, first up on your list of valuable potential clients is Xonorius Gödel a Megrezaan (former humanoids that uploaded themselves to robotic bodies centuries ago) with a reputation for ruthlessness. You may decide to skip hir entirely, but hir world possesses a number of mecha/robotics technologies available nowhere else.

*OOC - 'Hir' is a non-gender-specific personal pronoun, as is 'zee'.* 


			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Imagine the physical arrangement like this: Each network is like a bicycle-wheel without a rim. Every point on each end of a spoke representing a portal, all of them connecting to the central hub. Imagine some of those spokes attaching to another hub, connected trough that point to several other spokes (portals). Around each of those hubs are arranged the portals likely to have the greatest traffic with the other portals around that hub. At each end of the spokes is a secure warehouse with enough space to accomodate the trade, at the hubs those warehouses are directly connected to each others.
> Traffic trough the portals and inside and between the warehouses are handled by the fastest and most efficient form of conveyor belt futuristic technology has to offer.



Sounds good. The most efficient technologies available to achieve the ends of a conveyer belt (Teleport networks, temporal manipulation, and matter phasing) would be pricey to prohibitively expensive. But something that works pretty much along the lines of a modern day conveyer belt with futuristic bells and whistles would be no problem.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 16, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "You are referring to divination resources, whose? Cargo pick-up is to be in-system but off-planet. But what Citizen do you refer to?"



"You did not expect me to do some intelligence work on this before even considering your offer? Do not waste my time dissembling. It is all fairly obvious. Which Citizen do you think I'm referring to?"

ooc: Bluff 51, she suspects, but now she wants to trick them into confirming her suspicions.



			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> OK, first up on your list of valuable potential clients is Xonorius Gödel a Megrezaan (former humanoids that uploaded themselves to robotic bodies centuries ago) with a reputation for ruthlessness. You may decide to skip hir entirely, but hir world possesses a number of mecha/robotics technologies available nowhere else.
> 
> *OOC - 'Hir' is a non-gender-specific personal pronoun, as is 'zee'.*
> Sounds good. The most efficient technologies available to achieve the ends of a conveyer belt (Teleport networks, temporal manipulation, and matter phasing) would be pricey to prohibitively expensive. But something that works pretty much along the lines of a modern day conveyer belt with futuristic bells and whistles would be no problem.




Sounds excellent, Melanoce contacts hir. Does she know of any potential clients who would be willing to purchase these technologies? Who are professional enough to keep quiet about it and wealthy enough to pay a good price?

ooc: You mentioned during character-creation that Mecha technology was considered somewhat restricted military hardware. Implying that common citicens were prohibited from owning such goods. Yet she knows that Mr Starzaeon and now this Xonorious Gödel are both in posession of the forementioned goods. How much trouble could she get into (considering her Diplomatic and Intelligence-gathering skills) from dealing with such goods?
-
Initially she's content with setting up the more affordable, yet efficient, system of conveyor belts. If traffic should get too congested along certain profitable lines she'll upgrade the technology accordingly.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2007)

Sigil nodded, controlling a rush of frustration. She'd hoped this would be easier...confound the redcaps and their paranoia! Still...if they weren't shielded, that was encouraging.

"Go to your sisters," she instructed the nymph, "Tell them to prepare to scry tomorrow morning. If I have not found whoever took them by then...then you can each scry for a different missing redcap. Go with Alastor, back to the grove now. I'll return to the palace shortly."

As the nymph and unicorn ran back off towards the rising tree and spire, Sigil shot upward, following the strangely...bland...flavor of magic that rose into the air. She rose until either the magic signature gave out, or until the air grew too thin...then clicked her heels to teleport back to the palace.

Making her way swiftly to the Sanctuary, she placed the mirror's eye at the spot she'd left off, looked all around to see what could be seen, then repositioned it at the fringe of the first cast's seeing range to look again...soon the eye was well past where the air was gone, and the stars were always out, but still she sought something strange. A star that moved against the sky, perhaps. Colors or patterns of light. Something that implied that there was intelligence here.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2007)

Recieved over Psi-Web:

"Lady Sigil, I must begin by offering my sincerest apologies for waiting until now in offering my compliments to you, your many accomplishments and your beautiful planet. Such purity is an enviable thing, and also extremely marketable if handled with due care and respect. It is my small talent to master the humble business of the Marketplace and it has come to my attention that you seek to broaden the base of Kaydia's economy as well as usher in some needed modernisations to improve the quality of life for your people.
As a close neigbour and fellow citicen I understand some of the challenges of your position and I would love to help you and lovely Kaydia in any way I can. Please consider this an invitation into a long and prosperous relationship.

Your, Melanoce of Otajan 5 "

--

As Sigil took a break from the mentally exhausting task of leapfrog scrying, she allowed a psi message to occupy her attention. It came from a new voice, piquing her interest. She played it a few times, experiencing each word as a food critic might a four star meal...searching for flaws; for duplicity. Obviously the flattery was merely a polite formality, but that was to be expected. Melanoce seemed to understand her basic goals, which was good. A few checks on the Psi Web revealed that while Melanoce held considerable assets and a fairly large company, that it was still Melanoce in control. This Sigil also found reassuring. Companies ruled by boards seemed...soulless to her. And hard to talk to. She composed a response...

"Your apology is appreciated, great Melanoce, though Kaydia is a small and quiet world, and I do not take offense at the delay. Asa we are neighbors, and share many of the same interests, I'm sure, your offer intrigues me. Please accept my invitation to dine at my palace on Kaydia, so I may show you some of what my world has to offer you, and the other worlds of Eschaton."

She appended a small blank RSVP form along with a request for any special culinary/atmospheric needs to the message, then sent it on its way. A few minutes later, she returned to the Looking Glass to resume her scrying of the orbit space above the site of the abduction.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 19, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Recieved over Psi-Web:
> 
> "Your apology is appreciated, great Melanoce, though Kaydia is a small and quiet world, and I do not take offense at the delay. Asa we are neighbors, and share many of the same interests, I'm sure, your offer intrigues me. Please accept my invitation to dine at my palace on Kaydia, so I may show you some of what my world has to offer you, and the other worlds of Eschaton."
> 
> She appended a small blank RSVP form along with a request for any special culinary/atmospheric needs to the message, then sent it on its way.




"It will be my pleasure, graceful Sigil. I shall attend you at the soonest possible mutually convenient time, but before that I hope to meet you in person at the Starzaeon banquet."


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 19, 2007)

[sblock=Shayuri OOC]Sigil does have a call from Starzaeon in her Psi-web queue that she can identify as party invitation. Sigil doesn't yet know anything about the chronomancer the governor mentioned. But even if she spends the next few days dealing solely with the kidnapping, she'll still be able to arrive 'at the same time' as the other PCs if she chooses to go. Alternatively, she could go (or attend virtually) now and have no time pass on Kaydia.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 22, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Allowing herself just a couple of songs, which actually didn't help her longing to disappear for several days, she put on a brave face. -Dammit. I really need to attend that party too. He's been planning it for months- And as the music faded after much too short a time she kissed the two goodbye and signaled to Jenner that it was time to go. Pouting she met him halfway to the door. "Sometimes the universe is just out to ruin a girls evening of fun."
> 
> Outside the limo slid up silently as Jenner reached out for the door. "And you wouldn't have it any other way miss. You don't have to worry until they stop calling." Serraphina demurely lept into the backseat and hit her sub-con again. "Governor Staraeon, Thank you for your gracious invitation. And I'm pleased to say that, since my latest negotiations have closed ealier than expected, I would love to attend." Linking Jenner in to that snippet of the conversation, he relayed the destination to the driver and poured her a drink.



The driver arrives at Tran'sa 'Kuul's massive Gate. Serraphina is immediatley ushered though, a window for her transit through the busy Gate apparently having been arranged during the drive over. She finds herself in a receiving room decorated with understated elegance. The only furniture in the room is a table, and a couple of chairs all sized for Serraphina. A mirror on the opposite wall creates a feeling of balance the furniture placed 'just so'. A Second look however provides a wealth of tasteful details. The carpet, moldings and cornices all have intricate yet subtle designs that build upon each other and match the recessed filigree on the table and chairs. The lighting of the room seems sourceless, but is crisp yet flattering with just a hint of rose. The air has a refreshing outdoors scent with a hint of honeysuckle. The mumur of multiple conversations drift from and entraceway across the room. 

A Kerub with the head of a bull bows formally upon Serraphina's entrance. "Welcome to Kal'e'zant Citizen DeLecorte. Our world is brightened by your presence. It would be my pleasure to bring you any palliative or spirit companion you desire before entering the main hall. Also, should you wish any temporary biophysical modification I be happy to provide such."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 22, 2007)

Sigil considers her options, and decides to visit this party. As no time will pass, she won't lose any chances...and frankly, she'd much rather spend her time enjoying herself than tediously scrying the heavens. It will happen sooner or later...but why not later? Besides, maybe there will be people at the party who can shed some light onto the situation. Maybe even this Melanoce.

She garbs herself in flamboyant, colorful clothes, calculated to display her natural charms without being too immodest about it. A layer of glamour lent sparkle to her hair and gown, and miniature fireworks that burst around her, throwing portions of herself into varying lurid colors before fading.

From there she asks the Psi-net instructional avatar how to attend the festivities. Thus enlightened, she obeys its instructions...to appear at the biggest bash on this side of the known universes!


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 22, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "You did not expect me to do some intelligence work on this before even considering your offer? Do not waste my time dissembling. It is all fairly obvious. Which Citizen do you think I'm referring to?"
> 
> ooc: Bluff 51, she suspects, but now she wants to trick them into confirming her suspicions.



"You are saying that Sigil has remote-viewing capabilities?



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Sounds excellent, Melanoce contacts hir. Does she know of any potential clients who would be willing to purchase these technologies? Who are professional enough to keep quiet about it and wealthy enough to pay a good price?
> 
> ooc: You mentioned during character-creation that Mecha technology was considered somewhat restricted military hardware. Implying that common citicens were prohibited from owning such goods. Yet she knows that Mr Starzaeon and now this Xonorious Gödel are both in posession of the forementioned goods. How much trouble could she get into (considering her Diplomatic and Intelligence-gathering skills) from dealing with such goods?



Several hours after you first attempt contact, Xonorius responds with a single word, "Go."

*OOC - Some potential customers would be put off if Melanoce regularly kept mecha around. But there is no precedence for prosecution for trafficking in that technology. Certain nanotech and soul-destroying weapons are a different story.*


When Melanoce arrives on Kal'e'zant she finds herself in an elegant receiving room pressurized with her native atmosphere and lightly scented with the covetted aukoi flower. Subtle yet complex designs decorate the walls, floor and the only furniture, a pair of eddyvares (think of a cross between a sofa and a jacuzzi). On the far side of the room an airlock field flickers in muted, tasteful colors.

A spirit in the form of alaobosh, a hundred-finned creature from Borogashi mythology, genfluects to Melanoce. "O wise and peerless Citizen Melanoce, welcome to Kal'e'zant. If it is in accordance with your wishes, I would be glad to adapt your form for compatibility and bouyance in the oxy-nitrogen atmosphere in the great hall. As well, it would be my pleasure to you with any palliative or spirit companion you desire."


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 22, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "You are saying that Sigil has remote-viewing capabilities?




"She has the resources of an entire world at her disposal. Surely it must have occured to you that she might have access to mid-level Divinations? And arcanists and priests of the eight valence are not that rare, hiring one to cast Discern Location would cost her mere pocket-change. My dear beings, if I had believed we would get away with it I would have taken you up on your offer." Melanoce conveys an apologetical mental shrug. "But this does not necessarily prevent our cooperation on other projects."
"Unless, of course, there is a fast and efficient way to process the cargo into its useful components. Depending on what it actually is you're going to use them for it might be practical to at least separate and refine their souls. If they can no longer be considered the same individual or object they were before they were harvested I doubt there's a way to locate them with any kind of divination. Of course, if you simply kill than without taking care of the soul she will be able to have them resurrected, or at least contact them in the afterlife. This is all speculation on my part, but you may consider it a free consultation and a sign of good faith."

ooc: Dip 80. As she said, it's mostly speculation, but is she right? 



			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Several hours after you first attempt contact, Xonorius responds with a single word, "Go."




Melanoce leans back, smiling, pleased at having completed such an important transaction. Then she begins looking for customers.



			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> When Melanoce arrives on Kal'e'zant she finds herself in an elegant receiving room pressurized with her native atmosphere and lightly scented with the covetted aukoi flower. Subtle yet complex designs decorate the walls, floor and the only furniture, a pair of eddyvares (think of a cross between a sofa and a jacuzzi). On the far side of the room an airlock field flickers in muted, tasteful colors.
> 
> A spirit in the form of alaobosh, a hundred-finned creature from Borogashi mythology, genfluect to Melanoce. "O wise and peerless Citizen Melanoce, welcome to Kal'e'zant.
> If it is in accordance with your wishes, I would be glad to adapt your form for compatibility and bouyance in the oxy-nitrogen atmosphere in the great hall. As well, it would be my pleasure to you with any palliative or spirit companion you desire."




Melanoce looks critically at herself in a large mirror for a moment. Adjusting the deep blue and ultraviolet shades of the holographically projected Lightsuit a fraction and making sure her feromones are emitted at an apropriate level she then turns to the spirit. "My compliments to your choice of shape, your master has excellent taste. Please do your adaptations, and then be welcome to accompany me to the hall." She turns away, before turning briefly back. "Oh, and have the personel bring in the Citizen's present after the introductions."

ooc: I wrote a while ago that she was buying an appropriate gift for the Citizen for this occasion, a modest 3-5000gps worth. Nothing adventurish, or even necessarily magical. I don't know the universe well enough to think of anything (though Melanoce would), but it's the gesture that matters.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 23, 2007)

On the way the gate, and the party beyond, Serraphina taps her subcon to send a message to this "Lord Karnak" - "Greetings and salutations Lord Karnak, I am Serraphina DeLecourt ruler of Tran'sa Kuul. Lord High Inquisitor Quillian Bliss speaks highly of you, and mentioned that you might be able to help me with a situation developing in my little end of the galaxy. I will be attending Argus Oloriel Staraeon, Governor of Kal'e'zant's gala event this evening if you wish to speak on the matter at length in person."


			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> The driver arrives at Tran'sa 'Kuul's massive Gate. Serraphina is immediatley ushered though, a window for her transit through the busy Gate apparently having been arranged during the drive over. She finds herself in a receiving room decorated with understated elegance. The only furniture in the room is a table, and a couple of chairs all sized for Serraphina. A mirror on the opposite wall creates a feeling of balance the furniture placed 'just so'. A Second look however provides a wealth of tasteful details. The carpet, moldings and cornices all have intricate yet subtle designs that build upon each other and match the recessed filigree on the table and chairs. The lighting of the room seems sourceless, but is crisp yet flattering with just a hint of rose. The air has a refreshing outdoors scent with a hint of honeysuckle. The mumur of multiple conversations drift from and entraceway across the room.
> 
> A Kerub with the head of a bull bows formally upon Serraphina's entrance. "Welcome to Kal'e'zant Citizen DeLecorte. Our world is brightened by your presence. It would be my pleasure to bring you any palliative or spirit companion you desire before entering the main hall. Also, should you wish any temporary biophysical modification I be happy to provide such."



As she steps into the room with Jenner, her form fitting maroon leather outfit crackles with energy and morphs into a flowing, creamy satinesque gown more appropriate to the occasion. The saphires on her various bits of jewelery start glowing from within to exactly match the shade of Serraphina's eyes. At the same time, the Efreeti's outfit crackles into a molten obsidian powersuit (formal not mechanized) as he gently jerks the lapelles with a slight smerk on his face. "You are most gracious, and I am pleased to be available for this event." Gesturing to Jenner passively, she shows passing interest in the molding for a moment then glances at him. I don't need another fiasco like just happened with the markotians over interpretations. "M'lady should require a set of translator nanites for the evening to avoid any unpleasant misunderstandings."
[sblock=OOC]Whats a cerub? And reading its surface thoughts, what kind of other "temporary biophysical modifications" is he thinking I might require?[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 23, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sigil considers her options, and decides to visit this party. As no time will pass, she won't lose any chances...and frankly, she'd much rather spend her time enjoying herself than tediously scrying the heavens. It will happen sooner or later...but why not later? Besides, maybe there will be people at the party who can shed some light onto the situation. Maybe even this Melanoce.
> 
> She garbs herself in flamboyant, colorful clothes, calculated to display her natural charms without being too immodest about it. A layer of glamour lent sparkle to her hair and gown, and miniature fireworks that burst around her, throwing portions of herself into varying lurid colors before fading.
> 
> From there she asks the Psi-net instructional avatar how to attend the festivities. Thus enlightened, she obeys its instructions...to appear at the biggest bash on this side of the known universes!



Sigil arrives in a room similar to the one Serraphina arrived in. A figure that appears human, dressed the Kaydian equivalent of a waiter's tuxedo, bows deeply. Despite his appearance, Sigil's arcane senses can immediately determine that he's a spirit. He speaks in a melodious voice, "Citizen Sigil Queen of Faerie, it is a pleasure to welcome you to Kal'e'zant. If there is any elixer, enchantment or companion your grace desires, I would be most happy to oblige."


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 24, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "She has the resources of an entire world at her disposal. Surely it must have occured to you that she might have access to mid-level Divinations? And arcanists and priests of the eight valence are not that rare, hiring one to cast Discern Location would cost her mere pocket-change. My dear beings, if I had believed we would get away with it I would have taken you up on your offer." Melanoce conveys an apologetical mental shrug. "But this does not necessarily prevent our cooperation on other projects."
> "Unless, of course, there is a fast and efficient way to process the cargo into its useful components. Depending on what it actually is you're going to use them for it might be practical to at least separate and refine their souls. If they can no longer be considered the same individual or object they were before they were harvested I doubt there's a way to locate them with any kind of divination. Of course, if you simply kill than without taking care of the soul she will be able to have them resurrected, or at least contact them in the afterlife. This is all speculation on my part, but you may consider it a free consultation and a sign of good faith."
> 
> ooc: Dip 80. As she said, it's mostly speculation, but is she right?



"Ah. Yes. We will make alternative arrangements for now. Rendering the cargo may be an option, but until the current shipment is delivered there is no way to acquire permission for such a process. We will be in touch." 

*OOC - Something along those lines would probably work if the client simply wants 'soulstuff'. Such a process would be difficult to reverse, probably requring a high XP wish or epic spell. Discern location would, in fact, find the soul if separated but not refined.*



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Melanoce leans back, smiling, pleased at having completed such an important transaction. Then she begins looking for customers.



Fom the tenor of the silence after Xonorius' single word, you gather that its waiting for your pitch.





			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Melanoce looks critically at herself in a large mirror for a moment. Adjusting the deep blue and ultraviolet shades of the holographically projected Lightsuit a fraction and making sure her feromones are emitted at an apropriate level she then turns to the spirit. "My compliments to your choice of shape, your master has excellent taste. Please do your adaptations, and then be welcome to accompany me to the hall." She turns away, before turning briefly back. "Oh, and have the personel bring in the Citizen's present after the introductions."
> 
> ooc: I wrote a while ago that she was buying an appropriate gift for the Citizen for this occasion, a modest 3-5000gps worth. Nothing adventurish, or even necessarily magical. I don't know the universe well enough to think of anything (though Melanoce would), but it's the gesture that matters.



The alaobosh flicks a pair of pectoral fins in the equivalent of a nod. The gesture ripples across a score of other fins as the spirit speaks, "I am certain the Governor will appreciate your gracious gift. Arrangements have just now been made to present it in accordance with your wishes."

The spirit follows you to the airlock, and moments later multi-hued particles drift from him, alighting on and then sinking into Melanoce's scales. The sensation is pleasant but strange. The airlock begins to cycle, seeming to match the process of transformation perfectly.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 24, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Fom the tenor of the silence after Xonorius' single word, you gather that its waiting for your pitch.




ooc: Oh, I thought he gave the go-ahead to the implementation of the deal. Hmm, she has 60 pairs of portals to set up and not even one completed yet. I had hoped to get the network up and running in chapter 1, so that it could begin to pay for its own cost... Guess I'm going to need a lot of sales pitches. Is it ok if some of them are going to be the same?   
Heh, I've been trying to write some pitches, but they all make me sound like a telemarketer. I'll get back to this once I can think of something that doesn't sound too rediculous. 



			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> The alaobosh flicks a pair of pectoral fins in the equivalent of a nod. The gesture ripples across a score of other fins as the spirit speaks, "I am certain the Governor will appreciate your gracious gift. Arrangements have just now been made to present it in accordance with your wishes."
> 
> The spirit follows you to the airlock, and moments later multi-hued particles drift from him, alighting on and then sinking into Melanoce's scales. The sensation is pleasant but strange. The airlock begins to cycle, seeming to match the process of transformation perfectly.




And Melanoce floats out of the airlock, her monstrous maw smiling politely at the assembled dignitaries.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 24, 2007)

*Nephtys OOC - I'd like to play out some, but definitely not all, of the deals. No hurry on the pitch. I probably won't have the next round of responses ready until next wednesday.*


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Sigil arrives in a room similar to the one Serraphina arrived in. A figure that appears human, dressed the Kaydian equivalent of a waiter's tuxedo, bows deeply. Despite his appearance, Sigil's arcane senses can immediately determine that he's a spirit. He speaks in a melodious voice, "Citizen Sigil Queen of Faerie, it is a pleasure to welcome you to Kal'e'zant. If there is any elixer, enchantment or companion your grace desires, I would be most happy to oblige."




Sigil curtsies graciously. "It is my honor to attend. My compliments to the host and household for such an impressive event. I'll have a glass of moondrop wine, if there's any. Other than that, I am content to seek enchantments and companions among the other attendees."

"Oh, and if there is a Citizen in attendence named Melanoce, do let her know that I will await her in that..." she points at a for-now-empty transparent dome in the wall with chairs and a table arranged nearby... "observation bubble for a time."

She smiles at the servent, then moves out into the crowd, wending her way unhurried towards the bubble.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 26, 2007)

[sblock=Vertexx69 OOC]







			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Whats a cerub? And reading its surface thoughts, what kind of other "temporary biophysical modifications" is he thinking I might require?



The Kerubim are an order of angels. I don't have a good picture but here's a bad one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It doesn't think you require any modifications, but many attendees have themselves polymorphed and/or gain a temporary ability to directly stimulate their own pleasure center.[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Feb 27, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> You tumble through easily, the cut and electrical burn on your leg starting to mend even as you move. But your battle-hardened retainers follow close on your heals. Two of the Valkyries lash out with incredible speed, bringing both of their respective blades into play. While most of the blows are easily deflected, one of the Valkyries and one of the Trolls manage to land lucky blows (21 damage total).





Feeling the sting of two blades on his backside, Karnak turns around and begins a series of movements that mirror the actions of a mongoose about to strike as time slows for him and slashes the offending troll in a flurry of blades. Initiates the Time Stands Still and Raging Mongoose manuevers (Regular attacks: [sblock]1d20+34=36, 1d20+29=34, 1d20+24=37, 1d20+19=34, 1d20+34=51, 1d20+29=42, 1d20+24=38, 1d20+19=23 First by Swift Strike then Blood Letter.[/sblock] [sblock]Extra Attacks from Raging Mongoose: 1d20+34=44, 1d20+34=37, 1d20+34=50, 1d20+34=50 .[/sblock] First regular attack gains sneak attack due to blurstrike enhancement.

Damage from regular attacks: [sblock]Regular attacks damage (1d4+21=24, 1d4+21=22, 1d4+21=25, 1d4+21=25, 1d4+21=22, 1d4+21=24, 1d4+21=24, 1d4+21=22) with additional Sneak Attack (2d6=7) damage.[/sblock] Damage for attacks from Raging Mongoose: [sblock]Raging Mongoose damage (1d4+21=22, 1d4+21=24, 1d4+21=23, 1d4+21=24) [/sblock]

Also heals 7 damage due to glimmerskin bond and healing blood

As the troll goes down, Karnak walks over to the body and says: "I think this is enough sparring for today."


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 27, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Fom the tenor of the silence after Xonorius' single word, you gather that its waiting for your pitch.




"I will not waste your time mincing words. Our research indicates that you're looking to expand your customer-base, and that your distribution system is less them optimal. We at Melanoce Inc can provide the services you need to increase your profit-margins. Not only can we handle your exports more efficiently, we can also provide many of the imported goods you need, directly into your main factory.
Simply sign a five year contract with us, giving us the exclusive right to your trade in military hardware and software and we will take care of the rest."



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Oh, and if there is a Citizen in attendence named Melanoce, do let her know that I will await her in that..." she points at a for-now-empty transparent dome in the wall with chairs and a table arranged nearby... "observation bubble for a time."
> 
> She smiles at the servent, then moves out into the crowd, wending her way unhurried
> towards the bubble.




Melanoce drifts trough the crowd, smiling gracefully to the less important personages she encounters while searching for beings of stature. Recieving Sigil's message she promptly makes her way to the observation bubble.
"Ah, Queen Sigil, you are even lovelier in person. You might become a tourist-attraction all of your own... At the very least your face is perfect for the advertisement campaign I'm envisioning on your planets behalf."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 28, 2007)

Serraphina gently smiles at the servant. And after reciening the nanites, she glides out into the ballroom leaving a slight trail of mist coiling along the ground behind her. Her assistant ever at her side, deposits a drink into her hand without having to be asked. -And don't forget to supress your more "fiery" personality traits this evening.- "as you wish m'lady." The wisps of flame that frequently leap from the efreeti's shoulders subside and his living flame lower half solidifies into a pair of hoof shod legs. Seeing the governor, she heads over to say hello.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 1, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Feeling the sting of two blades on his backside, Karnak turns around and begins a series of movements that mirror the actions of a mongoose about to strike as time slows for him and slashes the offending troll in a flurry of blades.
> 
> As the troll goes down, Karnak walks over to the body and says: "I think this is enough sparring for today."



As the green mist that had a moment ago been one of the trolls settles to the floor, an astonished silence falls over your followers. They had been aware that lord Karnak could move with blinding speed but this display was something different. Its was a fury that could have easlily rendered all three trolls into pieces, and with daggers no less. While the troll-mist begins the slow process of reconstituting itself, Karnak receives a call over the Psi-web from Citizen Serraphina DeLacorte of Tran'sa 'Kuul.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Melanoce drifts trough the crowd, smiling gracefully to the less important personages she encounters while searching for beings of stature. Recieving Sigil's message she promptly makes her way to the observation bubble.
> "Ah, Queen Sigil, you are even lovelier in person. You might become a tourist-attraction all of your own... At the very least your face is perfect for the advertisement campaign I'm envisioning on your planets behalf."




Sigil laughs at that and gestures for Melanoce to be seated. "You are adept with flattery, Citizen. I can see I'll have to watch myself around you. Forgive me as well, but I do not know your preferred title."

She looks out the bubble for a moment, then says, "It never ceases to amaze me; the beauty and size of the universe I find myself part of now. One day, when Kaydia's problems are less pressing, perhaps I'll find a moment to travel the worlds. For now, I'm interested to know what you've learned of my world, and what you have to say."


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 2, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sigil laughs at that and gestures for Melanoce to be seated. "You are adept with flattery, Citizen. I can see I'll have to watch myself around you. Forgive me as well, but I do not know your preferred title."
> 
> She looks out the bubble for a moment, then says, "It never ceases to amaze me; the beauty and size of the universe I find myself part of now. One day, when Kaydia's problems are less pressing, perhaps I'll find a moment to travel the worlds. For now, I'm interested to know what you've learned of my world, and what you have to say."




She waves her fins dismissively, "There's nothing to forgive. I am proud to call myself Citizen, until I have earned a higher title." 
She follows Sigil's gaze trough the bubble, "The universe is magnificent, and yet at times I feel it is less beautiful than it is ugly, less wondrous than it is dull. For all its diversity much of it is still all the same, beneath the surface. And in those depths it is a hard and unforgiving place. Eschaton offers many advantages, yet it is also full of dangers. And the threat of uniformity is the greatest of them all. I have seen too many cultures fall not to warn you. The things that make your planet special are all too frail." She looks out the bubble, deep in thought. "And that's why it's so important the transition into Eschaton, for by now there's no way out, is handled delicately. Too much caution is a bad as too little, you have already seen the consequences of being percieved as weak and primitive."
"Yes," she turns to Sigil, measuring her reaction, "I know of the abductions. And I may be able to help you with that problem as well."

"But for now let us focus on the economics, for they are the base of all else. There is much I can do to improve your world, without damaging it or changing your culture too much, and the heart of any worlds economics are legislation and the rule of law, financial institutions and a modest amount of red tape. For your world to thrive you must first establish this foundation."
"I have spent much effort on making the administrative, economic and legal system on Otaijan 5 one of the finest in the known worlds, accommodating the development of a dozen vastly different species while still preserving their uniqueness. And I believe that our system can be adapted to fit your world well, since it is by its nature unintrusive. If you want I can send over some legal experts to help guide the process. Your sustem of education will also require an expansion both in size and sophistication."
"Of course, then comes the matter of direct economic develpoment. Barring any discoveries of rare and valuable raw materials on your planet I suggest we concentrate initially on exclusive luxury tourism, the entertainment industries and advanced financial services. Manufacturing at any scale I do not recommend that we bother with, except possibly for specialised magical goods that your people may have an affinity for. There are many other worlds that do that far better, and you couldn't compete without making unacceptable sacrifices and incurring crippling debt. No, your world is a paradise, and so it should remain."
"The defense of the planet must not be neglected. Membership in Eschaton provides some security, but not enough and never without a price of its own. I have some contacts that can supply you with the advanced military equipment you're going to need to defend your freedoms. You are powerful in yourself, I know. Strong enough to kill a dozen of me without breaking a sweat, and yet you can not be everywhere at once. If your world comes under attack you will need Mechas."
"The fact that... Oh, but I ramble on. Forgive me. Was there something you wanted to say?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 2, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "I will not waste your time mincing words. Our research indicates that you're looking to expand your customer-base, and that your distribution system is less them optimal. We at Melanoce Inc can provide the services you need to increase your profit-margins. Not only can we handle your exports more efficiently, we can also provide many of the imported goods you need, directly into your main factory.
> Simply sign a five year contract with us, giving us the exclusive right to your trade in military hardware and software and we will take care of the rest."



"Funny. I also like the part about Kaydia needing mecha. Probably hasn't happened yet in your local timestream but its a riot. Get me an audience with Kaydia's worldspirit *with* Sigil's support in my negotiations with it, and we'll talk. Unless you have something else to offer?

*OOC - Oops, I didn't answer your question before about being able to find customers for Xonorius' mecha. Since some of the technologies used on its world, Tzaturreng, aren't available elsewhere, Tzaturrengi mecha are in extremely high demand. So the real question is what Xonorius wants. The details of past deals for exports aren't publicly available on the Psi-net. But you might be able to access the information, essentially by hacking. Trying to hack Xonorius' information space may actually be dangerous, not to mention the possibilit of ruffling feathers. You can probably get hir to simply tell you what it wants.*


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 2, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "Funny. I also like the part about Kaydia needing mecha. Probably hasn't happened yet in your local timestream but its a riot. Get me an audience with Kaydia's worldspirit *with* Sigil's support in my negotiations with it, and we'll talk. Unless you have something else to offer?




ooc: I never mentioned Kaydia to hir... Well, I suppose Melanoce isn't the only one who can hack into people's computer networks. 

Melanoce frowns in irritation, but her mental voice remains as professional as ever. _How dare you, you rotten pile of rust? _ 
"Why concern yourself with tedious customer relations? That's one of the things I'll be managing for you. Kaydia, as you probably know if you have been looking at my files, is a primitive world. And the world-spirit is not likely to comprehend your advanced technologies since it has no experience of anything similar, at least not in this time-stream. Nor is it likely to be worth your time, since the spirit lacks any ability to pay you for the goods you provide."  
"No, I am establishing a good connection with Queen Sigil. Far better to let me handle business at that end."

ooc: Why would it want to communicate with Kaydia's world spirit? What possible benefit could it provide hir?



			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> *OOC - Oops, I didn't answer your question before about being able to find customers for Xonorius' mecha. Since some of the technologies used on its world, Tzaturreng, aren't available elsewhere, Tzaturrengi mecha are in extremely high demand. So the real question is what Xonorius wants. The details of past deals for exports aren't publicly available on the Psi-net. But you might be able to access the information, essentially by hacking. Trying to hack Xonorius' information space may actually be dangerous, not to mention the possibilit of ruffling feathers. You can probably get hir to simply tell you what it wants.*




ooc: Since hir can hack into Melanoce's systems (the only way he could have found out about the posibility of her trading Mecha's to Sigil, since this conversation happens before melanoce's and Sigils conversation at the party) hir probably has a higher skill at computer use than she does (as well as having better hardware, from being in a more advanced time stream?). Knowing that it would be foolish to make the attempt.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 3, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Serraphina gently smiles at the servant. And after reciening the nanites, she glides out into the ballroom leaving a slight trail of mist coiling along the ground behind her. Her assistant ever at her side, deposits a drink into her hand without having to be asked. -And don't forget to supress your more "fiery" personality traits this evening.- "as you wish m'lady." The wisps of flame that frequently leap from the efreeti's shoulders subside and his living flame lower half solidifies into a pair of hoof shod legs. Seeing the governor, she heads over to say hello.




The main hall appears to be a huge rotunda decorated along similar lines but more lavish than the receiving rooms. Cleverly worked into the floor designs a clues to the acoustics of the hall, which are more complex than the round domed shape of the room would suggest. Two full orchestras are playing as well as half a dozen smaller bands of various genres. Yet no two zones of music overlap and there are many areas of silence broken only by conversation. Waiters of wildly varying physical descriptions circulate about the room carrying mouthwatering hors d'oeuvres. Dozens of labelled doors lead from the hall, presumably to rooms catering to specialized tastes.

Argus Oloriel Starzaeon stands in a spot about 50 yards from the center of the chamber surrounded by a gaggle of partygoers. He nods at your approach, "Citizen DeLacorte, delighted you could make it. Have you met Citizen Arhaux of Izzemyr? I believe you may be kindred spirits. And may I also introduce Arawn Segosian, Mirrin Vale, c[fx(e)]/i, Master Zaphroddus, and Emil Sekmet Vissarionich."

*OOC - You haven't met Arhaux yet. But Izzemyr is in the IAO system. She is an Eumanitos, a human-appearing race that was originally genetically designed by the Ottotowans. Arawn and Mirrin appear to be Sirian, though Mirrin Vale would be an odd name for one. C[fx(e)]/i is clearly a Gleitsel. Zaphroddus and Emil both appear human.*


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> She waves her fins dismissively, "There's nothing to forgive. I am proud to call myself Citizen, until I have earned a higher title."
> She follows Sigil's gaze trough the bubble, "The universe is magnificent, and yet at times I feel it is less beautiful than it is ugly, less wondrous than it is dull. For all its diversity much of it is still all the same, beneath the surface. And in those depths it is a hard and unforgiving place. Eschaton offers many advantages, yet it is also full of dangers. And the threat of uniformity is the greatest of them all. I have seen too many cultures fall not to warn you. The things that make your planet special are all too frail." She looks out the bubble, deep in thought. "And that's why it's so important the transition into Eschaton, for by now there's no way out, is handled delicately. Too much caution is a bad as too little, you have already seen the consequences of being percieved as weak and primitive."
> "Yes," she turns to Sigil, measuring her reaction, "I know of the abductions. And I may be able to help you with that problem as well."
> 
> ...




The news that Melanoce knew of the abductions nearly provoked a reaction in Sigil's face...but she managed to retain her composure, by dint of sheer will. With a smile and a nod, she stepped into the gap Melanoce offered.

"I realize there's a lot to be done, but that only underscores the importance of prioritizing," Sigil said gently. "Though I am flattered you've spent this much time and effort considering what you can offer. Lets start with the most important part...which is namely, developing what Kaydia can offer to offworlders. My predecessor paid for offworld favors by selling slaves. That is something I cannot, and will not abide." Her voice took on a passionate tone on those words. "So my first priority is making sure that Kaydia can pay for whatever services it needs. Modifications to education and institutions...those may have to wait. What I'd like to focus on is finding and developing goods and services that have offworld markets. Once we have established a solid base, then we can look at further fine tunings."

"You mentioned tourism, and that's something I'd like to follow up on. Not just in terms of a world unspoiled by industry...but a world rich in magical tradition, and with a large native fey population. I believe it might be possible to employ the fey in a spectacular entertainment industry, fueled by their natural tendencies towards performance, illusions and glamour, and of course, their love of showmanship and festivity. Not to mention their considerable physical charms." She smiles.

"There's also, I feel, some possibility of developing an industry for magical items...though I'd need to consult with my Autarchs to see how they felt about that. What I'd like to do eventually is organize the human mages, and provide incentives for them to produce relatively easy to create magical devices and items for offworld trade. One question I have there is how common magic industry is in general. My early researches show 'technology' being far more common. If so, perhaps markets for magic could be developed that Kaydia could supply?"


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 5, 2007)

Taking a towel from the sidelines, Karnak begins to wipe the sweat from his body as he walks over to his throne room. Inside, a floating brain greets him with saying that a message is waiting for him from a certain Citizen Serraphina DeLacorte of Tran'sa 'Kuul.

"Tharsa, can you relay to me the message?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 6, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Melanoce frowns in irritation, but her mental voice remains as professional as ever. _How dare you, you rotten pile of rust? _
> "Why concern yourself with tedious customer relations? That's one of the things I'll be managing for you. Kaydia, as you probably know if you have been looking at my files, is a primitive world. And the world-spirit is not likely to comprehend your advanced technologies since it has no experience of anything similar, at least not in this time-stream. Nor is it likely to be worth your time, since the spirit lacks any ability to pay you for the goods you provide."
> "No, I am establishing a good connection with Queen Sigil. Far better to let me handle business at that end."



"If you wish to *do* business, then why I want to talk to Kaydia is *not* your business. We crystal?"



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: Why would it want to communicate with Kaydia's world spirit? What possible benefit could it provide hir?
> 
> ooc: Since hir can hack into Melanoce's systems (the only way he could have found out about the posibility of her trading Mecha's to Sigil, since this conversation happens before melanoce's and Sigils conversation at the party) hir probably has a higher skill at computer use than she does (as well as having better hardware, from being in a more advanced time stream?). Knowing that it would be foolish to make the attempt.



Offhand, you have no idea why it would. And yeah, I'm aware of the paradox involved in Xonorius 'predicting' the contents of Melanoce's future conversation with Sigil. In the normal course of events, Melanoce knowing of the prediction would change what she says while talking with Sigil. But one or more of the people involved can manipulate time. So, for the purposes of the conversation with Sigil, consider the one with Xonorius to be one of numerous 'possible pasts' all of which having some chance of arriving at the present. During the party treat the results and contents of the conversation with X. as indeterminate.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 6, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "If you wish to *do* business, then why I want to talk to Kaydia is *not* your business. We crystal?"




"Oh, but it is. If you want me to secure Sigil's support in your negotiations with the worldspirit I'm going to have to know enough about your intentions to persuade the Queen of Kaydia. You don't expect her to gove me a carte-blance do you? She wouldn't be in the position she's in if she was that naive. You can't really expect me to willingly decieve Sigil in this matter. Not without some binding guarantees from your side. My honesty is precious to me, and I will not give it up without a price."
--
ooc:

Melanoce is continuously Mindblanked (from an item), but I know that's not foolproof against technological espionage (bugs and micro-cameras and such). Is there any other way to protect herself from that? How about those time-mainpulations. It seems like a crippling weakness if her enemies (and her enemies) can predict her future actions, but is there any way to counter them?


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 6, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "You mentioned tourism, and that's something I'd like to follow up on. Not just in terms of a world unspoiled by industry...but a world rich in magical tradition, and with a large native fey population. I believe it might be possible to employ the fey in a spectacular entertainment industry, fueled by their natural tendencies towards performance, illusions and glamour, and of course, their love of showmanship and festivity. Not to mention their considerable physical charms." She smiles.
> 
> "There's also, I feel, some possibility of developing an industry for magical items...though I'd need to consult with my Autarchs to see how they felt about that. What I'd like to do eventually is organize the human mages, and provide incentives for them to produce relatively easy to create magical devices and items for offworld trade. One question I have there is how common magic industry is in general. My early researches show 'technology' being far more common. If so, perhaps markets for magic could be developed that Kaydia could supply?"




ooc: VR: This sounds like a good start. What can Melanoce do to make it happen?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 6, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Argus Oloriel Starzaeon stands in a spot about 50 yards from the center of the chamber surrounded by a gaggle of partygoers. He nods at your approach, "Citizen DeLacorte, delighted you could make it. Have you met Citizen Arhaux of Izzemyr? I believe you may be kindred spirits. And may I also introduce Arawn Segosian, Mirrin Vale, c[fx(e)]/i, Master Zaphroddus, and Emil Sekmet Vissarionich."



With a gently intoxicating smile, Serraphina slighty inclines her head each as they are intoduced to her (briefly scanning surface thoughts as her gaze passes over each of them). "Think nothing of it governor, you have truly outdone yourself this evening. Everything looks gorgeous." She locks eyes with the first. "Citizen Arhaux, I don't believe I've had the pleasure. I have had a few scattered dealings with Izzemyr in the past, congratulations on your recent appointment. I hope our future encounters will be as pleasant as this evening is shaping up to be." She exchanges other such pleasantries with the others in turn, making each feel they have  her undivided attention for the brief moment she converses with them before returning her gaze to the governor. "I do hope it's not an imposition to mix just a bit of business into this night of pleasure governor, but I mentioned to someone that I would be here if they needed to speak with me. A certain Lord Karnak has a starcruiser that has recently arrived near my system, and I was informed that he is the kind of person who's talent would be useful in a new project I'm pulling together." A crackle of energy spirals down the thick silver line that's entwining the skirt of her gown, followed by another in the opposite direction in another color.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 9, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Oh, but it is. If you want me to secure Sigil's support in your negotiations with the worldspirit I'm going to have to know enough about your intentions to persuade the Queen of Kaydia. You don't expect her to gove me a carte-blance do you? She wouldn't be in the position she's in if she was that naive. You can't really expect me to willingly decieve Sigil in this matter. Not without some binding guarantees from your side. My honesty is precious to me, and I will not give it up without a price."



"Binding trade terms conditional upon success with Kaydia are open to discussion. Or if she agreed to memory redaction, I could explain the situation to Sigil." 



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc:Melanoce is continuously Mindblanked (from an item), but I know that's not foolproof against technological espionage (bugs and micro-cameras and such). Is there any other way to protect herself from that? How about those time-mainpulations. It seems like a crippling weakness if her enemies (and her enemies) can predict her future actions, but is there any way to counter them?



A continuous Machine Invisibility item would cost 24,000. This wouldn't work against sentient machines observing in person, or expensive and rare bugs with the equivalent of True Seeing. For 120,000 you could get an item that rendered you immune to True Seeing bugs, but there is always the possibility of epic scrying/surveillance. The 120K option could be added to your Mindblank item without paying 1.5 for multiple effects. A portable command word privacy sphere that could be narrowed to stop invisible spies would cost 54,000. A simple illusion to prevent lip reading would be and extra 8K, although more could be spent for a more tangible barrier. AI nanotech fields are occasionally employed for surveillance. Incorporating a system to filter them out would be another 27K. 

You don't at present know how to prevent time manipulation. Regular precognition wouldn't work against Mindblank and is usually not prcise enough to predict the contents of a conversation, given the plethora of possible futures. You could ask the chronomancer that Starzaeon hired, or find another one.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 10, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "Binding trade terms conditional upon success with Kaydia are open to discussion. Or if she agreed to memory redaction, I could explain the situation to Sigil."




"I find that rather improbable. She has little reason to trust me and less reason to trust you, and if she'd allow us to tamper with her memories she wouldn't even have a reason to trust herself. 
Either way, lets table the discussion about Kaydia for now and let us discuss the binding trade terms that are not conditional upon those negotiations. Regardless of whatever advantage you seek to gain from direct and secret negotiations with the worldspirit of Kaydia that world is but a minor potential customer. Surely you must have some interest in conventional economics, and that is an area in which I may actually be helpful to you. You must after all finance your production some way. Now, please, let us discuss actual business matters." 
(ooc: Can you tell I don't do stuff like this for a living?  I'm feeling a bit lost here.)

Melanoce starts a methodic search for any information she can find about worldspirits in general and Kaydia's worldspirit in specific. She's looking for any information that could explain why and how they can be useful in any way.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 11, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Taking a towel from the sidelines, Karnak begins to wipe the sweat from his body as he walks over to his throne room. Inside, a floating brain greets him with saying that a message is waiting for him from a certain Citizen Serraphina DeLacorte of Tran'sa 'Kuul.
> 
> "Tharsa, can you relay to me the message?"



"Yes milord", The Unbodied replies telepathically, "Message follows."

"Greetings and salutations Lord Karnak, I am Serraphina DeLecourt ruler of Tran'sa Kuul. Lord High Inquisitor Quillian Bliss speaks highly of you, and mentioned that you might be able to help me with a situation developing in my little end of the galaxy. I will be attending Argus Oloriel Staraeon, Governor of Kal'e'zant's gala event this evening if you wish to speak on the matter at length in person."


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 13, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "Yes milord", The Unbodied replies telepathically, "Message follows."
> 
> "Greetings and salutations Lord Karnak, I am Serraphina DeLecourt ruler of Tran'sa Kuul. Lord High Inquisitor Quillian Bliss speaks highly of you, and mentioned that you might be able to help me with a situation developing in my little end of the galaxy. I will be attending Argus Oloriel Staraeon, Governor of Kal'e'zant's gala event this evening if you wish to speak on the matter at length in person."




"Who are these people? How did they know of me? This matter must be investigated further. Tharsa, set course for the origin of this message. Contact me when we arrive. I'll be in the arena."


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 14, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> With a gently intoxicating smile, Serraphina slighty inclines her head each as they are intoduced to her (briefly scanning surface thoughts as her gaze passes over each of them). "Think nothing of it governor, you have truly outdone yourself this evening. Everything looks gorgeous." She locks eyes with the first. "Citizen Arhaux, I don't believe I've had the pleasure. I have had a few scattered dealings with Izzemyr in the past, congratulations on your recent appointment. I hope our future encounters will be as pleasant as this evening is shaping up to be." She exchanges other such pleasantries with the others in turn, making each feel they have  her undivided attention for the brief moment she converses with them before returning her gaze to the governor. "I do hope it's not an imposition to mix just a bit of business into this night of pleasure governor, but I mentioned to someone that I would be here if they needed to speak with me. A certain Lord Karnak has a starcruiser that has recently arrived near my system, and I was informed that he is the kind of person who's talent would be useful in a new project I'm pulling together." A crackle of energy spirals down the thick silver line that's entwining the skirt of her gown, followed by another in the opposite direction in another color.



Arhaux replies stiffly, "A ... pleasure to make your aquaintence *Citizen*. The Governor had mentioned your ... diligence. Commendable, I suppose."

The pleasantries with Arawn Segosian and Mirrin Vale also seem a bit strained. Arawn is polite but cautious, his large uniformly black eyes intense. Mirrin seems more at ease, but her grip while shaking hands is considerably tighter than decorum would allow. You are unable to either of their minds or Arhuax's.

The otheres are more cordial and you are able to catch their surface thoughts. c[fx(e)]/i is intrigued by the light display on your dress. Apparently, that color speed and symmetry is reminiscent of a famous poem in hir native tongue. Zaphroddus seems to be paying only enough attention to the party to maintain ettiquette. Most of his attention is devoted to some sort of computer programming project. Emil finds the balance of your minotaur features and celestial aura compelling in an aesthetic/artistic sense.

Starzaeon appears to take no notice of the ruffled feathers. "But of course. Lord Karnak is most welcome to attend. I would be pleased to send him an invitation if you desire."


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 16, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: VR: This sounds like a good start. What can Melanoce do to make it happen?



Melanoce knows of some markets that would almost certainly respond very positively to Kaydian vacation advertising. But you'll need to line up lodging and perhaps tour guides first. Arranging for hotel construction (if that's the way you decide to go) could begin immediately but could get expensive if you want all the amenities. But even without construction, there would be a market for tourists bringing their own lodging/supplies.

Also you could deliver significant education resources at no cost. Its just a matter of filing a request to the right guilds over the Psi-web. The nature of the education would vary depending on the guild however. Generally speaking the Astrum Argentum is the best one, but their focus might be redundant as it focuses on a formalized system of magic largely incompatible with fey arcana. On that note you could probably generate a market for learning fey magic, but standard advertising might not work well for that.

BTW - Eschaton as a whole uses more magic than technology, mostly harnessing the power of various spirits.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 17, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "I find that rather improbable. She has little reason to trust me and less reason to trust you, and if she'd allow us to tamper with her memories she wouldn't even have a reason to trust herself.
> Either way, lets table the discussion about Kaydia for now and let us discuss the binding trade terms that are not conditional upon those negotiations. Regardless of whatever advantage you seek to gain from direct and secret negotiations with the worldspirit of Kaydia that world is but a minor potential customer. Surely you must have some interest in conventional economics, and that is an area in which I may actually be helpful to you. You must after all finance your production some way. Now, please, let us discuss actual business matters."



"You're not hearing me. My queue is full of people who are ofeering ridiculously good deals on 'actual business'. If you can't do me a little favor here we're done."



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> (ooc: Can you tell I don't do stuff like this for a living?  I'm feeling a bit lost here.)
> 
> Melanoce starts a methodic search for any information she can find about worldspirits in general and Kaydia's worldspirit in specific. She's looking for any information that could explain why and how they can be useful in any way.



*OOC - No worries. Xonorius was not on the top of your list because ze was easy to deal with. Ze is known to be difficult and currently trades hir robotic components only on a very limited basis. If you do manage to get a contract from him it could be an extremely lucrative coup. Even if you only transported a few units, you suspect the this is the sort of thing that open a lot of doors. Your other deals to set up the network should be considerably easier.

Every planet capable of supporting life has a world spirit that is essentially akin to earth Gaia/mother nature. They control the weather and have some influence over the overall direction of behavior of the population. They generally can't control individuals, just the macro-sclae thinking. Records indicate that Kaydia has some sort of special connection with the fey but no information beyond that seems to be publicly available.*


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 21, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> "Who are these people? How did they know of me? This matter must be investigated further. Tharsa, set course for the origin of this message. Contact me when we arrive. I'll be in the arena."



"The Lord High Inquisitor heads the Eschaton-wide organization responsible for defending against threats to souls on a planetary or greater scale. Human by birth, he is known to be one of the Hungry Gods and has personally sired many of the Inquisitors. There is no specific information on the psi-web as to how he would know of you. But it is certainly possible that he would have access to information on the location of every warrior of your calibur. Argus Oloriel Starzaeon is the Governor of the only core world in this system. He is a Sirian (they look like the classic 'tall white' aliens) of extraordinary psychic prowess. And as she said Serraphina DeLecourt is the Citizen of Tran'sa Kuul, also in this system. Again unfortunately, I have no information as to how they know about you."

Now that you think about it, Inquisitor Quillian Bliss is familiar. The Hungry Gods (essentially epic vampires capable of consuming souls) are known to be very tough customers, and Bliss is generally believed to be the greatest, certainly the fastest, warrior among them.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 26, 2007)

OOC: hey there avalon, I think we are waiting on you bud. Everyone else is at the party already


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2007)

(OOC - I'm a little lost...did Melanonce ever actually reply to Sigil? I recall him asking the GM what was plausible/possible, but I didn't think Mel actually took the GM's reply and said it IC...did I miss something?)


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 26, 2007)

OOC - Sorry all, my delay in reply made the thread a bit difficult to follow.

Nephtys - Please check post #93 for info to reply to Shayuri. Xonorius' most recent reply is #94. Also, after thinking about it a few moments, Melanoce would recall that there are reputable third parties that can do time-based rather than content based memory redaction. 

Vertexx69 - You can either wait for Avalon or reply to post #92.

Avalon - Most recent info is in post #95. Serraphina's original call is in post #66 reprinted in post #90.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 27, 2007)

ooc: Sorry for being away from the thread for so long. 

Melanoce answers Sigil. "You seem to have quite a good grasp of the possibilities, and I shall put things into motion as soon as we're done here. I look forwards to working with you."
"However," she leans closer to Sigil with an uncomfortable expression, "there is another matter we should discuss. A somewhat unconventinal offer that I would like you to consider. But let us speak of that again in a safer location. I have reasons to suspect that we're being monitored here. For now, let us join the others at the party. I'm curious of Starazeon's motives." 

--
Xonorius:

"I will make the attempt, but I have few reasons to believe it will succeed. I'll let you know how it turns out."
She exchanges the customary farewells, a bit more concisely than usual, and terminates the link. Xonorious had given her a headache and she desperately needed a break. Messaging Starazeon's party coordinators she prepares to depart...

ooc: Time is one.

--


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 28, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "I will make the attempt, but I have few reasons to believe it will succeed. I'll let you know how it turns out."
> She exchanges the customary farewells, a bit more concisely than usual, and terminates the link. Xonorious had given her a headache and she desperately needed a break. Messaging Starazeon's party coordinators she prepares to depart...
> 
> ooc: Time is one.



"Contact me if there is progress. Otherwise ..."

*OOC - Heh, dealing with a only a single time stream does solve some headaches   .
I'm sure you already noticed, but for some reason Melanoce's diplomacy seemed to have no effect on Xonorius. This is unusual. You sensed that even the rude gleitsel you spoke with earlier was trying to be helpful, at least within the context of whatever constraints it was operating under.*


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2007)

Sigil inclines her head politely and smiles. "Of course."

She takes note of Melanoce's expression and the name _Starazeon_. Assuming it wasn't some kind of ruse, it might be useful to at least have passing awareness of a being that could cause Melanoce distress. Just in case. Sigil wasn't much for treachery herself, but she knew the value of leverage held in reserve to protect against treachery.

Gesturing for Melanoce to accompany her, she glided back into the party.

"Perhaps you can introduce me to some of your friends," she suggested.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 29, 2007)

She floats forwards at Sigils side, "In truth I know most of there people only by reputation, you and our dear host Oloriel are the only ones here I would consider personal friends." She guides Sigil towards the group surrounding Starzaeon, "You may have heard of Seraphina, she's somewhat of a colleague to myself and I believe she knows a thing or two about the entertainment industries. I know little enough about the other five guests, but one of the apparent humans is an Eumanitos, and those two are Sirians. The Glietsel, of course, is unmistakable. Quite wondrous creatures from an other dimension.
Ah, but here we are." She floats gracefully forwards and curtseys (as only a flying deep-sea fish can) to Olorial Starzaeon. "At last we meet, dear friend. I see the reputation of your good taste was not exaggerated. 
May I introduce the Queen of Kaydia, Sigil, one of the most recent and the incomparably loveliest new member of our exclusive little club of Citizens."


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 31, 2007)

The governor turns and nods politely, "Queen Sigil, Citizen Melanoce, thank you for attending. It is a pleasure to meet you both in person. May I introduce Citizen DeLacourt of Tran'sa Kuul, Citizen Arhaux of Izzemyr, Arawn Segosian, Mirrin Vale, c[fx(e)]/i, Master Zaphroddus, and Emil Sekmet Vissarionich. Citizen DeLacourt was just telling us about a new project she's putting together." 

Arhaux and Arawn register mild surprize at the mention of Serraphina's project.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 31, 2007)

Melanoce nods and smiles at the gathered dignitaries. (ooc: Does she know anything interesting about any of them (besides from Citizen Delacorte naturally)? 
"A new project?" Melanoce turns to Serraphina, "How reassuring to know that you are always on top of the latest crises. My most adventurous affairs always seem so dull in comparison, but I'm sure yours would make for quite an interesting story."


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 3, 2007)

Nephtys - Arhaux is known for having rooted out a number of the less savory goings on in the IAO system including illegal nano trade on Kal'e'zant. She is also a member of various key committees including the IAO System Trade Committee.

Arawn Segosian is an Autarch residing on Kal'e'zant. He is a member of the influential teaching and research guild, Astrum Argentum. Segosian is also less than a decade away from earning Citizenship.

There are no Sirians named Mirrin Vale residing in this dimension. You can't determine which if any of the of the handful existing elsewhere in Eschaton the person standing before you is. 

C[fx(e)]/i is one of the relatively few Gleitsel artists with a humanoid following; mostly Sirians.

There are quite a few people people that go by the name Zaphroddus. The only Kal'e'zant resident is a Tarazeddan Autarch and promising scientist. In their natural state, Tarazeddans are bodiless, having developed sentience within the complex nuclear and electromagnetic environment of their home star. Many of them use robotic host bodies that look identical to various other races.

Vissarionich is an Autarch political activist, who works primarily to end the practice of allowing Citizens have barbaric worlds.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 3, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> The governor turns and nods politely, "Queen Sigil, Citizen Melanoce, thank you for attending. It is a pleasure to meet you both in person. May I introduce Citizen DeLacourt of Tran'sa Kuul, Citizen Arhaux of Izzemyr, Arawn Segosian, Mirrin Vale, c[fx(e)]/i, Master Zaphroddus, and Emil Sekmet Vissarionich."



With an elegant flourishing courtsey, the exotically beautiful, winged minotaur lets her infectious smile fall on the newcomers to the small gathering. "Melanoce its been too long. I see as always you've attached yourself to one of the most enticing creatures in the room." Passing her glass to Jenner without looking, she reaches out taking Melanoce's claws in her own. Then turning to Sigil with a bow. "Your grace its an honor to welcome you to our little corner of the universe, I hope you'll find it as...stimulating as I do. And I love your gown dear. It is simply ravishing, and I love the pyrowork especially." As the crackling electricity races its way around her own again.


			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Citizen DeLacourt was just telling us about a new project she's putting together.



Noticing the unease at the mention of business that crosses the faces of the others, Serraphina's smile turns wicked as she casually glances back at the governor. "Oloriel you are just so bad!" softly slapping his lapel. "I'm sure your guests don't want to be bored with my pet projects." And in a flash, she retrieves her glass, empties it and waves over the serving wench. 
[sblock=Telepathically to Melanoce]"But it could be something you might have an interest in as well...perhaps. I'll look for you in just a bit. And be sure to bring your little friend. She looks just ... yummy."[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 3, 2007)

Melanoce smiles at Serraphina's exuberance and engages in light conversation with the socialites at the party, answering the telepathic call with an impulse of intriuged agreement.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2007)

Sigil smiles and bows her head at the attention, accepting the compliments gracefully.

"I'm flattered, Citizen Delacourt. You yourself are simply stunning, but from what I know of your reputation, that's nothing new to you." She smiles. "Melanoce has been introducing me around, and while I'm still a small fish, I have larger aspirations. Perhaps later on we can talk more. Time permitting of course; I understand you have other projects as well."


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 4, 2007)

(ooc: Sorry. I didn't know I was the only one not there. I had a REALLY hectic past few weeks. RL is a killer.)

As the ship arrives at their destination, Tharsa informs Karnak of their arrival. "Lord Karnak, we have arrived. Will you need help dressing?"

"Send in one of the valkyries to assist me, would you? Also, notify some of the guards here that Lord Karnak has arrived and that he is looking for Lord Quillian Bliss and a Serraphina DeLecourt."

"As you wish my liege."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 7, 2007)

Continueing the small talk, being sure to include everyone as much as possible, Serraphina tells neutral little stories and endearing jokes as the night trails on. "C[fx(e)]/i I simply must aquire one of your new peices. I do enjoy your works so." She is particularly delighted when an unusually large pyroblast comes from Sigils gown, and glances back into her eyes.
[sblock=Telepathically to Sigil]"Of course dear, do be sure to come with Melanoce in a while and we will speak more of the future."[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 9, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> (ooc: Sorry. I didn't know I was the only one not there. I had a REALLY hectic past few weeks. RL is a killer.)
> 
> As the ship arrives at their destination, Tharsa informs Karnak of their arrival. "Lord Karnak, we have arrived. Will you need help dressing?"
> 
> ...



As Karnak steps through the hatch, Tharsa sends, "Milord, I took the liberty of securing permission to land on the premises."

Outside, the view from a roof of Governor Starzaeon's four-dimensional 'palace' defies description. The exchange of architectural ideas from a thousand races, realized with easily available nanoconstuction fabricating exotic materials, has resulted in a cityscape of unique, awe-inspiring structures.

A mobile platform takes Karnak from the roof through a crystal wall to the main hall. A quick telepathic conference with Tharsa allows the warrior to identify Starzaeon and Serraphina, though the Lord High Inquisitor is nowhere to be seen.

*OOC - No worries, I haven't exactly been right on top of updates myself.*


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 18, 2007)

OOC-Think we might need a little push there Void?


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 19, 2007)

_Wow. This building design is mind-boggling._

Approaching Serraphina and Starzaeon, Karnak says:"Hello miss DeLeCourt, I am Lord Karnak. I am looking for Lord Quillian Bliss. Do you know where he is?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 22, 2007)

"Ah our young lord Karnak, so good of you to meet me here. May I introduce Argus Oloriel Staraeon, Governor of Kal'e'zant and your host this evening." With a languid wave of introduction she brings them together for a moment. She inclines her head and thinks to Karnak -Inquisitor Quillian Bliss does not...hmmm...socialize in the strictest sense of the word and so you would not find him at a function of this...nature- "Governor if you would excuse us please, I'm sure your other guests would love to monopolize your time as you have graciously allowed me to do already." And with a bow, Serraphina takes Karnaks arm in hers as if they'd know eachother for ages and begins to lead him away. "I do hope you don't mind, but there are a couple other guests to whom this matter might be of interest my lord." Shooting a glance at Sigil and Melanoce as Jenner follows silently behind.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

"Excuse me, my lords and ladies," Sigil says demurely with a curtsy. "I'll take my leave now to further enjoy this magnificent party. My thanks again for the invitation, and I hope I can return the favor soon."

She turns to glide off, staying near Serraphina and Melanonce (Assuming Mel follows too ), though not making direct eye contact with either just yet.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 22, 2007)

"Lord Karnak," Melanoce floats nearer him, smiling disarmingly, "It's a pleasure to finally meet you. We should be seen together," she confides, "that alone would provide a synergy to both our affairs. I have a feeling that the security-sector is going to be quite expansive in the times to come... Perhaps we can talk again later."
She watches him walk aside with Seraphina speculatively, casting a glance at Starzaeon
before floating on, continuing her light conversation with Sigil and some other interesting guests.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 23, 2007)

Starzaeon bows to the assembled Citizens and Lord Karnark as they turn to leave. "It was a great pleasure meeting you all in person. Should you require any special arrangements, please do not hesitate to ask."

*Clarification: Inquisitor Qebehsenuef is a lieutenant to the Lord High Inquisitor Quillian Bliss. But even a regular Inquisitor would probably be an oppressive presence at a party. Most have overwhelming auras, and every move of all Inquisitors is watched by millions if not billions throughout the Eschaton.*


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 25, 2007)

OOC- Avalon are you just following along dumbly or going to comment or react in any way? I've seen that you're logged into the site every day. Even just a grunt of acknowledgement is enough, but let us know you've caught up.

really it's ok to post more than once a week  

at least these delays are giving void a chance to prepare this upcoming adventure - hint, hint!


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 25, 2007)

"Who, pray tell, are these others you speak of?"

Soon after two new beings join them. "Are these perhaps the ones you were refering to?"



			
				 Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Lord Karnak," Melanoce floats nearer him, smiling disarmingly, "It's a pleasure to finally meet you. We should be seen together," she confides, "that alone would provide a synergy to both our affairs. I have a feeling that the security-sector is going to be quite expansive in the times to come... Perhaps we can talk again later."




"Charmed I'm sure. What do you mean by a synergy in our affairs?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 25, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> OOC- at least these delays are giving void a chance to prepare this upcoming adventure - hint, hint!



*Heh, you can follow any plot thread you'd like. But, if you're looking for action, and in particular something closer to a dungeon crawl feel, then checking out the area the Inquisitor mentioned would be the way to go.*

You all find a quiet and relatively untrafficked area to talk. Although a few minutes late Citizen Arhaux drifts by at a polite distance. Melanoce, Sigil and Serraphina deduce from body language that she is looking for some cue that it would be OK to join the conversation. But she doesn't seem inclined to force the matter.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 25, 2007)

OOC Void- Can I swap my trap sense class feature for penetrating strike from Dungeonscape? It allows me to deal extra damage equal to half my sneak attack dice to creatures who are immune to crits.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 25, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> "Charmed I'm sure. What do you mean by a synergy in our affairs?"




"Mutual profits, my dear man." her smile never wavers. "You are a mercenary, are you not? You need clients and weapons, and I may be able to provide them. But even if we don't do any actual business together it can be profitable to make others think that we do."


ooc: Melanoce isn't really built for dungeoncrawling, but I suppose she can act indirectly in a supporting role.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 25, 2007)

Avalon - I'll try to get ahold of Dungeonscape. But if that's 1/2 SA damage, under the normal circumstances for SA, to critters that are immune to crits, no problem.

Nephtys - You could certainly use one of your warrior robots remotely, or you could try asking someone for a 'loaner body'. And, of course, there are other options. You don't necessarily have to go just because the others are.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 26, 2007)

Void - That's it more or less.



			
				 Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Mutual profits, my dear man." her smile never wavers. "You are a mercenary, are you not? You need clients and weapons, and I may be able to provide them. But even if we don't do any actual business together it can be profitable to make others think that we do."




"Well if that's the case, I will need far more than mere weapons. I have recently experienced a loss of personel and I am looking for able-bodied warriors to fill the ranks. Perhaps you can provide the men and I will provide the training?"


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 26, 2007)

ooc: Void: Does Melanoce know of any good source of powerful unemployed mercenaries who she think would be appropriate for Karnak's organisation? What could she find out with a little bit of research?


[sblock=skills]
Computer Use (Int):..............56 (24+9+0+2+20+0+3savant)
Gather Information (Cha):......17 (0+7+0+2+0+8reputation bonus)
Knowledge (Int):
Kn: (arcane lore):.................17 (6+9+0+2+0+0)
Kn: (civics):........................35 (24+9+0+2+0+0)
Kn: (current events):............21 (10+9+0+2+0+0)
Kn: (streetwise):.................35 (24+9+0+2+0+0)
Kn: (technology):.................31 (20+9+0+2+0+0)
Kn: (business):....................35 (24+9+0+2+0+0)
Profession (Tradecraft) (wis):.72 (24+2+0+3+10+30+0+3savant)
Research (Int):....................33 (24+9+0+0+0+0)
Sense Motive (Wis):.............48 (24+2+0+2+20+0)[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 26, 2007)

Nepthys - You have a cousin, Koranace, who specializes in mercenary staffing and would probably have access to useful personnel. But what you can find on Karnak indicates that he's most likely much more interested in disciples rather that mercs. Koranace might know someone suitable of that sort, but you can't be sure.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 27, 2007)

Noticing Arhaux snooping about, Serraphina pauses for a moment inclining her head toward Jenner and a moment later he approaches the Izzemyrian. "Is there something her ladyship can help you with citizen?"
[sblock=oog]did Rino just vanish off the planet or did he ever get that lvl 27 game going?[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 28, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> "Well if that's the case, I will need far more than mere weapons. I have recently experienced a loss of personel and I am looking for able-bodied warriors to fill the
> ranks. Perhaps you can provide the men and I will provide the training?"




"That I can do, if mercenaries are what you're looking for. But I've heard rumours that you require individuals of a greater degree of spiritual devotion to yourself than the average mercenary would be capable of. If you're looking for disciples I can still provide them, but it will be more difficult."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 29, 2007)

"I'm glad you all decided to come this evening, Something lord high inquisitor Bliss said to me recently struck a cord. Far too many citizens are growing complaicent on their little worlds, thinking they are untouchable. Information has recently come into my possession that is very disturbing." Serraphina looks around to see if any ears are on the small gathering, casting an eye over to her assitant. "Because I am considered much more of a 'hands on' negotiator and protector, than most other citizens, is the only reason it was given to me. A truely nefarious and cosmically terrifying invasion force is amassing on the borders of this dimension." Looking at Melanoce to put itno terms he can undersand. "We are talking about a complete absense of diplomatic channels. The extinction of all life they come across is its only motivation. This cannot be allowed to happen, and to that end I'm assembling a team to infiltrate the darkness's staging area and buy the inquisitors more time to assemble a proper force." Taking a moment to smooth down her dress and taking a breath to let this news sink in a bit, she continues. "Make no mistake fellow citizens, this invasion will stop at nothing short of burning all of our worlds to ash, and I will not stand for it. What say you?"
[sblock=OOC]what do the soulfire armor template, shadowhand, tiger claw, and blurstrike abilities do? And how is karnak keeping his +34 through all of his attacks? And he does know that every round that he is over hp max he has to make a save to avoid exploding right?[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 29, 2007)

[sblock= Vertexx69]Soulfire armor - makes the wearer immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects (such as chill touch or inflict spells).

Shadowhand and Tiger Claw - Whenever this weapon is wielded by a martial adept who knows at least one maneuver of the associated schools gains a +1 bonus to attack rolls for each school. Whenever the wielder is using a maneuver from the associated schools, the bonus increases to +3 each.

Blurstrike - The first attack made by a blurstrike weapon each round is made as if the target were flat-footed.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 29, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Noticing Arhaux snooping about, Serraphina pauses for a moment inclining her head toward Jenner and a moment later he approaches the Izzemyrian. "Is there something her ladyship can help you with citizen?"



"Tell your mistress that a mutual friend noticed her little scouting mission is less likely to fail if I'm present."

[sblock=Vertexx69]







			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> did Rino just vanish off the planet or did he ever get that lvl 27 game going?



He's active in Darimaus' No Man's Land, but he dropped the epic game without saying anything.[/sblock][sblock=Shayuri]There's something slightly off about what Serraphina said, but you're not sure if she's actually lying.[/sblock][sblock=Nepthys]Serraphina is exaggerating. You don't think she's actually spoken with The Lord High Inquisitor, although perhaps one of his representatives. Also, the degree of the threat is overstated, though perhaps not to a great degree. To some degree she may have convinced herself that these exaggerations are true, however.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]I don't have MMII with me at the moment but I believe Karnak's save bonus is higher than the DC to avoid blowing up[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 29, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Thats nice void, I try mould a bunch of direstionless players into a team with a common goal with a slightly interesting story, in character no less, and you just flat out tell em I'm full of crap? Way to promote forward story motion.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Thats nice void, I try mould a bunch of direstionless players into a team with a common goal with a slightly interesting story, in character no less, and you just flat out tell em I'm full of crap? Way to promote forward story motion.



First off, you are referring to information that was sblocked to other characters. And while that does not actually piss me off the way it would most DM's, I'd like to warn everyone that any use of OOC information IC is not acceptable.

Regarding the information that was divulged to Nepthys and Shayuri's characters, I made the relevant Bluff and Senese Motive checks on Invisible Castle (under the names of the appropriate characters if you'd like to check). It might have been expedient to ignore the fact that Melanoce can tell when Serraphina is exaggerating. I suspect that at least most of the party will want to look into the matter when and if the actual situation is revealed. I've said all along that the PCs can pursue whatever plotlines they see fit. I'm not going to railroad.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]It's cool. Of course I am exagrating as the little information I have is speculative. But I am trying to take what info Serraphina has recieved in character and make just a few logical deductions ie: a god of pure evil probably isn't ammasing a force of sight seers   
and spicing up the descriptions are just my way of trying to hook the others into a storyline that might be fun for everyone. 
Yuh did say we were going to be driving our storylines for the most part, and my last IC post is just me trying to do that. Not trying to decieve anyone else, just seemed more like roleplaying to make a speech instead of typing - I roll bluff, or negociations.
P.S. on a completely different topic, were we not playing with the 1 always fails-20 always hits rule?[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 30, 2007)

Melanoce looks sceptical.
"Surely they must be rational beings on some level, or else their society would have collapsed or never formed at all. If they are at least somewhat rational then surely they can be reasoned with. I would gladly assist in any such measures, if I get some guarantees that the path of mediation will be given a chance and some room to make concessions to adress their complaints."
"The military solution, if it comes to that, should probably be left to professionals like Karnak here, if the fleets of Eschaton are for some reason unavailable. But I can certainly aid in the logistics at a reasonable price, the military tends to be horrifically uneconomical."
"But before we do anything we must go trough the proper political channels. Without authorisation from the government we will be nothing more than vigilantees and will likely do far more harm than good to out common cause."


----------



## Voidrazor (May 3, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]It's cool. Of course I am exagrating as the little information I have is speculative. But I am trying to take what info Serraphina has recieved in character and make just a few logical deductions ie: a god of pure evil probably isn't ammasing a force of sight seers
> and spicing up the descriptions are just my way of trying to hook the others into a storyline that might be fun for everyone.
> Yuh did say we were going to be driving our storylines for the most part, and my last IC post is just me trying to do that. Not trying to decieve anyone else, just seemed more like roleplaying to make a speech instead of typing - I roll bluff, or negociations.
> P.S. on a completely different topic, were we not playing with the 1 always fails-20 always hits rule?[/sblock]



*I do appreciate your efforts to move things along. To be clear, no Citizen in their right mind would want to be subject to Outer Dark colonization. The Lords of the Outer Dark consume souls, and its rumored that many of their minions can warp both bodies and souls into unrecognizibility. Even if a Citizen was willing to put up with that risk, there's the strong possibility of an Inquisitor destroying the infested planet to stop the spread.*


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 8, 2007)

Cocking an eye to Jenner for a moment then returning it to the small group assembled before her. "If you are interested in pursuing this matter further meet me at these coordinants in three days. And of course if you have any concerns feel free to stop bye my glorious home of Tahrna on Tran'sa 'Kuul, planet of night."

Jenner leans in, "The lady graciously accepts your offer to accompany her in her investigations. Please rendezvous at these coordinants in three days." Adding with his devilish smile "...And do dress to impress." And with that heads back to Serraphina, pressing a fresh drink into her hand.

Again taking Karnak by the arm, Serraphina looks to the others seeing if they have any feedback before leading away toward the dance floor. "So the council speaks highly of your martial prowess lord karnak. Perhaps we could find some time to put that claim to a friendly test?"


----------



## Avalon® (May 8, 2007)

Grinning devilishly, Lord Karnak speaks to Serraphina softly. 
"A little sparring match then? We'll do it here as a show for the other guests."


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2007)

Sigil takes interest at the mention of a sparring match. She glides up to get a better look at Karnak.

"Interesting. But who would you fight?"


----------



## Nephtys (May 8, 2007)

"Oh, lovely." Melanoce grins, "Would you care to place a bet, queen Sigil? I think our two fighters are a fairly even match. Lord Karnak is a seasoned warrior, but our dear Seraphina is infamous for her resourcefulness."


----------



## Voidrazor (May 9, 2007)

A few minutes after giving word to a servant, you are all ushered to a large ampitheatre appartently fit into Starzaeon's mansion through some tardis-like technomagic. Quite a few people from the party filter in to watch the impending martial display. On the arena floor Serraphina is about 50' from Karnak, both are 10' from a shimmering wall of force that runs along the edge of the platform.

*Initiatives please. Since this is a PC vs. PC confrontation please post all rolls.*


----------



## Avalon® (May 10, 2007)

OOC - Is this a lethal or non-lethal fight? Also, are we in full battle gear?


----------



## Voidrazor (May 10, 2007)

OOC: Sorry to jump the gun. Feel free to either play it out IC 'on the way to the arena', Or come to agreement OOC. Keep in mind that True Resurrection is freely available


----------



## Avalon® (May 10, 2007)

OOCVertex69: So.... fight to the death in full battle gear?


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 10, 2007)

As serraphina strides through the door, arm in arm with Karnak, her flowing gown melts away into her supple leathers once more, and a wicked grin spreads across her delicate features. "By all means my young lord, try your best." And with that her body seems to grow thicker and even more tightly knotted with ropey muscle. Her eyes take on a much more feral appearance, as she releases her grip on him and strides to the othe side of the arena (about 40ft away). Then turning she looks into his eyes. "I'm not as delicate as I look. And do feel free, if you need to have something brought to you dear. Though no outside interference please. Let's just keep the match a one on one affair. And try not to damage eachothers equipment if at all possible." She untwines her crackling spiked chain with lightning speed from around her legs, casually swinging an end of it in a small circle. Waiting for him to be ready.

Initiative (1d20+10=14)
[sblock=OOC]My apologies for being away for a couple of days, real life intrudes. Yes I'd like to go full bore to test her combat prowess. Is there some kind of special ability that is letting all of Karnaks attacks keep his highest BAB instead of the standard -5 progression for multiple attacks (i am unfamiliar with any of your classes but rogue,though not with penetrating strike)? and Serraphina is never considered flat footed from her natural cunning.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (May 10, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]My apologies for being away for a couple of days, real life intrudes. Yes I'd like to go full bore to test her combat prowess. Is there some kind of special ability that is letting all of Karnaks attacks keep his highest BAB instead of the standard -5 progression for multiple attacks (i am unfamiliar with any of your classes but rogue,though not with penetrating strike)? and Serraphina is never considered flat footed from her natural cunning.[/sblock]



OOC: Karnak's regular attacks do get the normal -5. But he does have some maneuvers (from Tome of Battle) that provide some exceptions, The 8th level one, Raging Mongoose,  being perhaps the most notable.


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Oh, lovely." Melanoce grins, "Would you care to place a bet, queen Sigil? I think our two fighters are a fairly even match. Lord Karnak is a seasoned warrior, but our dear Seraphina is infamous for her resourcefulness."




Sigil regards the two fighters speculatively. "A friendly bet...say five hundred gold? I'll say Karnak. He looks a bit less delicate and...diplomatic...than Seraphina."


----------



## Avalon® (May 10, 2007)

"I would require nothing m'lady except for my personal equipment. Let me put them on first before the match."

Initiative=35


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 11, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> OOC: Karnak's regular attacks do get the normal -5. But he does have some maneuvers (from Tome of Battle) that provide some exceptions, The 8th level one, Raging Mongoose,  being perhaps the most notable.




 OOC: As I had mentioned I have very limited access to the books, having only the core + epic + psionincs. So I have no way of finding out what that does. 
Can you make a trip attack as an attack of opportunity?

@Avalon, could you maybe post a 1 line blurb next to each of your abilities in the RG? and you won initiative so its all you. does soulfire have a plus or is it just a money cost bonus?

@Shayuri - Karnak actually has a 1 higher diplomacy check than Serraphina ;p and Serraphina is a full foot taller a much more muscley than karnak at present


----------



## Voidrazor (May 11, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> OOC: Can you make a trip attack as an attack of opportunity?



Yes.


----------



## Nephtys (May 11, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sigil regards the two fighters speculatively. "A friendly bet...say five hundred gold? I'll say Karnak. He looks a bit less delicate and...diplomatic...than Seraphina."




"I will take that bet. The Lady is looking less delicate by the second..."


----------



## Avalon® (May 12, 2007)

OOC:
@Vertex69, I could do that but it would take a long time. Most of the stuff in my char is from non-core materials. How about if I just post them here when I do my actions. Also, Soulfire is equivalent to a +4 bonus.

@Voidrazor, how far apart are we?


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 12, 2007)

ooc: we be 40 ft apart

PS unless you have some manuever that raises it, your touch AC is 28 not 31 (natural armor doesnt count toward your touch AC


----------



## Voidrazor (May 12, 2007)

OOC: I posted 50ft previously. That's where the servants take you to, but there is nothing to stop Serraphina from moving up 10ft as they leave.

I'm assuming that Karnak's touch AC is 28, unless there is some other bonus not metioned in the breakdown.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 12, 2007)

OOC-Avalon lets schedule a time to meet here so we can do several rounds of combat in one sitting instead of it taking 2 weeks. Im on Pacific standard time, but fairly flexible, so just let me know.


----------



## Avalon® (May 13, 2007)

OOCVertex69 - That's GMT +/- what? I'm here in the Philippines and that's GMT+8. Sorry for not posting. I had a hectic two days that were school related that left me AFB. Posting the start of the match now...

Lord Karnak plays with his daggers while he is being armed for the match. "I must warn you m'lady, I will not be making things easy for you."

He then begins the match amidst the cheers of those watching including his disciples. He lets out a long howl coupled with an unnnerving stare that leaves even his followers trembling. (Used the perpetual flank option for the Clarion Commander tactical feat which I auto-succeed on due to ranks. The DC needed to do this option was a DC 20 intimidate check.) His body takes on the characteristics of a tiger with elongated ears, slit-like eyes and clawed hands.(Used shifting to gain +2 to Str and 2 optional claw attacks. This has a duration of 9 rounds.)

Keeping to the balls of his feet, he dashes to Serraphina in a moment's time while preparing to avoid anything she might throw at him. (Using my Absolute Steel stance to give me +10 enhancement bonus to my speed and a +2 dodge bonus to AC if I move at least 10 ft. I move 40 ft. to be in close combat with Serraphina. Touch AC is now 30.)


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 13, 2007)

OOC- are your combat manuevers considered actions? If so how do you do 2 in 1 round?

With a blur of speed that would suprise even a mercury dragon, when Karnak moves from 20 ft to 15ft away, her chain lashes out first attack of opportunity (1d20+29=48) for 2d6+26+2d6+1d4=44 plus 1 con dmg (lowering your hit points by 20 when your con goes to 21) you fail your opposed strength check against large and in charge (1d20+15+4+8=44) ((as the highest you can roll is 27) and are pushed back 5ft to 20 ft and your movement is stopped there. Then with an adept flick of her wrist, the chain lashes out toward your feet Improved trip (1d20+29=38) strength check (1d20+15+4=39) and knocks you flat on your back (as your max dex check is 30) improved trip attack (1d20+29=44)then rakes you across your chest for improved trip attack damage (2d6+26+2d6+1d4=38) and another 1 con. The chain curls over again and again second attack (1d20+24=25). The 2nd attack ends a shower of sparks up form the ground right next to your head, but the last blinding whirl finds your torn form yet again (lost the url but you can see I rolled 38 for "third attack" by typing in Serraphina DeLecort) for third attack damage (2d6+26+2d6+1d4=38) plus 1 con dmg (lowering your hit points by 20 when your con drops to 19) for a total of 140 effective damage this round. Though each time the chain bites into your flesh, the crackle of disruptive energy that accompanies it also seems to lash back at serraphina backlash damage (3d6=8)

Smiling down at the severly bloodied warrior. "The thought had never crossed my mind young lord." As a bit of steam rises from her brow where her own attacks have bitten her.

[sblock=When you stand back up]Improved trip attack of opportunity (1d20+29=37),strength check (1d20+15+4=34) as you fall back down to the ground, then the chain curls over again improved trip attack (1d20+29=36) hits since you havent moved 10ft yet this round for improved trip attack damage (2d6+26+2d6+1d4=46) and 1 con. Your still on the ground 20 ft away and only have 53 hp left. Serraphina has 3 more attack at your body this round too.[/sblock]

OOC-I stopped your movement so you wouldn't die in 1 round. because technically you still had 15ft of move left, but every time you tried to move 5 feet forward from a threatened square (20ft) to a theatened square (15ft) I could just use large and in charge again to knock you back, as I have up to 11 attacks of opportunity a round. ;p


----------



## Avalon® (May 13, 2007)

OOC Vertexx69- The first was an option from the Clarion Commander tactical feat that takes a standard action while the Absolute Steel stance can be done as a swift action. Damn, this will be one hell of a fight.

Void- Can you make a tumble check to avoid attacks of opportunity while standing up from prone? Also, can you make AoO's during the before your first turn?


----------



## Nephtys (May 13, 2007)

Melanoce applauds Seraphina's maneuvers with a pair of her fins and comments to Sigil, "This is even better than I had imagined. Such grace and precision... And such indiginity for poor Karnak." She smiles. "Seraphina might win our little war all on her own."


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 13, 2007)

@Avalon - Usually before your first initiative is reached you are considered flat-footed meaning: no dex (or wis) to AC and no AoO's. But as a minotaur, Serraphina has "Natural Cunning" which means among other things that she is NEVER considered flat-footed


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Melanoce applauds Seraphina's maneuvers with a pair of her fins and comments to Sigil, "This is even better than I had imagined. Such grace and precision... And such indiginity for poor Karnak." She smiles. "Seraphina might win our little war all on her own."




Sigil nods, also applauding. "I'm curious about this 'little war.' What exactly was that warning all about? It sounded dire enough, but how much of that was for the benefit of the listeners, and how much was for the benefit of the speaker?"


----------



## Nephtys (May 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sigil nods, also applauding. "I'm curious about this 'little war.' What exactly was that warning all about? It sounded dire enough, but how much of that was for the benefit of the listeners, and how much was for the benefit of the speaker?"




"Oh, I'm sure all of it was for the benefit of the speaker..." Melanoce smiles, and continues to speak for Sigil's ears only. "But that doesn't mean it can't be worthwhile for us too to get involved. I do find it incredible that she truly believes that we could do anything by violent means that the armed forces of Eschaton couldn't do far more forcefully. Even so, being involved at the beginning of such a massive flow of capital and information as a major war represents can be extremely profitable. If you want to swiftly increase your wealth you would do well to invest a major share of your wealth in my coming enterprise."

ooc: Void- Does Melanoce believe she has a chance to get herself involved in the logistics of the coming war in such a way that she would make obscene amounts of dirty money? (like Halliburton in Iraq, only with more competent organisation.)


----------



## Voidrazor (May 14, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> OOC Vertexx69- The first was an option from the Clarion Commander tactical feat that takes a standard action while the Absolute Steel stance can be done as a swift action. Damn, this will be one hell of a fight.
> 
> Void- Can you make a tumble check to avoid attacks of opportunity while standing up from prone? Also, can you make AoO's during the before your first turn?



No, tumble just makes it a free action. But I would allow other uses of tumble while prone or a withdraw action at half speed.


			
				Nepthys said:
			
		

> ooc: Void- Does Melanoce believe she has a chance to get herself involved in the logistics of the coming war in such a way that she would make obscene amounts of dirty money? (like Halliburton in Iraq, only with more competent organisation.)



As long as the conflict remains local, there is certainly the potential for windfall profits. But if the inquisitors got involved, that potential most likely disappear immediately.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 14, 2007)

Just saw a WotC article on movement. You can tumble 5' as a move action while prone (DC20), but not withdraw.


----------



## Nephtys (May 14, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> As long as the conflict remains local, there is certainly the potential for windfall profits. But if the inquisitors got involved, that potential most likely disappear immediately.



ooc:
Does that mean that the inquisitors would handle all logistics themselves (likely less efficiently than Melanoce and her monstrous skill checks could), or that they would not allow her to take out any profits from providing such a valuable service?


----------



## Voidrazor (May 14, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Does that mean that the inquisitors would handle all logistics themselves (likely less efficiently than Melanoce and her monstrous skill checks could), or that they would not allow her to take out any profits from providing such a valuable service?



Detailed information from previous inquisitor operations is available on the psi-web. For accountability reasons, they are required to handle their own logistics, and they are, for the most part, ineffably efficient. However, their fearsome reputation and some of their security precautions would temporarily devastate local trade. The only good news is that their operations tend to be very fast, rarely lasting more than a few days.


----------



## Nephtys (May 14, 2007)

So basically there's nothing she can do to help and no profits to be made? Her mecha's don't really compare to the fighting characters in power or utility.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 14, 2007)

OOC: Essentially there's money to be made by proving that there is a threat. Money to be lost if the creatures establish a colony in system due to the Inquisitor's responce.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 15, 2007)

OOC: One more thing, also from a Rules of the Game article. The AoO generated by getting up from prone can't be a trip attack (technically you're still prone when the AoO occurs).


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 15, 2007)

OOC- ok then he would be standing, but still at 53(55 with his fast healing) hp at 17 con 20ft away, and able to move. (As standing from prone is a move action, so he can withdraw or preform a standard) plus talk.  welcome to epic level melee combat (the only type of combat Serraphina is any good at!) ;P


----------



## Avalon® (May 15, 2007)

OOC- Seems this grasshopper has much to learn.  Reach hurts.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 15, 2007)

Yet another OOC: I believe Lord Karnak is at 85 HP (238 -44 AoO damage -76 normal attacks -40 From Con loss +2 Fast Healing +5 Glimmerskin) and is prone at the start of his turn. After getting knocked down in his first turn, K. would have the option of a free stand via tumble. But doing so would make no sense since a) It would generate another AoO and b) Serraphina's turn would come immediately thereafter. From experiencing the sheer might of S.'s attack, Karnak can tell that he would essentially no chance of remaining standing during her turn. And if Karnak did get back up at the end of his turn, Serraphina would have the option of leading off with a trip attack.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 16, 2007)

OOC- Thats what I was getting at yah


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 18, 2007)

Serraphina stands up straiter into a relaxed yet graceful stance. "Would you like to continue my young lord? Or perhaps try a different style of sparring?" And with that she looks at the ends of her chain a moment, and both flare so bright a white they can no longer be seen for their brilliance(daylight at will). Then she twirls them in opposite directions so fast that she cant even be seen between them before she launches herself into the air 15ft above the ground and hovers there waiting with an introspective little smile playing at the corners of her mouth.


----------



## Avalon® (May 27, 2007)

Coughing up blood from the recent assault, Karnak tries to feebly rise from his prone position. "I...think...that...the...winner..of...this...match...has...been decided. It seems I have more to learn in the art of combat. Congratulations Miss Delecort."


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2007)

Sigil applauds politely and looks at Melanoce. "Well bet," she says with a smile. "Five hundred, I believe?" She pours out some platinum coins into a small pouch and offers it.

To Seraphina she says, "I'm impressed. We could have used you in the war on my world."


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 27, 2007)

Serraphina lightly swoops down and hoists Karnak to his feet as if he weighed next to nothing. The glow from the ends of her chain fades with a glance, but is replaced with a glow around her own burns, as she brushes some dust from his shoulder. spell like abaility: Cure serious wounds (3d8+13=23) "Some tactical practice is all you need my young lord. Focusing your studies on fewer paths may help in the future as well." With a deft snap of her wrists, she zips her chain back into its sheath. As she gently wraps an arm around his shoulders, her muscles tone back down to their slim graceful proportions, and escorts him out of the arena like they had been walking through a park on a first date. Her gown sizzles back into being as they leave without so much as a wave of the hand.
As the others join them again she graciously bows to the compliments. "You are too kind, your grace. My skills are rudimentary at best, but diplomacy can have many faces in my experience." She states with a sweetly innocent grin.


----------



## Nephtys (May 27, 2007)

Melanoce applauds the winner and looks back at Sigil, for a moment she considers handing the money back to her as a gift, but then decides that might be taken as an insult, "Thank you, it all goes to show that appearances should never be trusted. Beauty and charm can conceal the heart of a killer, while a peaceloving soul can wear the looks of a monster." she smiles self-deprecatingly. 
Turning back to Seraphina she bows and grins, "Most impressive. There are many who would pay extravagantly to learn the way of such perfection."


----------



## Voidrazor (May 28, 2007)

Lord Karnak's glimmerskin symbiont whispers into his mind, "We should have tumbled in and hit her with a Pouncing Strike or attempted a Swooping Dragon Strike milord. If it pleases you, I will not be so reticent in providing tactical advice." Though the words are deferential, there is a slightly prickly undertone to them.

OOC: Is there anything anyone wants to do before jumping ahead to the mission?


----------



## Nephtys (May 28, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> OOC: Is there anything anyone wants to do before jumping ahead to the mission?




ooc:
Not really, assuming Melanoce can still conduct other business by psi-link.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 29, 2007)

OOC: Maybe give the noncoms some suggestions for alternate bodies/drones and things? 

As they are leaving the party, Serraphina thinks to Jenner, - Have the markotians sent the standard reparation payments yet for their over-reaction? Perhaps we should organize a fundraiser for this little investigative expidition we are planning ... for supplies and such."I will look into it miss."

In the days that follow before the meet Serraphina will be available to speak with the others. Including suggestions like: "Make sure you have a way to breath...or not, in a vacuum."  or "...And having a way avoid simple detection methods, such as invisibility couldn't hurt."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 1, 2007)

The gala continues timelessly, with fascinating conversation, strange euphoric drugs, intriguing sexual experiences, glorious combat, and a plethora of various other treats, to be had by those that seek them. But eventually each member of the newly forged party retires to rest and prepare for the challenges ahead. Fund-raising efforts for the mission meet with significant success, but the resources raised are earmarked for specific things deemed by seers to increase the mission's prospects.

'Mercury IX' Mecha for Melanoce's Pilot bot (Teleoperated)
HP 100 (plus the bot's 64 HP)
AC 33
Move 20' ground 190' air (poor)
Size: Large - 10' reach
Attack: Artemis Particle Cannon +16 to hit (touch) 10d6 damage (force)
SV Fort +4, Ref +10(4+6), Will +
Str 18, Dex 24, Con —, Int 23, Wis 10, Cha 18
Allows Melanoce to cast spells through it.

Lord Karnak receives a horned helm that a) acts as a Belt of Battle with 30 charges b) provides protection from vacuum and removes any penalties for Zero-G activities c) provides continuous flight (as the spell).

Serraphina receives a blue diamond (matches her eyes perfectly) that attaches to her circlet. It a) raises the save DC on Read Thoughts to 30 b) acts as a Cube of Force that cn also create 1HP walls (to push off of) for 0 charges c) gives her any one feat she meets the pre-reqs for (1 min to change feats).

Sigil only gets a Glammered Spacesuit but Kaydia infuses her with the power of the fey. This boon gives her a +8 Luck bonus to Dex, ups the usages of Empowered Elfbolts to 9, and lets her use any enchantment or illusion sorceror spell in the PHb up to 3rd at will.

In addition, Karnak's ship is temporarily retrofitted with moderate weaponry, a cloaking device, and a Star Trek style teleporter.


Eventually you arrive in a ruined solar system. The sun has long ago fallen in on itself, becoming a black hole, unseen except as a deeper darkness and a set of perilous readings on the sensors. All that remains of the planets that once orbited the collapsed star is an enormous asteroid field. Sensors reveal no life among the millions of weightlessly tumbling rocks. As the reality of what is worse than a needle in a haystack search sinks in, Serraphina notices the impossible. Something is rising away from the event horizon. At present it is too distant to make out any of its features and only a visual search, as opposed to a sensor sweep, reveals its presence.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 1, 2007)

After leaving the party Melanoce sets up a secure connection and contacts Sigil. Speaking confidently she delivers her peculiar suggestion. 

"It's a pleasure, as always, Queen Sigil, but today I'll get straight to the point. I know how busy you must be. 
You recall the conversation we had at the party, our talk about our possible trading-relationship and the future of your world. I've already begun to set these matters in motion. I mentioned to you that I had an offer, of a somewhat unusual kind, but delayed the matter to a more appropriate time. Well, that time is now. 
I've been in contact with one Xonorious of Tzaturreng, a weapons-manufacturer of some note, and it has expressed an interest in opening negotiations with the World-spirit of Kaydia. It has requested me to secure your active support in these negotiations, because though it could certainly undertake them without your knowlege it wishes to make a show of good faith. 
It will not tell me what those negotiations will entail, but Kaydia herself would never agree to anything detrimental to your world. Kaydia is divine and Xonorious most certainly is not, there is nothing to fear on that point. The planet's loyalty towards yourself is also beyond its ability to disturb. I do not know what it seeks to accomplish but I'm convinced it's quite harmless, at least to us. If you will allow me to speculate it probably involves some sort of refinement of techno-magical integration that will allow it to improve the effectiveness of some of its products. And in this time of chrisis Eschaton is in dire need of improvement in our military technologies, I think we can agree.
If Xonorius' negotiations with Kaydia are successful, and if my subsequent negotiations with Xonorius reach a satisfactory conclusion, you can look forwards to a handsome compensation for your efforts."

ooc: Diplomacy 80+d20 (worship me )
-

Meanwhile Melanoce continues organizing the foundation of the tourism industries on Kaydia, investing an initial 30000 gp and setting up a Gate on the most beautiful spot on the planet (away from the regular worldgate).


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2007)

(On the mission)

On hearing Seraphina's report, Sigil asks, "Can you estimate it's location relative to something I can see? I have a device that should let us get a much closer look."

(To Melanonce)

Sigil considers the communication for a moment, then replies, "I trust the world-spirit...but she also trusts me. I am inclined to allow the contact, if I am present to lend my aid and counsel, should she require it." She pauses, then adds, "As long as we're speculating though, I'm curious. It seems unusual to contact the world-spirit directly. Why would that be necessary for them?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (To Melanonce)
> 
> Sigil considers the communication for a moment, then replies, "I trust the world-spirit...but she also trusts me. I am inclined to allow the contact, if I am present to lend my aid and counsel, should she require it." She pauses, then adds, "As long as we're speculating though, I'm curious. It seems unusual to contact the world-spirit directly. Why would that be necessary for them?"




"Your presence would be welcomed by all, I'm sure." Melanoce agrees, "I would expect nothing less." 
"It is a most unusual request, I agree, and I've been unable to find a truly plausible reason for it. Xonorios is an electro-mechanical life form though, and their motives can sometimes be difficult to fathom. If I would put myself in its position I would assume it had something to do with increasing profits by improving research and technology. The reason why Kaydia would be needed doubtless lies in Her own nature, of which you know more than I. Kaydia seems to me a fay world, a world of natural and subtle yet pervasive magics, while Xonorius represents the exact opposite. A fusion of the two viewpoints would be interesting, if nothing else..."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 7, 2007)

Melanoce & Sigil - I assume you consult with each other in picking a spot to set up. The 15 most beautiful spots on Kaydia are currently inhabited by various fey that are likely to try to cause trouble for intruders. There are plenty of unoccupied locations that extremely lovely, just none in the top 15.

All - Its difficult to get an exact position on the object. But after some experimentation using Sigil's mirror you get a look at it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2007)

(With Melanonce)

After some scouting, and some thought, Sigil suggests to Melanonce a spot that's in a human-dominated area, but not far from the boundaries of the enchanted woods of the fey. The gateway location is lovely...a glade near a river waterfall surrounded by rich pines and towering redwoods. Picturesque on any world, though Kaydia has much more to offer. Her reasoning is simple enough.

First - We don't want to just give the reward away at the beginning. If the gate was to the best location, then we'd have nothing to induce people to stay and look around for.

Second - Human lands tend to be...safer than fey. Plus, there's more amenities. Inns, smithies, shops and farms...things most visitors will be interested in, but that fey have little need for.

Third - Visitors need a safe haven where they can be informed of what Kaydia has...and the risks that are involved in sightseeing. It's Sigil's view that the faint of heart will be content to stay in human lands, and fey lands where human interaction is common. The more adventurous souls might wish to venture deeper in, and see the crystal sylph caves, or dance with the fauns under the Mushroom Towers of Jin Lake.

Thus, the gate site is pretty, but not unearthly...it's relatively centrally located, so that many areas of interest are nearby, it's human-operated so it has things a visitor would want and need, and it's safe for people to stay, learn and plan in. Not to mention, the area's Autarch is friendly to Sigil...a big plus.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 8, 2007)

"Hmmm, looks vaguely reminiscent of a bleckblub anemeny from the Carsus Sea...a bit larger though." Serraphina says with a reassuring wink to the others.

OOC- Any way to discern ballpark dimensions?


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 8, 2007)

OOC: Its pretty hard to tell how large it is without a nearby frame of reference. But your best guess is that its anywhere between a couple of hundred feet to a mile in diameter.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 14, 2007)

Melanoce&Sigil - Initial progress on the Kaydian resort goes smoothly. The basic construction takes only a matter of hours, but it will take a few weeks to get everything ready for guests.

On the ship - Citizen Arhaux, who arranged with Serraphina to join you just as you all left the IAO system says, "So are we going to watch were it goes and follow it or teleport over and investigate?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 20, 2007)

About Kaydia:
Melanoce agrees, setting the operation to proceed at full speed.

The Mission:
Melanoce's robots move about efficiently, setting up all manner of sofisticated recording apparatus. The mission will have to be carefully documented to be of the greatest possible use for building PR. The sensors focus on the anomaly, but leaves nothing else unexamined.

Back on Otaijan 5 Melanoce smiles. Every news channel in existance would pay dearly for these images and psychic impressions.


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 20, 2007)

_After the match..._ 


			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Lord Karnak's glimmerskin symbiont whispers into his mind, "We should have tumbled in and hit her with a Pouncing Strike or attempted a Swooping Dragon Strike milord. If it pleases you, I will not be so reticent in providing tactical advice." Though the words are deferential, there is a slightly prickly undertone to them.




_All that would be for naught as she would just as quickly lash out again with that chain of hers. It strikes harder than most of its ilk. I know when risks are worth it or not._ 

After wiping the sweat from his body, Karnak searches for Melaconce.

"You said we could do some good business together. How about as a show of faith, you search for a certain warrior for me? I have heard tales not long ago about an iron warrior who can lead entire armies to victory yet has the power to decimate one single-handedly. Find him and we'll talk business."

[sblock=OOC]Voidrazor, Nephtys,
I'm looking to add a follower to my warriors. I'll try to send a write-up of him soon.[/sblock]

_At the mission..._ 

"By the Nine Blades! That creature looked larger than the sand wurms of Arrakis. Could we get a reading on that?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 21, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> _After the match..._
> 
> _All that would be for naught as she would just as quickly lash out again with that chain of hers. It strikes harder than most of its ilk. I know when risks are worth it or not._



"If I may be frank my lord, we had no business simply charging a giantess wielding a chain in the first place."

OOC on the ship: Sensors still fail to pick up the creature. To narrow down or confirm the estimate of a couple hundred yards to a mile in diameter you'd have to get closer.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2007)

Sigil frowns at the abomination's wavering shape in the mirror.

"What IS it? Where did it come from?" Then she realizes that the Looking Glass could help with that.

She passes her hand over the mirror, causing the reflection to ripple as if it was a calm water surface just disturbed.

"What is the creature you are showing us?" she asks the mirror.  The woodcarved relief figures all around the edges of the mirror seemed to move, as if exchanging inaudible words. At first their words are the barest of whispers...but soon the mirror answers Sigil's question in a chorus of voices...

(using the Legend Lore ability of the mirror)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 22, 2007)

Serraphina will watch intently over Sigil's delicate shoulder with wrapped attention, as the woodland creatures become animated.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 25, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> After wiping the sweat from his body, Karnak searches for Melaconce.
> 
> "You said we could do some good business together. How about as a show of faith, you search for a certain warrior for me? I have heard tales not long ago about an iron warrior who can lead entire armies to victory yet has the power to decimate one single-handedly. Find him and we'll talk business."




"Faith must be mutual, Lord Karnak, but I will do what I can and expect a favour in return."

--

Melanoces robots crowd around Sigil's mirror, trying repeatedly to record it in every mode of perception.

--

ooc: I will be away until mid August and probably won't be able to use the internet on a regular basis. Please NPC Melanoce until then Voidrazor.
 You know her modus operandi pretty well. She'll support the mission but won't put herself personally at risk. She may spend some money on it but will expect to make money off that investment in the future.
Sorry.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 27, 2007)

The whispering amongst the now animate, carven figured seems to almost break into an arguement. After a few moments you can make out three distinct answers to sigil's question "It is a great transport ... It is a hive city ... It is a spreader of horror and filth."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2007)

Sigil's face settles into a stony mask at the words, particularly the last.

"I think we have a problem. What forces can we bring against this thing? My own defenses are limited to Kaydia, excepting my own abilities."


----------



## Avalon® (Jul 1, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> The whispering amongst the now animate, carven figured seems to almost break into an arguement. After a few moments you can make out three distinct answers to sigil's question "It is a great transport ... It is a hive city ... It is a spreader of horror and filth."




"This does not bode well. We need more information regarding what is within. If this breaks out into a conflict, I will not be able to stem the tide. My warriors here are worth seven to eight warriors each while Miss Delecorte and I would be worth around a score or more each."

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~**~*~

_earlier at the gala..._ 



> "Faith must be mutual, Lord Karnak, but I will do what I can and expect a favour in return."




"I will allow my warriors to accompany you in your search for this warrior after this current sortie of ours. Additionally, I will personally train three warriors to act as your bodyguards and escorts as soon as you send three willing candidates."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 2, 2007)

The troubled look on Serraphina's face is replaced with steely determination. "Well if its a transport, then someone must be piloting that space faring behemoth. And that rotund abomination must be carrying some form of evil toward a decidedly nefarious destination." With a sweeping gesture, indicating the galaxy behind them she continues. "We won't know for sure until we can get a look first hand." Turning to her aide with a slightly forced smile. "I think you would be of more help here Jenner." The worried look on the jann's face eases a bit at his bosses suggestion. "As you wish my lady."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2007)

"Getting to it will be easy enough. Now that the mirror's found it, we can simply step through."

She considers. "In fact, give me a moment to see if I can find a hollow place inside it...we can enter it directly."

Sigil starts concentrating on manuevering the mirror's eye to a point within the beast, in hopes of boarding.

"The gate will be two way though...so it would be wise to have men at arms ready here, in case something accidentally slips through."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 6, 2007)

Inside the living ship you see a 15' wide passageway dimly lit by sickly green bioluminescence. Vein-like protuberances run along the walls and ceiling, pulsing arythmically. the floor appears to be made of a spongy organic material. Proceeding up the passageway is a horde of tiny creatures that look somewhat like a cross between spiders and octopi.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 11, 2007)

OOC- how high is the passageway?


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 11, 2007)

15' high.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 13, 2007)

As Serraphina sees the writhing sea of tentacled drones she grows thicker and taller, her manicured nailes grow rigid and razor sharp, and her mouth becomes a muzzle of pearly-white curving death. She glances over toward Lord Karnak -I think its time to go turn on the robot- the sound of her sultry smooth voice slides through his mind, as she does her best to make a wry smile with her crinosed, yet hairless werebear face. Then regarding the pondlike surface of the mirror once more, -perhaps an ... artery without a wriggling procession would be a more fortuitous location to make our stalwart, if not clandestine, entrance?- crosses the mind of Sigil, in Serraphina's dulset tones. As a giant opalescent clawed paw is laid demurely on Sigil's shoulder.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2007)

Sigil starts at the contact, having lapsed into a horrified fascination as she regarded the creatures through the mirror.

"Yes...yes of course."

She guides the 'eye' down the passage, keeping it out of the way of passing monsters, trying to find a quiet annex or unoccupied corridor to make their entrance...and keep the resulting gateway better hidden.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 14, 2007)

As Sigil moves the magical sensor of the enchanted mirror to a spot well clear of the mishapen horde, Arhaux points to the mirror and says, "What's that? There was movement on the floor. If I had to guess, something half a foot long disappearing into whatever the floor is made of."

OOC: None of you see whatever it was she poited to.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 15, 2007)

The look of consternation slightly pentrates her leathery ursine brow. As Serraphina looks into the eyes of Arhaux, -Perhaps the floor is not as solid as it would seem? We can always fly in the larger passages.- Then looking at the half of the party without wings a moment. -Or I could create horizontal walls of force  for us to walk on.-


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 17, 2007)

Melanoce says, "My remote is capable of flight. Although it is not very maneuverable."

Arhaux nods, "The mecha I will be piloting can also fly. It does pretty well in microgravity but  at .2 G and above, the handling is ... limited."

OOC: Karnak's new helm provides flight.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2007)

"I can fly," Sigil says shortly. "But if the floor isn't solid, it may help to know what awaits down there..."

The perspective drops abruptly, lurching the stomachs of those watching as it slips down through the floor to get a better look at what might have slithered down there.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 20, 2007)

OOC: The area directly beneatht he 'floor' seems solid, although there is another passageway about 5' down and off-center from the area above. Examining the floor in more detail, Arhaux points out what may be a small recessed and camoflaged mouth or sphincter.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 21, 2007)

"Well now that we have all agreed that we wont be needing to eat for the forseeable future, shall we?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2007)

"Now if only we could extract the same promise from them."

Sigil grabs a long spiraled wand of crystal from her belt, and flecks of blue-green light begin to swirl up its length, within the substance of the wand itself.

"Are we going in? If so, we must hold the area around the mirror's gate. There won't be any other easy ways out."


----------



## Avalon® (Jul 21, 2007)

"I will have my warriors guard the gates then. They will be more than a match for what may try to enter the ship without our knowing. Also, Miss Delecourte, I have some equipment with me that will allow me to fly in that weightless environment. So do not worry about my safety."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 22, 2007)

Arhaux floats four feet into the air as distortion field coalesces around her. In a split moment the field resolves into an eleven foot tall, russet mecha, weilding a pair of faintly glowing polearms. "Who takes point? I'm willing to, but I gotta warn you this thing is crap for stealth."

[sblock=Arhaux's mecha pic]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 23, 2007)

Serraphina pulls her chain silently from her leg sheath. "I can take point as this was my idea."


----------



## Avalon® (Jul 24, 2007)

"I don't think you are the stealthy type, my dear. Allow me instead to take point. I'll try to leave you guys some opponents."

Taking hold of his twin daggers, Karnak waits for the others' decisions.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2007)

"I will remain with the main group," Sigil decides. "A surprise asset." With that she rises six inches from the floor...and vanishes from sight. Other senses still percieve her floating there though.

"Don't range ahead too far. Your skills are great, but we've no idea how many these things are, or what they can do."

Then she notes, "But I am ready."

(Invocations active: Beguilling Influence, Dark One's Luck (bonus to Fort), See the Unseen, Fell Flight, Retributive Invisibility (basically Greater Invis), and Dark Foresight (can't be surprised, insight bonuses). Dagger's bonus devoted to AC for AC 33, touch 24)


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 24, 2007)

OOC: Does anyone want to do or say anything else before transporting over? At this point I'm assuming that Karnak will step through first and take point. I'll probably update tomorrow if I don't hear anything.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 25, 2007)

Inclining her head toward Karnak ever so slightly she adds telepathically , -We are travelling with 2 giant robots...I don't think stealth will be that much of an option. But by all means, if you wish to take point it is my honor to stand aside.- and with a graceful bow steps to the left.


----------



## Avalon® (Jul 26, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Inclining her head toward Karnak ever so slightly she adds telepathically , -We are travelling with 2 giant robots...I don't think stealth will be that much of an option. But by all means, if you wish to take point it is my honor to stand aside.- and with a graceful bow steps to the left.




"That may be true but we can't rely on their bulk alone to defend us. We are going on a scouting trip to an unknown locale. Who knows. There may be things inside there that are worse than our two mecha here." He gestures to the two robots. "Fighting is only half the battle. We must also know what our opponents are. A warrior who is foolish enough to fight another without knowledge of the other's abilities would not have long to live."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2007)

"But the only way to gauge their power is to see what they can do," Sigil's voice asserts from thin air. "But we should definitely move cautiously until we have an idea of what we're up against. If we get cut off from the gate portal for more than 24 hours, we'll be on our own."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 27, 2007)

"If we can accomplish this mission without a single drop of blood being spilt, then so much the better. But it never hurts to be ready."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 27, 2007)

Stepping through the mirror, Lord Karnak immediately finds that visual scrying hadn't conveyed the dementing nature of the living craft. A terrible, alien and unplaceable stench sends alarms to a primal part of the warriors brain. And while his new helm compensates for the effect of micro-gravity, the effect is still slightly disorienting. Most oppressive however, is the psychic miasma that pervades the place. While it falls short of being an actual attack, the feeling is akin to having his brain immersed in raw sewage. There is a thrum of malignant life all around, like being in the womb and feeling the heartbeat of a monstrous mother.

Yet the passage is clear of apparent threats. Ahead the way veers slightly to the left. Behind, there is an intersection about 40' away, with the hall obscured by yellow vapor about 60' beyond that.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Serraphina, Half celestial minotaur werebear, fighter 1, hp 190, AC 50 (touch ac 35) SR25 PR40*

Serraphina will follow him through with a flap of her wings, so she will be airborn on the other side of the mirror.  
[sblock=OOC]always surrounded by clean fresh air, Power Resistance 40 for psionic effects[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 11, 2007)

"Perhaps this is a bit rash," Melanoce's speaks trough the mecha (which, along with her robotic crew, is still recording everything). "I know you are all very capable, but let's act in a proportionate manner. We're not running around on some treasure hunt killing trolls and goblins. This is war on a galactic scale, and this looks like an excellent place for a nuclear detonation. If I can't find a nice old fashioned little hydrogen bomb, or a uranium antique, there are still nano-viruses, biological weapons, or why not a few thousand tons of toxic industrial waste. I know just where to find that."


--------

"I will allow my warriors to accompany you in your search for this warrior after this current sortie of ours. Additionally, I will personally train three warriors to act as your bodyguards and escorts as soon as you send three willing candidates."[/QUOTE]

_Personal bodyguards,_ Melanoce smiles inwardly, _I'm not quite that naive._ but replies in a friendly tone. "I doubt I will need anyone to accompany me since I don't intend to go anywhere, I use less direct means when I search, but your offer of troops is welcome. A little violence can come a long way, used wisely."

She spends a while searching for suitable candidates, whose skills are a nice complement to Karnak's forces.

[sblock=skills]
Computer Use (Int):..............56 (24+9+0+2+20+0+3savant)
Diplomacy (Cha):..................80 (24+7+2+2+2+2+3+30+8reputation bonus) 
Gather Information (Cha):......17 (0+7+0+2+0+8reputation bonus)
Knowledge (Int):
Kn: (arcane lore):.................17 (6+9+0+2+0+0)
Kn: (civics):........................35 (24+9+0+2+0+0)
Kn: (current events):............21 (10+9+0+2+0+0)
Kn: (streetwise):.................35 (24+9+0+2+0+0)
Kn: (technology):.................31 (20+9+0+2+0+0)
Kn: (business):....................35 (24+9+0+2+0+0)
Profession (Tradecraft) (wis):.72 (24+2+0+3+10+30+0+3savant)
Research (Int):....................33 (24+9+0+0+0+0)
Sense Motive (Wis):.............48 (24+2+0+2+20+0)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2007)

Sigil activates her suite of abilities and follows the minotaur through the gate.


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 11, 2007)

Stopping just before stepping through the gate, Arhaux replies. "By all means, requisition a bomb. But firsthand investigation may turn up something of import."

She then joins the others on the alien ship. Faint echoes of something wet begin to rise from the fog on the far side of the intersection. But otherwise all is still amidst the Giger-esque environment.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 15, 2007)

"And heighten the sense of drama, of course... But there is much we should be able to determine simply by analyzing the information we already have." Melanoce's Mecha reaches into the wall, scooping a sample of tissue into a steel-glass container and performs a series of biochemical tests. Her cameras examine every inch of the riving ship as they pass trough its intestines. And at the other end Melanoce uses her considerable skills to analyse their surroundings, searching trough obscure databases to uncover anything that could be useful.


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 24, 2007)

Scanning down the passage, Melanoce discovers three creatures in the yellow mist. Two of them look like this:







And the other looks like this:






Consulting Eschaton archives yeilds a great deal of information, but a significant portion of it is contradictory. Apparently beings along these lines have been seen on hundreds of occassions but with varying capabilities. There is a high likelihood that that the floating tentacled creatures are generating a cloud of acid. The scorpion-like creature may spit acid, poison or have sonic capabilities. Both types of creatures most likely have numerous other abilities.

Further scrying reveals a variety of other strangely formed entities as Melanoce works her way from the guts towards the front of the craft.
[sblock=Scryed Critters]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















[/sblock]In a slowly compressing and expanding chamber half filled with green fluid, with eight passages leading from it, the magical sensor freezes in place. A number of creatures swim in and out of the room/organ, mostly the black tentacled things with all the eyes. But the cause of sensor freezing in place is not clear.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 27, 2007)

"Lovely." Melanoce records the images and relies the essential information to her distant companions. "Fortunately this is not the first time they have entered into our space. The threat may not be as great as we thought if this kind has been dealth with before without making too much of a lasting impression."
"Interesting." Melanoce muses when the sensor freezes. "Is it possible that they have taken control of the sensor? Could they even be using it to look back at us? What do you think, Sigil?"

ooc: Pretty pictures


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2007)

The feykin's delicate features curve into a frown.

"I'm not sure. It's more likely there's some kind of magic protection against intrusion though. I've never heard of a way to look back through the mirror's gate...though there ARE spells I know of that can detect it's presence and get some information about the caster from the sympathetic link."

She covers her mouth, then says in a slightly muffled voice, "Do the records suggest any weaknesses or vulnerabilities?"


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 27, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (a little confused...did we not go in? If not, that's fine with me...better and safer to 'explore' with the mirror, I think...)




ooc: Melanoce didn't, she just sent her robot/mecha. Maybe that's why Voidrazor has put her in charge of the mirror (remote-using it trough a robot since she's physically at home out of harms reach)?


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 28, 2007)

OOC: My impression was that Melanoce's robot stayed on Karnak's ship, while the other PC's and Arhaux went through to the Outer Dark ship.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2007)

(ooc - that's what I thought...shucks, okay...revising)


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 28, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> OOC: My impression was that Melanoce's robot stayed on Karnak's ship, while the other PC's and Arhaux went through to the Outer Dark ship.




ooc: That's right the mecha and her warrior bots stay behind guarding the mirror and ship.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Luckily those acid clouds shouldn't effect me, but I'm not sure about yourselves. They look more like parasites than sentient beings though..." The look of deep thought on a minotaur's face is almost comically out of place. "Now I know I'm just a negotiator here, but I don't think we will be establishing a productive dialog with these mindless abominations."


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 29, 2007)

There are reports of these entities displaying behavior that would point to sentience. But whether the individual beings are conscious or part of a hive mind is unknown. No particular weaknesses have been discovered, other than some specialized artifacts known effective against all Outer Dark creatures. About 20% of those who have encounted either entity have reported regenerative capabilities. But there is no concensus about what energies would circumvent such healing.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 31, 2007)

"We could use some more biological samples." Melanoce speaks trough her robots into the other's comlink. "I have a couple already, but only from a rather limited area of the corridor's lining. When we have a sufficient amount we should be able to perform the studies we need."


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 11, 2007)

*Bump* So what is everyone on the living ship doing?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 11, 2007)

OOC- Can we get a head count on the creepy crawlies, distance, sizes etc.?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 11, 2007)

(arr...and how far are we from the gate in case things turn pear-shaped? )


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 11, 2007)

There are two approximately human-sized floating horrors and one large scorpion-esque creature. They are about 160 feet away , but not currently visible due to a yellow fog that starts 100 feet away. The mirror's sensor is frozen somewhere between half and 3/4ths of a mile away.


----------



## Avalon® (Sep 16, 2007)

"You guys pick your targets but the scorpion's mine."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2007)

Sigil scowls. "We might want to get closer to the gate before we start trouble. We've gone a lot farther afield than I intended to."


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 16, 2007)

OOC: Actually you haven't moved since stepping through. But presumably have been waiting around while Melanoce scouted with the mirror.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 17, 2007)

(OOC - Oh! Blimey. Do we have communications? Can we ask Mel to move it back? )


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 17, 2007)

Arhaux holds up an armored hand for quiet. A few moments later she speaks over the Psiweb, _This could be a trap! I hear something approaching from the other direction. I can't be certain, but I'd give it an ETA of one to two minutes._

OOC: Communications are up, but the mirror's sensor is frozen. See the bottom of post 230


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2007)

"Melanoce," Sigil calls, "can you move the portal to us? We just heard something big is coming towards us. Don't try to -move- the portal. Instead, just reform it directly where we are."

She draws her dagger in her left hand, and readies her fluted crystal wand in the other...getting ready for trouble.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 18, 2007)

"I'll give it a try."
Melanoce deactivates the mirror and activates it again, placing the sensor at the spot where it first appeared, then moving it to the party's location.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 18, 2007)

Melanoce attempts to deactivate the mirror witout success. Worse yet, four of the tentacle and eyeball covered horrors seem to have noticed the sensor. Also, their movements suggest that there may be an invisible creature in the vicinity that they are deferring to.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 18, 2007)

"We may have a problem here, Sigil." Melanoce reports back. "The sensor has been noticed, and your intrusion will soon be known if it isn't already. I suggest you collect those samples and get back here, by teleportation if necessary. It's time to kill this thing and I'd rather not do it with you still inside."

ooc: Do we have any bombs (A or H or better) onboard? Chemical weapons? Nanites, super-germs, anything else that would do massive damage to the ship/organism if dumped inside it trough the mirror?
How fast could Melanoce get her fins on some of those things, with or without use of the mirror?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2007)

"We're out of range of teleportation, and it would be dangerous to teleport to the gate location," Sigil replies. "We haven't seen it ourselves. Tell us which direction to go to get there...we'll have to get any samples we can as we go."


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 19, 2007)

"I speculate that all of you could endure the unpleasantnesses of cold space long enough for the ship to arrive and pick you up. Even that may become a preferable option to staying if matters get too serious in there... Just something for you to consider."
"Now, let me see. Hmm, yes, I have a simple computer generated model of what we've seen of the craft so far. Finding the gate shouldn't be too difficult."
She transmits the map to the adventurers.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 19, 2007)

The ship is equipped with a transporter that  has adequate range but cannot get a 'lock' to transmit or pick up anything within of the living vessel. Karnak's ship's armaments include anti-matter bombs, about 5 times as powerful as a single H bomb but 'clean', and a force beam array. The bombs dentonated within a few miles out should, at least in theory, do quite a bit of damage, but targeting may be a problem. Melanoce may be able to get a hold of more powerful weaponry and have teleported out to her within fifteen minutes, but would require negotiation wit bureaucrats.

The party is only about a quarter mile from the exterior of the living vessel, but a route hasn't been scouted for that. And you don't know if there's anything like an airlock available. Melanoce's route to where the mirror's sensor is located seems straightforward, but there were several groups of entities in the way when the path was scryed.


----------



## Avalon® (Sep 20, 2007)

ooc: If I remember correctly, I think I have a helmet that allows me to function in zero g and airless environs. Am I correct Voidrazor?


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, everyone is equipped to survive in space for at least an hour, and indefinitely without air. There may be some issues with radiation and/or cold but nothing that's likely to be lethal.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2007)

Sigil scowls at the news. No good options, merely acceptable. And if she couldn't close the portal...

"Lets try to get to the portal," she suggests. "If Melanoce can't close it or move it, maybe we can at least secure its location and stop anything from getting through until we figure out what's going on."


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 21, 2007)

ooc:
Could she not simply drop the bombs trough the Mirror, close the portal and remote trigger them? Or does she believe she can not close the portal once its been opened? In that case how can the party be evacuated trough the portal, if anything on the other side can follow then trough and any explosion in the creaturecraft would blow up the ship as well trough the mirror?
If the anti-matter bombs are too big to fit trough the mirror (and she can't reduce them in size magically) does she know of any potent weapons that would?
Can she drop normal grenades trough the mirror's portal to aid the group once they get to the chamber?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2007)

(It's always been my understanding, though I'm not sure if there's an actual rule to support it, that creatures can pass through, but not phenomena. That is, you can open the portal into vacuum and not get sucked into the mirror as all the air rushes out...or underwater and not flood yourself. That suggests that using the portal to toss explosives in might be safe for -you-...probably not for us.  And you'd want to be careful that nothing on the other side threw the explosives -back- before they blew up. )


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 22, 2007)

Serraphina smiles to herself as the heated discussion continues for a few moments then intones telepathically. "While external bombardment sounds good once we are clear, our immediate goal should be to get moving and gather the intel we need. I would humbly suggest an eggress in the direction of the frozen portal and gather our samples along the way. And perhaps we can discover the source of the jamming once we get there as well?" She turns back to the hallway so as to be aware of any approaching threats.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 23, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (It's always been my understanding, though I'm not sure if there's an actual rule to support it, that creatures can pass through, but not phenomena. That is, you can open the portal into vacuum and not get sucked into the mirror as all the air rushes out...or underwater and not flood yourself. That suggests that using the portal to toss explosives in might be safe for -you-...probably not for us.  And you'd want to be careful that nothing on the other side threw the explosives -back- before they blew up. )



I'll confirm this interpretation. Having effects go through the gate would create all sorts of headaches. 

That said, an antimatter bomb could, in theory, be pushed through, assuming the gate can be activated while frozen. Without actually trying to open the gate, its difficult to determine whether it will open.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

Sigil nods. "We should go that way then. Work our way that way, towards the portal."

She clears her throat and adds, "It will mean some fights. I suggest our warriors take the lead."


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 28, 2007)

Those on the living ship head away from the yellow fog but unfortunately toward the sounds of movement Arhaux heard. Within about a minute you come upon an unexpected sight in such a harrowing environment. Amidst an area of the passageway that is slightly discolored from the rest stands what appears to be a nude girl in her early teens. Her eyes are strangely luminous, but otherwise she looks normal. 







[sblock=Serraphina and Karnak]A telepathic connection, that feels alien even by Eschaton standards but exudes an impression of innocence, says, _Welcome! Welcome and know that you are cherished amongst the Children of the True Way._[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 29, 2007)

With a cocked eyebrow, Serraphina's flash with a white glow a moment and a look of concentration crosses her rugged ursine features. -Now what is she really?-
[sblock=OOC]use detect evil spellike ability, focusing it toward the entity[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2007)

Sigil stops where she is, glaring distrustfully at this new apparition. Its apparent silence at encountering them doesn't help any.

"Who are you?" she asks curtly. "What are your intentions? Speak!"


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 29, 2007)

The girl looks uncomprehendingly at Sigil.[sblock=Serraphina and Karnak]The mind speech continues, _Your/our sister speaks, but not in the Tongue. Her mind is cut off from the Communion. What does she say? How can we help her?_[/sblock][sblock=Serraphina]The first round of the ability does find evil within the cone of effect.[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Sep 30, 2007)

_You speak of things that we do not know. What is this True Way?_


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 4, 2007)

The girl's gaze slides over to Karnak as her expression changes to one of sympathy, perhaps even pity. At the same time, Serraphina suddenly staggers, as if from an unseen blow to the forehead.[sblock=Karnak]_Union with God is the True Way. The path is arduous, but the deep Tongue will guide you._ The telepathic link becomes more intense. Karnak can feel something unfolding within him, but it is too large and overwhelming to sort out yet. The one part that is definite is a deep recurring thumping coming from the ship. Its akin to a heartbeat, specifically like one's mother's heartbeat while in the womb.[/sblock][sblock=Serraphina]The 2nd round of Detect Evil reveals 2 evil auras. At least one is completely overwhelming. Serraphina is stunned for a round.[/sblock]

OOC: Nephtys, sorry I haven't had anything for you in a while. I'll post soon.


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 4, 2007)

"I'm sure I don't have to tell you all to be extremely skeptical about anything she has to say, but please transmit it to me over the psi web so I can analyze it in detail." 

_Our advesaries have a face at last, something the public can comprehend and identify with... An essential character for the film of the century, and all with such low costs of production._ Melanoce muses to herself.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2007)

"She hasn't said a word!" Sigil replies, angry and afraid.

When Serraphina staggers she raises her wand and points it at the 'woman.'

"Whatever you're doing, that's enough. My companions and I are leaving now. Don't try to interfere."


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 4, 2007)

"Well, we could use a few tissue-samples..."


----------



## Avalon® (Oct 6, 2007)

Paying no heed to the events happening around him, Karnak continues to mentally converse with the being as he is enthralled by a feeling just beyond the corners of his psyche.

_"Tell me more. I want to know what this is."_


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 8, 2007)

[sblock=Nephtys]Reviewing her Psi-web queue, Melanoce finds that there is a significant amount of private interest in tissue samples. Also, over three hundred Autarchs have indicated interest in helping in efforts against the Lord of the Outer Dark. Amongst all this two calls stand out, one from the office of the Inquisition, the other with no identifying information whatsoever but near the top of the queue regardless.

A creature you haven't seen before arrives in the pulsating scryed room. 






It is escorted to the sensor, whereupon it begins moving in a fashion reminiscent of a dog sniffing the air.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 11, 2007)

"It seems they are trying to read the sensor, possibly tracking it back to its origin, possibly attempting to read me. I can not allow that to happen, it would be impossible to defend the ship if they begun to teleport onboard. So I may have to take preemptive measures if they seem to be able to threaten the ship. Things could get a little rocky on your side."

Melanoce prepares to launch a couple of small warheads into the alien shipcreature trough the mirror (half a kiloton or so, or smaller if she thinks the blast would risk killing her allies, but large enough to definately be able to kill anything in the chamber and within a couple hundred meters).


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 12, 2007)

[sblock=Karnak]Karnak feels his own heartbeat sync up with the pulse from the ship. As that occurs, he drifts into a reverie. In New York City, circa 2012 a vampiric being known as Simon Magus makes a deal with the Lords of the Outer Dark. He agrees to let them enter his world in return for them bringing about a new era of magic. When Nyaguglloth, harbinger of the Lords, steps through the gate, an upstart vampire, Quillian Bliss, appears suddenly and attacks. Bliss manages to close the gate. But despite the interruption Nyaguglloth sets about fulfilling its part of the bargain. Even as Bliss marshals allies against the unfolding change, Simon Magus uses the newfound eldritch energies to contact numerous star faring races. These lines of communication, over time, become the foundation of the Eschaton.

The reverie ends just as one of Karnak's valkyries contacts him over the, much less immediate, telepathic union of the Psi-web. _Should we allow Citizen Melanoce to place bombs on the enemy ship, my lord?_

Your valkyrie's question does not disrupt the contact with the girl(/ship?). As it continues to unfold there is a moment when it takes on a strange (stranger anyway) character. Its hard to correllate with any other experience K. has had before. But the closest comparison would be a felling of pressure on his mind. The moment passes quickly though, and does not _feel_ threatening.[/sblock]

Nephtys - One of the bombs could be configured to destroy only a small radius. But it will take close to a minute, several minutes for someone without M.'s skills. The ship's crew seems to be waiting for confirmation before getting one of the devices.

Vertexx69 - Serraphina is no longer stunned.


----------



## Avalon® (Oct 16, 2007)

Breaking telepathic contact with the being, Karnak sends an urgent message to Melanconce via the Psi-web.

_"DON'T YOU DARE PLANT BOMBS ON THIS SHIP!!! Things seems to be more than they appear."_

Turning his attention back to the being, he resumes contact.
_"Show me more."_


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 16, 2007)

A gutteral snarl of anguish escapes Serraphina's distended werebear lips as she regains her bearing. "Oooh" "That may not have been the smartest course of action." Raising a large claw to her brow glancing at the others. "This place is brimming with evil intent. We cannot let this force of destruction stay here."


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 16, 2007)

Melanoce sends her telepathic reply to Karnak and the group.
"Well, Eschaton is full of places brimming with evil intent, so that should make no difference in itself. It's their evil capabilities I'm worried about. Could this ship really be the end of the universe as we know it? If so then why shouldn't we destroy it?"
Consider, Karnak, that they may be aware of our own capabilities and are stalling for time until they are able to strike first."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2007)

"At least give us time to get clear!" Sigil says to Melanoce.

She then says to the woman-thing. "Last chance. Release Karnak or we'll have to consider it a hostile act and respond in kind!"


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 22, 2007)

[sblock=Karnak]The psychic contact with the girl/ship doesn't drop when dismissed, but you have no problem contacting Melanoce. She/it replies, _All wisdom will be shared. But your/our silenced sister seems ready to break the Covenant of Peace. Can you assure her that we wish only amity?_[/sblock][sblock=Serraphina]The girl continues to speak to you telepathicaly, _Sister, there is a grave disquiet in you! We will render aid._

Serraphina feels a push against her psyche, but is easily able to fend it off despite the middling efforts she is able to muster in the wake of the revelation of overwhelming evil.[/sblock]The girl takes a step back, her arms down and slightly behind her at a 45 degree angle from her body, palms showing. But its unclear whether she comprehends Sigil's words or is reacting to her tone of voice and/or gestures.


----------



## Avalon® (Oct 24, 2007)

_"Well consider that they may not be the enemy here, Melanconce. They have shown me the origins of Eschaton. We can learn much from them. She tells me that she means us no harm."_


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 24, 2007)

Serraphina regains her composer on the surface, but is enraged just beneath it, and slightly shakes her shaggy head as her eyes take on a more reddish tint. "Then why does this uvula of a ships appendage attack the edges of my mind? It sounds as if you are being coersed with honey coated words until reinforcements get here. Come awake!" Then the angel-winged  minotaur concentrates for a moment, bisbelieving the shape and indeed very existence of the naked alien child.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 25, 2007)

[sblock=Serraphina]Beneath the illusion S. sees the creature pictured below






[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 25, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> _"Well consider that they may not be the enemy here, Melanconce. They have shown me the origins of Eschaton. We can learn much from them. She tells me that she means us no harm."_




"Perhaps you should examine your reasons for trusting this being. Such pacifistic sentiment seems unusual for a warrior of your stature."

-
Melanoce prepares to procure some wmd's for herself, if possible within a reasonable time-frame.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 26, 2007)

Serraphina's eyes flash brightly. "Unclean parasite your time is nigh! Your charade is now over." Charging to within 20ft and letting her chain rake out across the beasts true form. Charge 45 for Charge dmg 39 and 6 to her as the unstable energy crackles over its surface and back up Serraphina's arm.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2007)

Even Sigil is taken by surprise, and rather than join in blasting, she looks at Karnak and moves closer to him...ready to use her dispelling touch should he show any sign of aggression towards Serraphina...or herself for that matter.

(Holding action basically. Will use Devour Magic if Karnak makes any hostile moves towards anyone but Freak Girl.   +14 melee touch, caster level of 20)


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 27, 2007)

*Combat!*

As Serraphina swings her great spiked chain at the girl, a mass of transparent ooze-like material peels up from the floor of the passage and intercepts the blow.

OOC: I'm going to hold off on resolution until I hear from Avalon, although I'll probably move forward if I don't hear anything by late Monday/Tuesday.

initiative 
Karnak 35
Ooze creature 25 (from previously held action)
Serraphina 25
Sigil 22 (holding)
girl 13
Arhaux 12


----------



## Avalon® (Oct 28, 2007)

Could we perhaps get a battle grid up?


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's the battle map, let me know if there are any problems opening/viewing it.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 29, 2007)

OOC - hehe wow, now that I've read most of the books this character is soooo not ready for epic combat  and please don't tell me that's really a terratomorph (single nastiest creature in the first 2 MMs)


----------



## Avalon® (Oct 29, 2007)

OOC-Void I'll post something by Wednesday. I'm a bit busy right now and that's probably the earliest freetime that I can get.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 29, 2007)

Serraphina hits the ooze creature interposing itself between herself and the girl. But the spikes seem to have only a minor effect on its liquid form. Worse yet, the chain begins to quickly dissolve upon impact. The hybrid lycanthrope manages to flick her weapon back before it becomes completely useless, but it is badly melted.

initiative

Karnak (holding/readied)
Sigil 22 (holding)
girl 13
Arhaux 12
Ooze creature 25 (from previously held action)
Serraphina 25

OOC: Serraphina's a pretty tough customer, but yeah the party isn't ready for epic encounters. I'm starting with encounter level 18 stuff, which I hope will be challenging but not insurmountable. And no, its not a terratomorph, although its about as nasty as one  .


----------



## Avalon® (Nov 2, 2007)

"I warned you! But it seems you did not listen."

In a burst of speed, Karnak grabs Sigil by her cloak and hurls her to his left. He then tumbles around Arhaux while drawing his daggers and then begins to rain blow after blow on the hard metal skin of his mecha.

[sblock=OOC]Karnak initiates the mighty throw maneuver on Sigil and throws her to F12. Touch Attack=36,Dexterity Check to beat=24

He then moves to D17 tumbling at his full speed to avoid AoO's from Arhaux. Tumble Check=50

Afterwards he uses 3 charges from his horned helm to initiate Avalanche of Blades against Arhaux. Btw, I need to know his AC if I am able to pull this off correctly.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 2, 2007)

Melanoce listens in via the com link and turns to the crew on the bridge. "Lord Karnak has been dominated by a hostile entity on the enemy vessel. Until he regains his autonomy he is no longer in command of this ship. 
Prepare the bombs."
ooc: Diplomacy +80


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 3, 2007)

Noticing the commotion behind her, Serraphina thinks a growl back,  "That simply won't do!" moving away from the acidic ooze thing and turning her back to the wall, blinks her eyes at Karnak, dispelling the evil to leave his mind.[sblock=OOC]Use spell-like ability "Dispel Evil" on Karnak[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 4, 2007)

As Lord Karnak turns on Sigil, she engulfs him in eldritch energies, but without apparent effect. Undaunted, the warrior grabs the faerie princess and, using her own weight against her, tosses her to the other side of the passageway. In a blur of motion, Karnak then spins, landing three quick blows before Arhaux's mecha jets out of the way. Each of the hits penetrate her armor, the most powerful of the blows causing a small electric flash of light. 

The girl looks surprised by Karnak's actions, but apperently just stands there.

Arhaux aims a series of swipes at Karnak with the flat of her naginata but fails to connect.

The ooze slides forward, carrying the girl. A dripping psuedopod forms from the creature, swiping at, but missing Serraphina.

Serraphina, ignores the attack for now to bathe Karnak in a beam of cleansing celestial light from her eyes. But it is unclear at this point if it has any effect.

------

Meanwhile, back on Karnak's ship, one of the valkyries nods in acknowledgement of Melanoce's command. "We will comply Citizen Melanoce. Better to destroy the enemy ship than to risk further corruption of our liege."

[sblock=Melanoce]though it may be moot now, you do receive several replies to your request for a bomb. Without extensive bargaining you can have one immediately delivered for 13,500gp. Although you get the impression that by jumping through certain hoops you could get one for free.[/sblock]
[sblock=Sigil]Though Sigil is knocked prone by the throw, she doesn't have to expend a move action to get up if she flies.[/sblock]
[sblock=Karnak]The telepathic connection drops when Serraphina uses her dispel. Karnak feels a terrible sense of loss, the connectedness of the link was both intimate and euphoric. 

One of your troll followers contacts you over the Psiweb, "My lord, I'm in weapon bay. Melanoce sent some message. Right after, Groga and Throg (fellow troll crew) opening bomb safe. What me and Moruk do?[/sblock]

initiative

Sigil 22 
Karnak 22
girl 13
Arhaux 12
Ooze creature 25 
Serraphina 25

map updated


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 4, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> -----
> Meanwhile, back on Karnak's ship, one of the valkyries nods in acknowledgement of Melanoce's command. "We will comply Citizen Melanoce. Better to destroy the enemy ship than to risk further corruption of our liege."
> 
> [sblock=Melanoce]though it may be moot now, you do receive several replies to your request for a bomb. Without extensive bargaining you can have one immediately delivered for 13,500gp. Although you get the impression that by jumping through certain hoops you could get one for free.[/sblock]




"Know that they will only be used if it proves necessary. But with the survival of Eschaton on the line no price is too high to pay for victory."
Melanoce begins modifications on a couple of bombs to reduce their blast radius enough that an explosion by the mirror's sensor wouldn't kill the party on the enemy ship. She keeps the unmodified bombs on stand-by, ready to be launched at a moments notice.

[sblock]
Would the bombs on board the ship be sufficient to destroy the pseudonatural shipcreature completely (not just blow it apart but completely vaporise it so that no parts are left to possibly spread its contamination? If so Melanoce doesn't bother to get any more from the outside. If not she begins to jump trough hoops. (what would that entail, exactly?)
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Serraphina, Half celestial minotaur werebear, fighter 1, hp 190, AC 50 (touch ac 35) SR25 PR40*

Serraphina snaps her fingers and her crackling chain vanishes (free action), then without giving her back to Karnak looks at the adnvancing mound of sizzling ooze with the many-limbed mouth inside as she raises an accusatory finger at them, focusing her own considerable mental energies. "BEGONE!" rips into the minds of her enemies, reverberating as only a true mental command can.[sblock=OOC]using spell-like ability "holy word" to send them back to their home plane. And the ooze took 1 con drain as well from the chain strike.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 4, 2007)

With a grunt, Sigil lands in a rather undignified way on the soft, organic floor of the tunnel. Scowling, she rises back up from that position and hovers several feet off the ground.

"Wake up, fool! Throw off whatever control this creature has put on you and help us! WE are your allies, not her!"

She then winks out of sight in a little spray of sparkles.

(Using flight to rise from prone. Using Defending Dagger to add 4 to AC...AC is now 33, 24 touch. Activating Retributive Invisibility, which is basically Greater Invis that does damage if it's dispelled. )


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 5, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Know that they will only be used if it proves necessary. But with the survival of Eschaton on the line no price is too high to pay for victory."
> Melanoce begins modifications on a couple of bombs to reduce their blast radius enough that an explosion by the mirror's sensor wouldn't kill the party on the enemy ship. She keeps the unmodified bombs on stand-by, ready to be launched at a moments notice.
> 
> [sblock]
> ...



Before the bombs have arrived on the bridge, the valkyrie interrupts Melanoce's Psiweb negotiations, "There seems to be a disruption in the weapons bay. Some of the crew aren't complying with your command. I'll go sort it out." She turns toward the door.

[sblock]If all the bombs were delivered to the same area of the enemy ship, then it would most likely be destroyed but not vaporised. If you were able to spread them out within the ship the chances would be much better. Questioning a few of the weapons merchants, Melanoce discovers that the hoops are somewhat unexpected but uniform amongst all three. Essentially the bombs can be had for free if you discover the living ship's destination before destroying it[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 6, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Before the bombs have arrived on the bridge, the valkyrie interrupts Melanoce's Psiweb negotiations, "There seems to be a disruption in the weapons bay. Some of the crew aren't complying with your command. I'll go sort it out." She turns toward the door.
> 
> [sblock]If all the bombs were delivered to the same area of the enemy ship, then it would most likely be destroyed but not vaporised. If you were able to spread them out within the ship the chances would be much better. Questioning a few of the weapons merchants, Melanoce discovers that the hoops are somewhat unexpected but uniform amongst all three. Essentially the bombs can be had for free if you discover the living ship's destination before destroying it[/sblock]




"You go with her," Melanoce orders her Mecha, "and handle any complications."

_...And I would need to extract that information directly from the ship itself,_ Melanoce muses to herself, _since if it was merely a question of casting a few divinations they could just as well do it themselves. No, getting that information would take time, if it could be accomplished in the first place. Well, maybe something could be learned by simply tracing its trajectory. Hopefully that would satisfy the curious._

Melanoce makes some readings and computations and attempts to plot the likely course of the enemy vessel, based on its current trajectory, the local starlanes or magical leylines, gravitational speedbumps and what have you. (knowing that the alien ship is unlikely to operate in a conventional manner, but still assuming it must abide my the laws of physics on this plane)


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 9, 2007)

(OOC: Sorry for the delay)

Sigil disappears in a sparkle of faerie dust.

A series of three cacophonous sonic explosions erupt around Serraphina dealing 52 damage.

Arhaux steps back and to her right as a compartment on her mecha opens, revealing a weapon muzzle. It fires a stream of intensely bright energy at the ooze creature, to no apparent effect. Over the Psiweb she curses _Fuc|(ing hells! At least tell me you've come to your senses Karnak_

The ooze creature slams at serraphina with a massive pseudopod and tries to grab her with long slender tentacle. Both miss.

A brilliant aura coruscates around Serraphina as she attempts to dismiss her opponents with a potent word of power. But it seems to have no effect.

initiative

Karnak (delay)
Sigil 22 
girl 13
Arhaux 12
Ooze creature 25 
Serraphina 25


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Serraphina, Half celestial minotaur werebear, fighter 1, hp 138, AC 50 (touch ac 35) SR25 PR40*

Serraphina shudders from the sonic assault on her senses gaining a moment of clarity.[sblock=OOC]is the "Neh-Thalggu" floating above the ooze, encased in it, or wading through it?  and now I'm thinking we are totally not ready for any type of normal adventuring without a healer or a high lvl caster of any kind. For some reason I thought sigil was a druid, what with the whole enchanted forest thing. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2007)

Sigil grimaces invisibly and flies up towards the ceiling to avoid attacks on her fellows. She wasn't exactly a coward, but also lacked the durability that most of them had...and she'd need a moment to do what she planned to do.

Once out of the way, she concentrates on her home; on the power of her link to the world spirit. That power could be a conduit between her and her world that would stretch any distance, to any plane.

A strange breeze wafts through the terrible living corridor of the battle, fresh and full of the scents of grass and pine and living things. Warm like midsummer. In the distance, a silvery neighing can be heard, as if answering an unheard call.

(Nope, not a druid...a fey-heritage warlock. Sorry! With appropriate items I can still do some healing though. In fact, I HAVE a Staff of Healing. But I think we need to deal with Karnak first. I promise I'll staff you up the moment I'm done using my SLA of Summon Nature's Ally V to summon some unicorns. Their innate Magic Circles vs Evil should shield Karnak from domination...if that's what's really happened to him. )


----------



## Avalon® (Nov 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC Voidrazor only]Void, I'm not sure of what's currently happening to Karnak. Could you explain ooc what happened to him in the previous sblock meant for him?[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 13, 2007)

Melanoce finds that the living ship's destination is difficult to project. It's not headed directly towards any known stars and its current course is about 20 degrees off the eliptic of this solar systems immense asteroid field. Worse, the ship clearly does break some of the normal rules of physics. It climbed out of the event horizon of the system's black hole, and sensors can't get a reading on it. If the ship is planning to land somewhere in the asteroid field without backtracking, you narrow things down to 1/3 of the field. But that still leaves millions of asteroids.

Melanoce guides the robot out of the bridge. But it will take another round for it and the valkyrie to make it to the weapons bay.


[sblock=Avalon]Sorry for the lack of clarity. Serraphina's Dispel Magic broke the telepathic link to the girl/ship. K. isn't under any sort of compulsion now nor was he before. But given the intensity of the previous telepathic connection, its not unreasonable to try to stop the party from hurting the girl. Its up to you.

One of your troll followers contacted you to say that two of the other trolls in the weapons bay are trying to remove the antimatter bombs from the stores. This happened immediately after Melanoce sent a message to everyone on your ship. The one who called, as well as another troll in the weapons bay, Moruk, did not open the message. So there are 4 trolls total in the bay, two trying to take the bombs to the bridge and two requesting your confirmation on trying to stop them.[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Nov 17, 2007)

Feeling the loss of the connection with the girl, Karnak feels a surge of anger but he quickly comes to his senses. Taking a moment to take note of the situation, he quickly decides on the best course of action.

"Serraphina, Sigil, Arhaux, everybody, ENOUGH! It may seem odd to hear me say this, but STOP THIS CONFLICT!""

A moment later, he sends a telepathic message to Melanconce and his followers on the ship. _"I am fine now. Stop what you are doing or thinking about doing. Cease all hostilities."_

He then tries to re-establish the telepathic connection with the girl. _"I am sorry for my companions' actions. Stop fighting and I will ensure that they will do the same."_

Diplomacy to make the girl agree=32


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 17, 2007)

"I am sorry Karnak, but I do not believe that you are fine." Melanoce replies, "And I just can't afford to take any chances."

Turning to the the crew, "Your leader continues to act erratically. There is no reason to believe he's not still under the influence of our alien enemy, and even if he is not that doesn't change the fact that the future of Eschaton may depend on your decision. Your actions here today may save or doom everything you hold dear. You must trust me on this."

Diplomacy: d20+90


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 22, 2007)

In response to Sigil's call, a pair of unicorns materialize amidst the wash of sweet Kaydian air, a temporary respite from the bizarre stench of the ship. The girl, standing on the ooze, but behind where the creature has reared up to protect her, seems preterbed by the new arrivals but takes no apparent action.

Melanoce's robot enteres the weapons bay, finding four trolls at a stand off. Two of them seem to be trying to get at the antimatter bombs while the other two seem intent on stopping them. With a quick check, M. notices that the two attempting to block the removal of weapons, haven't opened the message she sent moments ago.
[sblock=Vertexx69]Even seeing through the illusion the 'girl' is standing on the ooze. 

I wouldn't worry too much about the party make-up. I'd have to make the encounters more difficult if you had a full caster or two.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2007)

"What madness is this?!" one of the unicorns bellows in Common with a silvery-voiced neigh. "What is this place?!"

Sigil's voice rings out from above the unicorns.

"Take this woman's measure, my friends! Tell us if she is fair or foul within!"

The two snort and paw the 'ground.'

"As you say, queen...but I like this not! There is a foul stench in the air, and strange magics afoot!"

A pair of azure-tinted ivory horns point at the girl and glow with strong white light as the unicorns focus their perceptions on her and attempt to sense the taint of evil.

Sigil says to Karnak, though still invisible, "Stay close to the unicorns. Their purity will purge any unnatural influence, and learn the truth of her intentions."

(having them Detect Evil)


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 22, 2007)

"Evil abides here my queen, in moments we shall know its numbers and source." The unicorns shift in place with unease, eyes rolling wildly at the unnatural surroundings.


initiative

Ooze Creature (ready/delay)
Serraphina 25
Sigil 22 
Karnak (delay)
Girl 13
Arhaux 12


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 23, 2007)

Melanoce, far away in her comfortable office on Otaijan 5, sighs. She had hoped it would not have to come to this, but it had to be done and at least the trolls would not take any permanent injuries.
"Stand aside," she commands the trolls guarding the bombs. "You sense of duty is a mark of honour, but here that sense is displaced. Blind obedience to a commander who is no longer in command of himself is only disloyal to his true intentions.
 We are facing an enemy with unknown but awesome capabilities, a community of beings from beyong our reality, irredemably evil and intent on our destruction. Your greater duty, to yourself, your loved ones, all of Eschaton, and even your Lord Karnak himself, demands that you cooperate with me and allow me to defeat our common foe. Your leader will thank you for it once he regains his senses."  

Diplomacy d20+90, against two trolls.


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 28, 2007)

The two trolls that had been obstructing the removal of the bombs, look at each other with thick, warty brows furrowed. A few moments later they shrug and open the storage vault doors. "We take to bridge?"


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 28, 2007)

The Mecha nods its head. "You're doing the right thing."

ooc: If the ship us within range of the enemy they'll take a couple of bombs to the torpedo-rooms as well where they can be launched conventionally.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 3, 2007)

OOC: just an update to clarify initiative order. Although I now have Karnak and the ooze creature at the bottom of the order, they have both taken ready and/or delay actions and may interrupt as normal.

initiative

Serraphina 25
Sigil 22 
Unicorns 22 (detecting evil)
Girl 13
Arhaux 12
Karnak (delay)
Ooze Creature (ready/delay)


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 5, 2007)

Bumping early since the subscription function seems to be down.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2007)

(sorry, I thought I posted to the OOC thread... I'm waiting to see what Serra does and what the unicorns report before committing to an action. )


----------



## Avalon® (Dec 18, 2007)

So, is this still on?


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll restart after the holidays. I'm hoping to recruit a few more people.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2007)

Huzzah!

Fresh bloooooood!


----------



## Avalon® (Dec 23, 2007)

More fresh meat. :evil grin.  Blood for the Blood God!.

Also, more blood for me!


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 29, 2008)

Her great spiked chain still spinning Serraphina bides, slightly crouched and ready to strike. "If you have not been controlled Karnak, then you have been snowed. That is no girl! Its an illusion covering a foul aberration. And it has been attempting to breach my psychic defenses this entire time."

A moment later the unicorns stagger, tossing their heads in stunned dismay.


Sigil 22 
Girl 13
Arhaux 12
Unicorns 22 (stunned)
Karnak (delay)
Ooze Creature (ready/delay)
Serraphina (delay)


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 2, 2008)

*Within the hollow interior of a mile wide comet hurtling though space...*

The architect waited in the lobby to the master’s private chambers. The githzerai secretary had continued meditating on her mat as he had entered. He knew not to disturb The Master or his secretary while they were in meditation. Instead he sat down on the nearest straw mat and gazed out through the large crystalline window. Beyond he saw the flaming Orb, his hated enemy, trapped at the center of Placidio. He imagined for a moment how this world looked to the systems they passed: a thousand men and women focusing their mental effort toward adjusting the inertia of the colossal comet within which they traveled.

Unconsciously he fingered his short length of chain counting the links like some ancient rosary. The cold iron links felt hot in his fiendish fingers and when he reached the last of the seven links he continued fondling the first with a mounting perverse glee. Since the secretary was preoccupied, he relaxed his tight control of his unnerving gaze. He wondered what image she would have beheld had she opened his eyes: a lover, a friend, a parent? He smoothed out his apron around him nervously. Did the master know how much metal he had sown into his gown? Did it violate the pact? He snickered to himself and then reverted his form to that of the naïve young man, his most frequent affected personae.

“His holiness, will see you now.” Chimed the voice of the secretary in his head. How rude! She had not even asked to intrude upon his thoughts. He thought back at her just a bit too forcefully, “THANK YOU. YOU MAY RETURN TO YOUR MEDITATIONS.”

Her reply, spoken out loud to emphasize the sardonic tone: “I know.”

Getting up just a bit too quickly The Architect floated up a few inches in the light gravity. He waited to settle back down to the floor while the secretary smiled back at him.

The master sat cross-legged on the tiny raised platform at the far end of the room. 
The chamber was very cold, but neither the master nor the architect noticed. The chamber was situated in the outermost shell of Placidio, near the axis of rotation. Few would enjoy the cold near weightlessness of the chamber, but the master was clearly at home here. The architect pocketed the links in his apron to allow himself to concentrate and step-floated into the room.

	 “Master,” he croaked nervously, “Do you want the good news or the bad news first?”

	Tryrroth Khan Buddha, Master of Placidio replied calmly, “Whichever.”

	The Architect paused for a moment composing his thoughts before continuing, “As you may have heard, there was an accident yesterday. Work shoring up the base of the hall of records had been proceeding as planned until a large segment of the stone crumbled during refurbishment. The shock broke loose a large section of outer shell and caused a minor breach. The hole was quickly sealed…”

	“Get to the point. How much ice did we lose?”

	“Several thousand liters broke off from the shell, but that was not the real problem. The banker has estimated that we lost over a thousand cubic meters of atmosphere before we could seal the hole.” The architect paused to let the news settle in.

	Tyrroth calculated quickly, “So we lost nearly two years worth of atmospheric water during this accident?”

	With trepidation, The Architect continued, “There is more. During the accident, two of the brethren were crushed. By the time the hounds arrived, one was already dead. The other is stable and is in the care of the adepts.”

	Tyrroth smiled, “So did you bring his body to Eleven?”

	“No Sir, I was called away…”

	Still smiling: “Tell the truth, Kyton, before I summon in Cyclone to rend you into pieces so small that it will take you a week to regenerate.”

	“It was my fault, your Holiness. I was stoneshaping a section that I thought was sufficiently buttressed.”

	“There. That wasn’t so difficult. You will ask the Eleven to revive him if it is within her ken… stop sending mentally! Go to her. Speak. To. Her. Use your voice. I want you to supplicate yourself the Eleven. When the spirit is revived, compensate her for her strains from your own funds. Shore up the weakened section with new stone. We will get water elsewhere.”

	“There is no more to use. Stone that is.” With a wicked grin the architect continued, “Unless you want me to evict those who live in that section and shape their towers down to slabs.”

	Annoyed at the architect, the master snapped uncharacteristically, “NO! We will get more. Somewhere. I will purchase some.” Mentally Tyrroth contacted his banker, the Djinni, named Rothman.

“Rothman, see to it that the water lost in the recent accident is replaced and buy some stone. Don’t bother purchasing it as ice unless you can get a bargain; I will transmute it if I have to. Sell off the last of the gold denary if you need to.”

            “Is that all?” Tyrroth asked the architect.

	“The-good-news-is-that-the-breach-did-not-hinder-our-acceleration. In-fact-it-helped-us-somewhat.” Slurred the architect, his words stumbling after each other in a great haste to leave his mouth, “We gained 0.1 G centripetal enhancement bringing equatorial gravity to 0.4 of standard up from 0.35. There was also an enhancement in our current course vector of 0.03G. We will need to apply a 1 mG correction at some time within the next day or so, but that should be trivial and the adjustments to meditation schedules have already been implemented.”

	His eyes were seething with impatience and yet still the master smiled: “Very well. Now be gone, Kyton. And do not even think of asking for another link. I know it has been over a decade since I granted you one, but your service of late has not satisfied your end of the contract. Be careful. Should I choose, I would let you find yourself too close to the Orb. We wouldn’t want your hated enemy getting a hold of you would we?”

Once the architect had gone, Tyrroth allowed his smiling face to relax into a scowl. How had that infernal fiend provoked him so? He was a 13th level pa’oo capable of suppressing his emotions to the core of his soul. And yet the fiend had done it this time. Thinking back he figured it out; the architect had let slip his unnerving gaze as he described the accident and for an instant, the master had subconsciously beheld his tutor, Confucius the 3rd. How dare he! He felt that he needed to unwind… somewhere else.

Tyrroth became gaseous and floated out of the chamber through the cracks in the stone walls. Today the “sky” was uncharacteristically clear; he could see all the way to the vine covered towers on the far side; he was the only cloud in the sky. It must have rained very recently. Soon the clouds would reform, condense into precipitation and the cycle would continue. 

Just then he noticed a number of shapes hovering on the far side near the axis of rotation. He sped toward them, thinking that there had been another accident. As he crossed the mile gap, steering clear of the Orb, he discovered that they were children playing in the null gravity. He slowed to watch them for a time. They took no notice, evidently assuming he was an ordinary cloud, albeit faintly bespeckled blue. 

They were practicing their katas and forms, but in a way undisciplined and childish; It was play to them. Suddenly it occurred to him how important this must be to those spirits who lived here: to train with the casual enthusiasm of a child but eventually giving in to the rigors of monastic life and the discipline associated with it. He thought of formalizing this exercise in enthusiasm, but then immediately realized the impossibility and irony of such an effort. He began to corporealize so that he could praise the children more formally.   

The children gasped. Presumably a few of them recognized him from their studies. In zero gravity he drifted toward them. Those who were on the periphery cast out a few drift-stones to send themselves floating toward the cluster that he was approaching. As he got very close, he began the classical form, bending his knees and arms and rotating hands in the delicately graceful Tai Chi. One of the youngest had researched the ancient form on the Psi-Web, and began to show the older children. Soon a dozen small figures floated within Placidio in graceful motions… Tyrroth Khan Buddha at the center of them.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2008)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Her great spiked chain still spinning Serraphina bides, slightly crouched and ready to strike. "If you have not been controlled Karnak, then you have been snowed. That is no girl! Its an illusion covering a foul aberration. And it has been attempting to breach my psychic defenses this entire time."
> 
> A moment later the unicorns stagger, tossing their heads in stunned dismay.
> 
> ...




(meep...sorry, I lost track of things, is it my turn?   )


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep. No problem though. Easy to lose track with a game that's been inactive for a while, and no subscription function.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 6, 2008)

As Tyrroth flows slowly from one form to the next, reflected by the young Gith around him, the subtle buzz of a psi-web contact request, threatens to disturb his meditation. There was always a queue of those who wished to speak with the master of Placidio. But this message rose to the level of consciousness because automatic predictive filtering had tagged it as highly likely to prove useful. It is from one Governor Argus Oloriel Starzaeon of Kal'e'zant. Though, Tyrroth is generally held in high regard among the vast ranks of the Autarchis, rare indeed is direct contact from one who manages one of the the Eschaton's core worlds.

(Assuming Tyrroth answers)

The mental contact is reminiscent of a gentle but brisk mountain breeze ringing pure crystalline chimes. _"Lord Buddha, my thanks for taking the call. Rather than sidle into it, I'd like to be frank, if I may. A few of my fellow Citizens in the Ixylyr-Alaeon-Otajan system are in the midst of confronting what appears to be a colony ship sent by the Lords of the Outer Dark. By any chance have you seen the feed provided by Citizen Melanoce?"_

(OOC: you can pull up the info on everything Melanoce has sent and view it in a moment over the psi-web.)


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 7, 2008)

Tyrroth does answer and now that he has had a good chance to recover from his meeting with that despicable kyton, he dedicates his attention to the contact while his subconscious-muscle memory continues the form.

"Citizen Starzaeon, directness is always appreciated. Water does not flow up hill but instead through the valley."

Tyrroth studies the feed for a moment and upon realizing the gravity of the situation decides to process the data less casually and more methodically.* His years of training and intellectual strength allow him to fully divide his emotions from his capacity for reason. Thus, while his rational side processes the images, reports, and flight logs, his intuition combs the same data along with any recorded engrams for consistency, validity, and truth. 

He has lived a long time. One would assume that little could surprise or shock him at this point, but nevertheless the feed from Melanoce affects him deeply. The corpuscular throbbing of the alien ship combined with its non-Euclidean geometry and clear violation the known laws of space-time solidify for him the vast dread mounting from both paths of his mind; his rational side immediately processes IT as a THING THAT COULD NOT BE, while his intuition forces him to retch mentally and deem IT as a THING THAT SHOULD NOT BE.

"Undoubtedly, you contacted me because of my history with hunting down those who would damage souls. Perhaps you know of my background, but if you don't I will save my telling of it for another more convenient time. Thus the threat of the Lords of the Outer Dark colonizing even a molecule of our universe would be expected to pique my interest. In all truth it does, but if I am to risk both myself and the lives of the spirits in my dominion, I would need something in return."

"Normally I would never stretch to be so mercenary, but we have needs on Placidio that must urgently be addressed. You world is vast and well stocked with water, a resource that you have judiciously and wisely conserved as would be expected for a thoughtful ruler. If I am to intercede, I would desire 100 million liters of crude water or sea water and the services of one who can arrange for the transport of such quantities as liquid or ice. I understand that this would be but a pittance to a citizen of your standing." 

OOC: Diplomacy 1d20+25

"Assuming that this can be arranged I can be in the vicinity within moments. Forward to me the contact info of your liaison at the site I will make the necessary arrangement for my own arrival."

[sblock=OOC: * Knowledge checks etc, I presume, to assess the capabilities and weaknesses of the ship and its occupants observed through Melanoce's feed... ]
using collector of Stories to improve the most relevant skill (The Planes or Psionics?)
Knowledge (arcana) 1d20+22 or +27 (if using Collector of Stories)
Knowledge (dungeoneering) 1d20+17 or +22 (“)
Knowledge (local) 1d20+17 or +22 (“)
Knowledge (nature) 1d20+17 or +22 (“)
Knowledge (religion) 1d20+22 or +27 (“)
Knowledge (The Planes) 1d20+22 or +27 (“)
Knowledge (Psionics) 1d20+22 or +27 (“)

Sense motive 1d20+33
Spot 1d20+31
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 8, 2008)

_"Friend, your independence and the community you have built while still an Autarch are laudable. Yet, if I may offer advice, I would suggest establishing a closer relationship with our society, perhaps even within the IAO system. I say this because it is not mercenary to request basic necessities. The true glory of the Eschaton is freedom from want. Even if you chose not to imperil yourself with horrors from beyond, you have a right to the water you need. And I will be happy to provide it. But a reward of sorts is appropriate for your service in the current matter. I hope you will not be offended that I took the liberty of looking into your background before contacting you. Some far planar contacts of mine may be able to locate lost shards of your soul. If you will permit a closer psychic contact, I will perform an examination that will help in obtaining the necessary information."_

It's difficult to assess the exact capabilities of the ship given the information available. You can tell that it doesn't interact with normal matter in the standard fashion. Its movement paths may be highly unpredictable, and it may (or may not) be resistant to standard weapons. Lastly it seems to be harder to scrye on the ship the farther one is from it.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Serraphina, Half celestial minotaur werebear, fighter 1, hp 138, AC 50 (touch ac 35) SR25 PR40*

Turning her eyes from the party that seems to be coming under control, to the advancing ooze. The gem in her crown lights up for a moment and then a semi-translucent plane stretches across the tunnel, right in front of the ooze.
[sblock=OOC]Cast wall of force from crystal. 1 round duration[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2008)

(I'm assuming I can see the wall with See the Unseen...if not, I guess she wouldn't know it was there and would just hit it. )

"This creature reeks of evil; ancient and foul," Sigil declares, knowing what would make the unicorns react like that. "It never had any intention of letting us go outside of its control."

Still invisible, she flies up over the wall and aims her wand at the little girl, unleashing a potent _elfbolt_. A narrow sliver of bright white light that makes a sound like a thunderclap and leaves the acrid scent of scorched air in its wake. The force of the blast is great enough that it tangibly pushes the air ahead of it, making a brief gust of wind swirl through the narrow corridor of the vessel.

(attack! Roll: 36 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1486546/  ranged touch. Repelling Blast DC 27 or be knocked back 1d6x5 feet. Spell penetration: 31  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1486550/ , damage: 46  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1486551/ Notes: AC 33, touch 24, luck bonus set to Fort, current status: invisible )


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 9, 2008)

Assuming that there is little risk to his person, he would allow the more intimate contact. 

OOC sorry its brief I wanted to get something down, but my daughter is also trying to type. Tyrroth, has a good will save, so unless a deleterious spell/effect of very high level is possible over the contact, then he feels confident that he is safe.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 10, 2008)

Sigil's attack, over the invisible cube of energy surrounding Serraphina, sends the nude girl flying, knocking her off of the ooze creature. Moments later, another cacophony bursts out of nowhere, this time amongst Sigil, Karnak, and Arhaux. All three are able to jump back from the worst of it. Karnak, in fact, manages to escape unscathed, while Sigil takes 35 points of sonic damage. Arhaux fires at the ooze creature, again to no apparent effect.


Karnak (delay)
Ooze Creature (ready/delay)
Unicorns 22
Serraphina 22
Sigil 22 
Girl 13
Arhaux 12

Map updated


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 10, 2008)

Arabesu - Allowing a deeper connection would make it relatively easy to allow an unscrupulous psychic to attempt some sort of attack. A momentary check of the psi-web verifies that Argus is legendary for his psionic capabilities. Its quite possible that one of his stature may be able to attack through a regular psi-web connection. But it is highly unlikely (though not completely unheard of) for someone who has risen to the position of Governor over a core world to do such a thing. Spoofing ID over the psi-web is nearly impossible.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 10, 2008)

Can Tyrroth guess why he would need to establish such an intimate psychic contact in order to find the shard of soul. I.e. does it make sense and/or is this the kind of thing that might be done with regularity? Is he suggesting via innuendo that he intends to "heal" Tyrroth with Psychic Chirurgery or is he just trying to identify what features of Tyrroth's soul are missing?

Tyrroth is slightly wary, "Your offer is very enticing. What exactly do you intend to do over this psychic contact? I have studied the parts of the mind and I must admit that while I am a very disciplined entity, a trace remnant of trepidation and my inherent caution may inhibit your progress inadvertently by placing psychic defenses. Please, take no offense, but perhaps if you explained your protocol, my subconsious fears would be allayed and we could proceed uninhibited."

OOC assuming he describes something psionic, Tyrroth evaluates his safety. In particular, trying to id the power, with Psycraft 1d20 + 15 and Knowledge (Psionics) 1d20+22, taking ten if viable, thus identifying up to level 10 powers.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 11, 2008)

OOC-It was a wall of force across 8 - D. E. & F. not a cube of force.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 11, 2008)

Arabesu IC:
Argus explains, not yet proceeding with the psychic manifestation, _"It  is similar to a mind probe but searches the essential nature and soul rather than thoughts and memories. And while I am doing so, with your permission, I can provide you with some defences against Outer Dark corruption."

OOC: Such Mind Probe variants certainly do exist. They are primarily used in the science of transmigration.

Vertexx69 OOC:
I thought you were using the blue diamond under given items at the top of the RG, that acts as a Cube of Force. What crystal were you referring to?_


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 11, 2008)

OOC- How would I push off of a cube of force if I'm inside it?


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 11, 2008)

"Citizen Starzaeon, I am fully amenable to your Probe and to the psychic-boon you have offered. Let us proceed when you are ready." 

OOC is there a better title for Argus that I should be using? Do I get the impression that I should be using his first name at this point, i.e. would he only offer such an intimate contact if he was willing to forgo formalities?


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 12, 2008)

Vertexx69 OOC: 
The 1 HP 'push walls' are maybe 5' by 5'. And other than those, the Cube of Force functions of the diamond work exactly as described in the SRD entry.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 12, 2008)

OOC- Alrighty then lets just pretend I didn't do that at all then. Can I do an aerial tumble over the ooze to avoid an AoO to get over to the "girl" (next round)?


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 12, 2008)

Arabesu IC:
Usually deep psychic contact is intimate beyond words. This is bewildering, like merging with a mirror. Then amongst the strangeness, there is the familiar blissful feeling of Tyrroth's chakras vibrating open in sequence. But the opening of the Sahasrara (crown) chakra is intense, inducing a state of samadhi more profound than any he can remember. 

By the time Tyrroth settles back into something approaching a normal state of consciousness, Eleven is reporting that a gargantuan creature, elemental in nature, is hailing Placidio. Argus is still in contact via a normal psi-web connection. It may be the aftereffects of samadhi, but Tyrroth half feels and odd _something_, yet can't pin it down.

Vertexx69 OOC:
You can certainly tumble next round. But I'd rather not backtrack at this point. I'll allow Serraphina to deactivate the field as a swift action at the beginning of your next turn. Trust me, having the force field up was a pretty good tactical choice last round.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 12, 2008)

"Argus," after such an encounter Tyrroth would obviously relax formalities, "I am being hailed by an unknown elemental spirit. As I address it, I would like to know if this entity was sent by you as an envoy." 

"Eleven, prepare Placidio for a guest. Answer the hail with pleasant greetings and salutations appropriate to its intellect and degree of self awareness if that can be assessed. To be safe, have One through Ten teleport directly into their EVA combat gear in case I am mistaken as to the intentions of our visitor. Then have One through Four teleport out onto the leading surface, in and around the sensor housing, where they can get a direct visual of its approach. They are to refrain from aggressive actions until told otherwise or Placidio is attacked. If it wishes to gain access peacefully, have them diplomatically escort it through the sensor array ice-lock.  The rest will await orders. Rouse enough of the brethren that we can engage evasive maneuvers if needed and begin warming up the FTL drive. When you are done with all that meet me in the ready room."

"Rothman, be prepared to operate an immediate Planeshift maneuver on my command. We may need to go somewhere in a rush. My mind is in a bit of a buzz at the moment and can't recall, so perhaps you could suggest a planar destination where time flows slower by roughly an order of magnitude. Do your best, it must be relatively safe. If such a safe plane does not spring to mind, then ready to enter the astral. We may need to make additional preparations once we are extra-planar."

"Cyclone, I will meet you and Kingbae in my ready room."

Tyrroth leaves the gith children behind, mentally summoning Kingbae to fly him back to his ready room, using the normal mental conduit between steed and caster.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 15, 2008)

Arabesu IC:
"_Yes I've arranged a quasielemental archon for your water resupply. When you are ready, just ask it to extend a pseudopod, and direct it to your resevoir. I would also like to deliver a trio of servitors designed to enhance teleportation signals. You will be taking Placidio to the theatre of operation, yes?"_

Arabesu OOC: 
Sorry I didn't answer your question about the proper honorific. Simply calling him Argus isn't a breach at this point. But if Tyrroth were to be more formal, the title Governor is generally applied to the Citizens of core worlds.

Nephtys OOC:
Melanoce's mech and the trolls arrive at the bridge with the bombs. And extra bombs have been loaded in the offensive teleportation arrays.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 16, 2008)

"Yes Governor, I had that intention. The logistics may bore you, but normally we travel for a week in the astral to go anywhere, to allow time for our planeshift to be recharged. We have the capability of planeshifting placidio twice in rapid succession so we can in fact be there in a moment, but this leaves us without a backup should we need it. We also have a faster than light drive, but to be quite honest we have never even turned it on other than to test it. I do hope that it still works."

"So you see, I will be placing myself and many spirits at risk. Thus the augmentation to my ability to teleport myself and Cyclone would be most sincerely appreciated. I am already accommodating your gift of water." 

Tyrroth takes the time to craft the next two words into a delicate thought engram, layering the sounds of rain on stone into the background along with the salty-bitter but pleasant smell that acompanies a fresh rain. "Thank you." This all to emphasize his sincerity and his gratitude. 

"I eagerly welcome your servitors. Once they are on board we can make the jump."

____________________________________

"Eleven, have the quasi-elemental placed in the storage area. Ask it to elongate itself amoebaecally and it should be capable of directing itself into the chamber."

OOC:
Does the Eschaton Psi-Web extend across planes of existence? Will we be out of contact during the brief moments that we are extraplanar?


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 20, 2008)

"Finally," Melanoce says to herself. "At least now the universe doesn't live or die by the actions of my dear heroic fellow citizens."  She smiles, a huge toothy grin, "They do put on a good show, though."

She keeps studying the enemy vessel with all the ship's scanners and the mirror, recording everything and rerouting the information to her own databases on Otaijan 5. She had allowed a few fragments to leak out into the Psiweb, just enough to raise some curiosity, but the information she still held on to could be invaluable. 

ooc: How would she be able to make the most money out of the information she's gathering from the vessel? Would it be possible to put the more spectacular images on some sort of intergalactic pay-per-view and sell the subtler discoveries to the universitys or the RnD departments of major corporations? Would any governments be interested in paying for stuff like this?
What about merchandizing? Could she release the images to the public (leaving out some of the more scientifically sensitive parts) for pay and then license out the production of pseudonatural plush toys, weird-looking naked girls and Sigil action-figures? (Like George Lucas did with the Star Wars franchise) Could she gain legal rights to all products associated with her images of the ship and the creatures inside it?
Could she hire some talented writers, actors and special effects-people to make a series of blockbuster films based on the images?


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 21, 2008)

Arabesu:
Eleven reports that the quasielemental has been succesfully guided aboard the ship. But he is concerned that three ghostly beings hopped off of the giant creature upon its arrival. Argus confirms that those are the teleport servitors, then, while the servitors are being taken to you by a githerzai, he continues, using an apparently more secure connection buried within the existing psi-web contact.[sblock=Tyrroth]"_You are quite welcome Tyrroth. I do have one more request to make of you. This is a bit of a delicate matter. The preferred strategy in addressing the Outer Dark incursion, as relayed to me by Inquisitor Qebehsenuef, is to allow the enemy ship to believe it has succeeded. It is believed that their ship is supplying an existing colony that has safeguards against scrying. But the ship will probably only approach the colony if it believes it is not being monitored. 

What I would like you to do is hide Placidio within the asteroid field. Then I will provide transport for you directly to those already on the enemy ship. That way, you should be able to fall back to Placidio if overrun, and monitor the course of the enemy from there. The complicating factor here is that it is possible that Lord Karnak has been compromised. So it is necessary that you do not inform him of this plan. In fact, it is preferrable to tell no one._"[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 21, 2008)

*and away we go!!*

[sblock=for Argus]
"Ah, in my time we called this a Trojan horse. I remember informing Sun Tsu about it once over tea. He claimed to have had the idea much earlier than the Mediterraneans, but with him you never can tell if he was lying or simply embellishing. He opted for leaving the tactic out of his treatise; an oversight in my opinion. We will arrive in the asteroid field momentarily, but I believe we may lose contact momentarily as we are extraplanar."[/sblock]

Tyroth sends the order for Rothman to jump into the astral.

He encourages Eleven to ready herself by casting spells.

While extraplanar he casts a shield spell and a quickened mirror image spell on himself thanks to the astral planes' enhanced magic. 

During the brief moment that they planeshift the first time, Eleven uses a spell-like ability to cast _Aid_ on herself, while astral she casts a quickened bear's endurance and takes her standard action to become an incorporeal globe of eldritch colors, the form most adapted to potential EVA activity. She then hovers just within Tyrroth's easy reach.

Cyclone moves to Tyrroth's side ready to be teleported to wherever he goes.

On the next round, they planeshift back to the material within the asteroid belt, greater than 300 miles from any of the bigger hazards.

Subjectively, it thus takes them 12 seconds to travel to the asteroid belt near the alien ship's system. 

[sblock=for Melanoce]"Citizen Melanoce, I am Autarch Tyrroth Khan Buddha, Master of Placidio. Governor Argus Oloriel Starzaeon of Kal'e'zant, has encouraged me to assist with stopping the invasion of the "entities" that you leaked to the Psy-Web. I have arrived in the asteroid belt but need more specific information or images in order to teleport to your away-team's location. Also, could you provide me with some form of introduction so that they don't attack me or my entourage when we appear?"[/sblock]

OOC What kind of assistance will Argus's spirits provide? Increased range or more precise appearance, ala greater teleport? Will this require Tyrroth to use/channel a spell cast from memory or do these improvements provide their own charges to free up the slots?

[sblock=changes to stat blocks after spells: ]Eleven now has 19 con, 101 hp (16 from _Aid_ ), concentration +17, Fort +11, +1 versus fear effects, a +22 melee or +12 ranged touch.

Tyrroth has +24 hp from empowered false life  cast earlier in the day: 176+24=200, AC 41, with +6 illusory images near him. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 22, 2008)

(mew...is Avalon needed next in the combat? Did we lose him?)


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 25, 2008)

Nephtys:
There is the potential to generate signifigant wealth off of selling the information. But Melanoce knows that holding some of the info back will also create a lot of headaches. Some of the best psi-web hackers in the Eschaton would be trying to 'liberate' the information. And a number of people in high places would look askance at her holding back militarily signifigant data.

Merchandizing to a lesser degree and immersive media to a greater degree could be profitable. Intellectual property law doesn't exist on an interplanetary scale within the Eschaton, nor do any of the core worlds have such statutes. But as someone who is recognized as taking an active part in thwarting the incursion, Melanoce would have an advantage over competitors.

The good news is that the goodwill generated in widely pubicsizing the scouting mission will open some doors and allow Melanoce and the others to draw on greater resources just by asking.

On a separate note, the two psi-web calls at the top of her cue, one with no identifying information, the other from the offices of the Inquisition, continue to buzz insistently.

Arabesu:
The asteroid belt is about 150 million miles wide and you can insert Placidio without colliding with any of the existing bodies. So the the ~300 miles won't make a difference either way.
Also, feel free to specify your followers actions if you so desire. Or I can run them. Either way is fine with me. 
Exactly how the servitors help teleportation has yet to be explained. But Argus did offer to provide transport to the Outer Dark ship once Placidio was in system.

Shayuri:
Looks like Avalon is gone. I'll try to have the turn sequence updated by tomorrow.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 27, 2008)

OOC: Sorry I haven't updated the combat progression yet. Will do tomorrow at the latest.

Nephtys:
I forgot to mention the psi-web call from Tyrroth Khan Buddha. Despite him being an Autarch, the filters rate his contact request up with the two others.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 28, 2008)

The ooze creature, which had lain quiescent for the last several moments, suddenly surges forward. It splashes against Serraphina's force field and continues up, barring the living passageway all the way to the ceiling. From its commanding height, a fat pseudopod arcs out slapping Sigil against the pulsating wall and burning her with acid (26 damage after DR). Worse yet, her glammered space-suit and mithril tunic dissolve. Perhaps the only bright spot is that though battered, burned, and unclothed, Sigil is finally able to perceive the "girl's" true form.[sblock=Sigil]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

Karnak shakes his head as if to clear it, then somersaults up to the towering gelatinous mass. He then unleashes a furious series of blows on the creature, moving faster than the eye can follow, and doing serious damage. Unfortunately, part-way through, his daggers melt into uselesness.

Unicorns 22
Serraphina 22
Sigil 22 
Girl 13
Arhaux 12
Ooze Creature 25
Karnak 25


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 4, 2008)

Map updated


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 5, 2008)

Serraphina vainishes from within the cube of force without a gesture to appear at that same instant 20ft behind the "girl". She hovers in the middle of the passage without touching any of the walls, chain spinning menacingly in hand, just waiting for her opponent to make any kind of move. 

OOC- use boots of teleport


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2008)

(hee...I don't have Excel...the map is sadly unreadable to me )

One of the unicorns starts to close in on the blob, when Sigil calls, "No! You'll only be dispersed too soon. Let the others fight. Concentrate on healing!"

The summoned feyhourses trumpet acknowledgement and seek out wounds to bathe in light from their horns...their purity and goodness like tiny grains of white in a vast dark sky...shining all the brighter for being surrounded by evil.

(They'll use their Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+5) SLA on the most injured party member, leaving any available melee spaces open for more capable warriors. )


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 6, 2008)

One of the unicorns manages to touch Serraphina with its mystical horn (11 HPs healed) in the moment between her force field dropping and her teleportation to the far side of the 'girl'. The other magical equine stands on its hind legs in order to brush its master, Sigil,  curing the visible damage of her acid burns (14 HPs healed).


Sigil 22 
Girl 13
Arhaux 12
Ooze Creature 25
Karnak 25
Unicorns 22
Serraphina 22

OOC: You can get a copy of Open Office, which is a free office suite that is compatible with Excel, here.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2008)

(Missed the post, sorry!)

Cursing as her armor dissolves and spatters to the weird organic floor in hissing rivulets, Sigil seems to waver for a moment, mirage-like... at the same time, another image of her appears a good sixty feet farther down the corridor...placing the beast and the girl just inside the range of her elfbolts. The "new" Sigil then unloads another blast of silver-white magic at the strange monster masquerading as a girl. It hits with a sound like thunder and concussive force, as she hopes to knock it back into the acid of the ooze it had brought!

(Quickened Flee the Scene to 60 feet away from the beasty, so all enemies are in range of EB. It leaves a Major Image behind...however, since Sigil is invisible, I guess only the illusion would show up to sight. Of course, oozes have blindsight and the creature can probably see invis...so, meh.   At least she doesn't have to be shy about losing her clothes. Using an Empowered Repelling Blast! Attack roll! 32 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1522062/ ranged touch. Damage! 37 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1522066/ +50% is +18 for a grand total of 55 damage. DC 27 Reflex save or be knocked back 1d6x10 feet. Ideally into the ooze...though it was standing on the ooze before, so that might not hurt it. Ah well. I believe it still takes damage from the knockback...1d6 per 10 feet...unless the ooze cushions it. Hee!   )


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 17, 2008)

Shayuri OOC: Flee the Scene works like Dimension Door + the illusion. You can't take any actions until your next turn after using it, although I would allow immediate actions and AOO's. Do you just want to blast the ooze first?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2008)

(OOC - Doh! Good point! Yeah, she'll blast first...can she move out of its reach, then blast, then D-Door away? )


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 21, 2008)

OOC-Not unless you have something thats giving you additional actions. you only get 1 free, 1 swift, usually 1 immediate, and either 1 full + a 5 ft step or 1 move and 1 standard. Activating a magic item is a spell completion action which counts as a standard. So using the D-door from an item is standard then you could move, but you couldn't D-door and blast without a special item.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 21, 2008)

(the d-door isn't from an item. It's a Quickened Flee the Scene, and it's a swift action, not a standard. )


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 25, 2008)

Shayuri: Apologies for not asking this before, is Sigil 5' stepping back, or using a move action? Casting defensively? But she can move, then blast, then use quickened Flee the Scene. Also please roll a spell penetration check. I'll move on for now, but post the results of her attack when I hear back.

The 'girl' continues the apportation fest, disappearing and reappearing atop the center of the ooze.

Arhaux moves to the position recently vacated by Serraphina. She connects with a polearm, doing minor damage, but losing the weapon to the ooze creatures acidic body.

The Creature surges up to protect the 'girl', but at this point there is still a 5' gap between the creature and the ceiling on Serraphina and Sigil's side of the monster. It also lashes out at Karnak, barely hitting with a fat pseudopod, but connecting solidly with a thinner tentacle. The warrior staggers back wounded, his armor a smoking ruin. But a moment later, he snarls, as his fingernail elongate into claws, and his eyes change into those of a tiger. He lunges forward, slashing only twice, but putting all of his strength and weight into the blows. They land solidly, but deal only minor damage, at the cost of further acid burns.

Unicorns 22
Serraphina 22
Sigil 22 
Girl 13
Arhaux 12
Ooze Creature 25
Karnak 25


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 26, 2008)

OOC- Ok gonna need a new map as the ooze is moving alot.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2008)

SR Check 37 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1538309/
Casting defensively check: 32 (DC is 15+7=22) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1538311/

Clarification of action after I checked the map again: Blast defensively, using rolls in post and SR check here. Then quickened Flee 50' down the passage. Quickened spells and SLA's don't incur AoO's.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2008)

(ping)


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 4, 2008)

Several minutes go by after Tyrroth calls Melanoce over the psi-web with no responce. When the lord of Placidio asks Starzaeon about the possibility of transporting directly to the Outer Dark ship, the Sirian Governor responds apologetically, "Unfortunately, I am unable to locate the ship at all from this distance. I had assumed that since the Citizens you will be joining were able to scry upon it from their craft, transport would be possible from the latter location."

At an impasse, several more minutes pass before Melanoce finally responds. "Thank you for agreeing to reinforce our expedition Autarch. I will be happy to put you in contact with those on the scene."

____

On the Outer Dark ship everyone recieves a psi-web call from Tyrroth via Melanoce.

When Arhaux moved in to attack the ooze creature (as detailed in my last post) it struck her, doing signifigant damage to her mecha, but not destroying the massive robotic frame.

Sigil's elfbolt slams into the ooze, causing the creature to light up and jiggle wildly in the area of impact. But after a few moments the energy dissapates. (Missed the SR by 1)

Map Updated

Unicorns 22
Serraphina 22
Sigil 22 
Girl 13
Arhaux 12
Ooze Creature 25
Karnak 25


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Serraphina, Half celestial minotaur werebear fighter , hp 149, AC 55 (touch ac 40) SR25 PR40* (comabt expertise +5 for the round)

Seeing the acidic psuedopods effect on the gear of everyone, the gem in her tiara glints and her skin takes on a sickly green hue for a moment before returning to normal (Innured to Energy SavSpc pg. 36). "We will need significantly more acid resistance if we are to defeat these foes." Seeing the opening in the oozes' protection of the "girl", Serraphina lunges foward 15ft and lashes out with her chain. Natural 20! crit confirm 35 (if aplicable) for standard dmg: 42 to it and5 to me and + crit dmg: 44 to it and 2 to me.

[sblock=OOC]Free action activate gem for Innured to Energey feat to increase my acid resistance from 10 to 20, move up 15 ft to E/F, 6/7 (on the map) along the ceiling, attacking through the 5ft gap between the ceiling and the ooze.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 9, 2008)

(bump) The unicorns and Sigil are up next. The unicorns still have uses of Cure Light Wound but are out of cure mod. Oh and don't forget the call from Tyrroth via Melanoce. Tyrroth can append an introductory 'header' or anyone can just accept the connection without it effecting other actions.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2008)

The unicorns turn to press their horns to whoever is most injured that they can reach. The tapered spirals flare with bright light again, and life energy floods, healing wounds as it goes.

Still invisible, Sigil retreats a bit farther, then sends yet another blast at the apparent little girl, trying to knock her off the ooze and into the midst of the rest of the party.

(I should note that her earlier shot wasn't at the ooze either...it was at the girl)

To hit (Ranged touch): 23 
Damage: 49
SR check if needed: 30 (second roll)
Ref DC 27 or be knocked back as per Repelling Blast
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1558084/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1558085/


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 10, 2008)

*Header on Message forwarded by Melanoce:*

"Header: Regarding assistance against the outer-dark threat: Tyrroth Khan Budha, has arrived to help you."




"Esteemed Citizens and Autarchs, 

Our mutual ally Governor Starzaeon has tasked me with assisting you in your endeavors but I can not teleport to you without a clear image of your location. Please reply with a high definition feed if you wish for me to teleport there directly. If you prefer, with Lord Karnak's permission, I could use his teleporter to beam to his ship, then relay over to the alien craft. Naturally he would be required to give the order to his spirits to implement such a procedure, but that might utilize the fewest consumable resources.

Coordinates and psychic signatures required to get a lock on my away team are attached.

Please respond whenever you have a moment to brief me on the situation.

Sincerely,
Autarch Tyrroth Khan Budha, Master of Placidio."

Tyrroth then readies his team to be teleported over or for a feed to provide him with a detailed picture required for teleportation from his own spell resources.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 11, 2008)

Serraphina opens the psi-web cannel and sends a nice clear feed of the carnage from the midst of battle, complete with the acrid stench of the acid, and her true vision of the "girl's" form. "By all means join the party my dear Budha."


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 11, 2008)

Tyroth informs Rothman to ensure that Placidio remains within the cover of the asteroid field, and to try to "fly casually." I.e. to use psychic modifications to inertia as much as an any adjustments from the as-of-yet-untested FTL drive.

"I want you to dupe the alien craft into thinking you are an asteroid. In the event that Lord Karnak's craft has become compromised I want a safe place to return to in the event that events are unfavorable.

Eleven and Cyclone will be with me. What I have seen over Miss Delecorte's transmission disturbs me greatly and I want to ensure that we have as much force as is needed to overrun the aliens should we want to. I may be out of contact for some time, so in the event that you do not get further orders, track the alien vessel but if it attacks, use as much evasion as you can to get Placidio to safety.

On more thing, if the craft seems to be leaving this system I want you follow as unobtrusively as possible. We may want to figure out the ultimate goal of this vessel and part of that may require riding it close to its final destination.

Good luck, Rothman. 

_May your ships steal the wind and the rain always find your gardens._"

With that he teleports himself, Eleven, and Cyclone over to the alien craft, using his own spell resources if required, unless the "ghosts" donated by Argus have provided him with "free" teleports somehow, in which case he would use the new modifications rather than his own prepared spell slot. (he only has the one prepared today and no pearl at that level    )

OOC Ideally he would appear in spaces D0 and E0 for him and Eleven and D-1:F-3 for Cylcone, i.e. just behind Sigil and Serraphina.

I suppose I need to roll initiative:

Initiative = 14 

[sblock=changes to stat blocks from spells etc.: ] See post 348.

Eleven now has 19 con, 101 hp (16 from _Aid_ ), concentration +17, Fort +11, +1 versus fear effects, a +22 melee or +12 ranged touch, and is currently in "ball o' light" mode.

Tyrroth has +24 hp from empowered false life  cast earlier in the day: 176+24=200, AC 41, with +6 illusory images near him, i.e. a 1 in 7 chance of hitting the true image. [/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 22, 2008)

Unable to reach Karnak, one of the unicorns touches Arhaux's armored frame. But the mystical equine's magic is ineffective on her power armor.

As Serraphina rushes forward, the ooze creature lashes out at her. But with a suprizingly deft move for her large form, she dodges out of the way. Her spiked chain finds the many-legged abomination of a 'girl', connecting solidly. But though the blow deals signifigant damage, it doesn't appear to land in a critical area.

Sigil hits the ooze creature easily. But the arcane energies of the blast disperse within the massive blob , seemingly without effect.

Tyrroth and his entourage briefly flicker onto the bridge of Karnak's ship before once again dissappearing and finally reappearing with the others aboard the Outer Dark ship.

Another triple cacophony erupts a moment after they're arrival, centered on Tyrroth, Eleven, and Serraphina. The master of Placidio  manages to evade the sonic barrage entirely, but Serraphina is hit full on by two of the explosions, and avoids only part of the third (65 damage). Worse, Eleven is knocked flat by the attack. Streams of shimmering essence frow from her ears, nose, and mouth. She appears to be on the very brink of discorporation.

Arhaux fires a beam of light at the ooze creature. It hist easily, but apparently without effect.

The ooze creature swipes at Serraphina with a fat pseudopod and a thinner tendril. But neither connects

map updated

Karnak 25
Unicorns 22
Serraphina 22
Sigil 22 
Tyrroth 14
Eleven 14
Cyclone 14
Girl 13
Arhaux 12
Ooze Creature 25


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Serraphina, Half celestial minotaur werebear fighter , hp 84/190, AC 50 (touch ac 40) SR25 PR40* 

Reeling for a moment from the cacaphonous assualt, Serraphina recovers as her beastial nature bubbles up inside her, but she manages to control it. She affixes her eyes on the many-legged abberation, and gaining a spot of luck it has not moved. The celestial bearotuar lashes out with the full fury of her sizzling chain. Full Attack: 33, 28, 23 for Damage: (40 & 2, 46 & 3, 38 & 2)

OOC - ...three 2s rolled in a row, this has been my luck this week. It's one of the reasons I like that lvl 6 crusader stance that lets me take 11 on any d20 roll. 10 rolls in various games today and nothing over a 7...


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 29, 2008)

*a whirlwind and tyrroth's full attack*

As soon as Karnack has finished his flurry of attacks and Shayuri has acted, Tyrroth looks over his shoulder at Cyclone and with a gesticulation conveys his intentions. The greater air elemental expands into the tornadic storm of his namesake. Permeating forward as a violent whirlwind he nearly picks up Serraphina, but she is able to hold her ground and avoid damage (OOC hopefully, she make her saves with a +21 bonus.)

As he sweeps over the ooze and many legged creature he stops until the psion is picked up bodily at which point, he then retreats to his starting place with the creature bouncing about helplessly within the confines of the disruptive whirlwind (15 damage). 

[sblock=OOC: ]Cyclone becomes a whirlwind and moves forward provoking NO AOO. Serraphina and the many legged psion need to make two DC 25 reflex saves; the first to avoid 15 damage and the second to avoid being hoisted in the air. Manifesting powers or casting spells from the whirlwind normally requires a DC15 + spell level concentration check. *Hopefully, casting on the defensive in the whirlwind is much more difficult than normal.* If the psion is not lifted, the elemental will sit on top of the ooze for multiple rounds until it is hoisted into the air. Tyrroth is immune to air effects, Eleven is incorporeal (and dying), and the ooze is too large to be affected. If Serraphina is picked up he will deposit her in her original spot.[/sblock]

Tyrroth delays to watch the scene scrutinizing as to cyclone's efficacy. Gnostin casts his polymorph on Tyrroth, transforming him into his most fearsome form and expanding him forward toward the ooze slightly.

Tyrroth steps forward ending his step squeezed between the wall and Serraphina and unleashes a flurry of flaming jabs, headbutts, elbow swipes, and knee kicks: *hitting AC 39, 39, 32, 25, and 31 for 38,26, 37, 32, and 33 damage and 2, 5, 2, 4, and 2 fire damage; also, if this creature has any damage reduction other than DR/magic he deals an extra 4 damage per hit.*

[sblock=OOC: ]Tyrroth expands forward one square when polymorphed, and takes a 5ft step forward, but is squeezed by Serraphina's presence when he stops. With his 10ft reach, he attacks the ooze, activating his rapidstrike bracers (swift), boots of speed (free), fist of energy fire (free), and flurry of blows for his full attack action.[/sblock]

*Relevant to the oozes counterattack, his AC becomes 59 (squeezing already included), he has six false images, and both he and his images have 20% miss chances and touch AC 29. He also has a reflex save of +27 and acid resistance 10; If he hits with any of the above attacks, he becomes combat focused for 12 rounds, giving him a +4 to will saves, +8 to opposed checks such as grapple, trip, etc, and fast healing 4.*

[sblock=changes to stat block from polymorph and other spells: ]
polymorph = 
Str 36, Dex 30, Con 30; *Grapple +34 (or up to +50);* 10ft space/10ft reach; Speed 80, *Fly 110 (average); Fort +24, Reflex +26; AC 58,* touch 33, non-corporeal touch 39; additional +8 to strength checks, +4 to concentration and dexterity checks except hide which is at a net +0; Melee attack: *unarmed strike +31/+26/+21 (3d8+17; +4 vs DR);* Ranged Attack +24 dagger +1 (1d4+14); 

+ false life (200 hp) + shield (+4AC) + mirror image (+6 images) + haste (1/round).[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2008)

Attack: 25 (ranged touch)
SR check: 36
Damage: 38
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1581354/

Still invisible to most eyes, Sigil taps her wand in the direction of the monsters, firing off another burst of radiant energy at them!

(Targeting the girl-monster if I can, otherwise the ooze)


----------



## Avalon® (May 6, 2008)

"You will pay for ruining my daggers! I was given those by Gorshak Iron Body and I will not let their loss be from some lowly slime!"

Seized in his fury, Karnak's claws burst into flame as he begins to claw at the ooze unmindful of the searing pain that couples each strike.

[sblock=OOC]Karnak uses the Burning Blade and Avalanche of Blades maneuvers. Void, can you do the rolls since I don't know what the ooze's AC is. 

His claws deal 1d4+7 damage plus 1d6+12 fire damage.

His starting attack bonus for this is +27[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (May 12, 2008)

In a blur of violence, Karnak lands a full ten fiery slashes. The storm of claws opens a great rent in the ooze, not fully cauterized by the flames. From it, a deluge of acid splashes the warrior's arms, face, and chest (102 damage).  

Serraphina swings her puissantly enchanted chain in a series of deadly arcs, but the 'girl' skitters out of the way. The first misses by a couple of inches, while the other attacks fall far short.

Sigil's elfbolt hits the curtain of ooze protecting the 'girl'. The creature lights up, but manages to absorb her arcane energies. However, even from a distance the fey monarch can tell the the blast would have missed the elusive 'girl' by at least a yard.

Taking on the attributes of his namesake, Cyclone sweeps past Tyrroth, Serraphina, and the fallen Eleven without harm. But the huge elemental manages to fling the 'girl' into the air all the way to the fleshy ceiling. It carries her, spinning like a mad dervish, but otherwise unharmed, back to its point of origin.

The 'girl' remains elusive, but due to the imbalance caused by the whirlwind, Tyrroth just barely connects twice with the claws of his infernally transformed body. The blows are enough. The veil of illusion falls from the 'girl', and her limp, many-legged form whirls about the living tornado, unconscious.

Arhaux stand unmoving but vigilant. Stymied by the ooze's defences, she awaits an opening.

The ooze creature, its injuries apparent despite its alien form, begins to sink into the weird organic material of the floor. As it does so, it threads a thin tentacle past Serraphina and Tyrroth to pluck its insensate companion from the air. Within moments she and the ooze disappear entirely.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2008)

"That was some excellent timing," Sigil says breathlessly...her voice apparently emanating from thin air as the unicorns expend their last healing on anyone they can get to who's wounded, then vanishing.

"Those creatures are apparently all but invulnerable to my magic."

She sounds deeply disturbed by this. A moment later she appears to the naked eye...an apt term, for she is indeed entirely and rather gloriously naked. Skin flawless and fair, with an otherworldly ethereal quality that only magnifies her beauty. A moment later she seems to realize her condition, and places a mask of shiny black stone over her face. She shimmers, and clothes appear over and around her...a simple but elegant gown of green and turquoise with gold thread trim. 

Sigil looks quite put out.

"That was a Fael Malleus original suit of armor," she laments, eying the dissolved metal on the floor. "It took him years to forge it...I defeated the old Queen wearing it..."

"Newcomer...there's a portal off this ship back to our own, but it's some distance away. Do you have any powers of transportation?"


----------



## Arabesu (May 13, 2008)

"I am Tyrroth Kahn Buddha, sent by a patron of your cause. Yes, I do have _teleport_ prepared for today. However, I need to *see* where I am going if we are to arrive safely, since it is merely of the fifth valence. Before we figure out those details, could one of your number heal my companion, please? Once she is conscious she can make some repairs of her own. You," pointing toward Arhaux, "I do not mean to be rude, but I do not know your name. Does your suit have a recording of the observation of this portal? Either way, we should travel while we are formulating a plan. Come toward me, this is the best way to travel in style."

Tyrroth then casts _windwalk_ as a spell-like ability upon himself and five of you who accept, i.e. those who desire to travel gaseously and at tremendous speeds. Eleven and Cyclone elect to remain in their current forms which are both fast and defensively adaptable.

"Let us head in the direction of this portal while we discuss our plan of action." 

OOC: I don't know if there is enough info for Tyrroth to teleport some of us there, but he can't take the whole group either way. _Windwalk_ is a nice way to travel though...


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 15, 2008)

Serraphina Speaking Telepathically
Serraphina talking
Jenner speaking

Serraphina's monsterously gorgeous form, majestically glides toward the unconscious minion. With a snap of her fingers, her shiny chain vanishes as she lays her hands on the still form of their new guest's companion. Cure Serious Wounds: (3d8+13=33) "Arise child" She rises back up turning toward the budha. Her lips do not move over her sharply curved teeth, but her word are clear and stately non the less. "Welcome and my thanks for your timely intervention my dear Khan. Our effort to intfiltrate this strange craft did not go unnoticed, and we were quite at our wits end as to a solution to the precarious situation we had found ourselves in."

She taps her psicom, "Jenner come in, do you copy?" "Of course my lady" "I need you to patch an image of the mirror to my vid screen stat." The bearotaur reaches into the pouch at her back retrieving the small expanable device and pulling it apart as the image of the mirror hums into frame. "Is this what you required to use your spell Khan? I can move there on my own should you have weight constraints on your magics."


----------



## Arabesu (May 15, 2008)

*recovery period*

Eleven raises herself from the ground, shifts to humanoid form, _heal_s Serraphina of 130 points of damage (OOC assuming that Karnak still has more hp than she and more than 100 in any case) and then shifts back to globe form. She then begins using her "at will" _cure light wounds_ spell like ability, first on herself once, then on Karnak twice, herself once, and Karanak twice again, etc. until the group either takes additional precautions or uses other spells. (OOC don't know how much of a breather we want to take here, see below. I will roll the _cure_ spells once I get a more precise plan.) 

It seems odd to hear Tyrroth's calm voice coming from such a ferocious looking form, "I will remain in this body for several minutes longer in case we are attacked." turning to Sigil and looking at her staff and then to the unicorns, "Eleven, is somewhat slow in her healing capabilities, but will get there eventually. If you desire haste, and you have resources to speed up the process of restoring Karnak and Eleven, then I would encourage doing so now." 

He scans the group for a moment "As to the _teleport_ I can take myself plus four other creatures, two if one of them is as big as Serraphina or Cyclone. I can see from my _arcane sight_ that both Sigil and Serraphina carry dimensionally transcendental satchels. Cyclone can flow into one briefly, compressing his volume by several order of magnitude, (OOC he only weights 10 pounds since he is made up of air) to be released upon arrival. Eleven can provide her own _greater teleport_ as can Serraphina. That leaves myself to transport Sigil, Karnak, and Arhaux, which I am just capable of accomplishing." 

Tyrroth looks at the unicorns briefly and addresses Sigil, "Queen Sigil, I suspect that your unicorns were summoned here. Will they return of their own volition are do we need to transport them as well? If so, that might put a snag in my plan." 

OOC: Does anyone actually want to _windwalk_ or should we just use the _teleport?_ I actually kind of like _windwalk_, since it has no chance of going off target, and I'm pretty sure Void is going to make me roll.


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2008)

"Well, we can't have any snags." Sigil floats to the unicorns and strokes their noses affectionately.

"Thank you, friends..."

They both dissolve into silvery sparkles that fade away.

She looks at Tyrroth, her own injuries already mending swiftly. (Fiendish resilience activated...I forget if I did it before )

"A warning though. The portal was, last we heard, somehow locked in place, otherwise it could come to us. There may be safeguards against teleportation around it as well."

(Sigil hasn't got a staff out yet, but she does have a Staff of Healing in her satchel, I think. She'll use it once she knows what the plan is.)


----------



## Voidrazor (May 17, 2008)

Simultaneously, everyone receives a high relevance request for contact from the 'IAO Civillian Mutual Defense Committee (ad hoc)' over the psi-web.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 17, 2008)

Serraphina switches channels on on the psi-web. "Greetings honored delegates, so good of you to call..."


----------



## Voidrazor (May 20, 2008)

The reply from the Committee  is sent accessible to everyone, _It is an honor to speak with you Citizen DeLecorte. I am Thyrxiex Gal Entyr of Otajan V. I have been elected as the committee envoy to your expedition. The latest feed from Melanoce (*) indicates that you may be in need of resupply. Is this correct? We have a teleport resolution sufficient to push inorganic thaumaturgically potent materiel through the interference._

Note: None of the PCs has heard of the IAO Civillian Mutual Defense Committee. But it is not uncommon for Eschaton Committees to form very quickly over the psi-web. The asterisk is a link to another line of conversation with a lower priority. [sblock=other topic]_Please be aware that Melanoce is attempting to restrict the feed of the event on the Outer Dark ship with an assertion of legal copyright. An injunction has been filed with a request for Legal Committee fast-track, in order to void the copyright. But it will be easier to raise resources for your efforts if you yourselves provide an archived and real-time broadcast._[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 21, 2008)

Serraphina rolls her eyes as the lower priority feed filters through the psi-web. "Indeed Thyrxiex Gal Entyr. Due to the highly volital nature of the environment, and indeed some of the indigeonous life, within the organic vessel, much of our information gathering comittee's advanced contingency resources have been rendered defunct. The aggressively 'mindful' reception that we have already been greeted with has proven most detrimental to our diplomatic negotiations." She switches channels on the psi-web back to Jenner, "Find me everything you can on one Thyrxiex Gal Entyr of Otajan V, in regards to the IAO Civillian Mutual Defense Committee (ad hoc) right now Jenner. And I want to organize a pay per view option fed to all of Tran'sa 'Kuul via our network in the next ten minutes." changing back to the original channel to continue with the Entyr. She sends along the vid screen feed that she shared a few minutes before with the Budha.


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2008)

Sigil looks lost at the psi-web transmission. She replies over the web, "So...you can send us enchanted things, if we...broadcast our experiences? Exactly how would I do that?"


----------



## Voidrazor (May 25, 2008)

Thyrxiex replies, _It should not prove difficult to acquire equipment that is nearly identical to that which was lost in the confrontation. A member of our Committee is already in negotiations with the Autonomatrix, a guild capable of searching near alternate dimensions for duplicates. But if other different or additional materiel is needed we will do our best to facilitate."_[sblock=Sigil]Thyrxiex does a relatively good job of concealing it, but you can tell the it is surprized by your question. But a moment later you receive a virtual box over the psi-web. Though it has no physical reality, you are pretty sure you can open it by visualizing doing so. 

_This is a primer on psi-web use (*). Its contents should only take a few moments to assimilate._
[sblock=secondary conversation link]_The Committee is also pleased to offer its aid in deployment and training in psi-web use for the denizens of Kaydia. It is the studied opinion of the Comittee that web literacy is a key factor in planetary survival when faced with Outer Dark incursions.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Tyrroth] You notice that Thyrxiex is both surprized by and dissaproving of Sigil's question. It attempts to hide the reaction, but can surmise that the envoy is somewhat horrified by the idea of a Citizen that is not fully conversant in psi-web use._[/sblock]
[sblock=Serraphina]_Of course milady. I'll arrange the restricted broadcast immediately._ There is an amused tone in Jenner's reply that sets off alarm bells. The efreet then continues more matter-of-factly, _Thyrxiex is an Autarch of a relatively obscure species known as the M'zzlorcani. It is well respected, and known for both political acumen and diplomacy. The IAO Civillian Mutual Defense Committee was formed approximately five minutes ago over the psi-web but it has already been officially recognized. The committee's membership is made up of 583 Autarchs and 3 citizens. Both Thyrxiex and the committee membership overall are likely to skew towards an egalitarian (but not radical) take on meritocracy politically._[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2008)

"Excuse me for a moment," Sigil murmurs to the others...the idea of opening a 'box' that isn't really there, in an alien and hostile ship, to learn something most clearly already knew...it was surreal.

And kind of neat. Did that mean she was mad?

She opens the box to get at the primer and sends to the Committee her thanks as she absorbs whatever's inside.


----------



## Arabesu (May 27, 2008)

Tyrroth elects to observe the channel static for a few beats rather than responding directly. In his many years of experience as an observer, he has found that listening even when one is expected to respond can force another to provide information that they had not expected to divulge. Indead, this is much like similar real-life conversations in that regard.

Whispering to Sigil directly, i.e. not over the psi-web, "Queen Sigil, Autarch Thyrxiex has become confused and distressed by the nature of your request. Normally I would be perfectly happy to let such a bureaucrat stew in their own confusion, but in this case I would be remiss to allow an esteemed ally such as yourself to place yourself in a compromised position of negotiation."

He continues with a tinge of concern in his voice, "They seem annoyed that you don't seem as conversant with psy-web protocols as they expect. Obviously they are jealous of your citizenship. Probably they would be crushed underfoot by one of Kaydia's many violent animals were they to actually foray out from behind their terminals,* escape their monoculture, and visit a world as diverse as yours. Nevertheless, I see their point. You and I both must institute changes to the behavior of our followers if we are to _embrace_ eschaton ideology. In my case, my acknowledged affinity for anachronism has stunted my follower's advancement."

"Anyway, I bring it to your attention so that you may make a stronger case to recover your armor. In the meantime I have a spell that may help. To place this spell on you I must insult your grace with my coarse touch..."

If she permits, he will cast his prepared _Greater Mage Armor_ on her.

* - yes he is aware that no one still uses "terminals," but again, his anachronism crops up even here, unintentionally.

OOC The sblock was broken for me; at first I thought it was a result of borrowed computer + browser difference. Anyway, I got the info through quote. I hope you don't mind; Normally, I try not to look at the other player's sblocks, but in this case...


----------



## Shayuri (May 28, 2008)

Sigil nods as Tyrroth approaches. When he touches her shoulder, his fingers pass through her illusory garment to touch the skin underneath. A moment later, the glamer is reinforced with its opposite...invisible but solid force covered by visible but immaterial appearance.

She nods at Tyrroth and speaks with a clear, mellifluous voice tinged with faint overtones like tiny bells in harmony.

"Thank you for the advice, but at this stage it seems to me that the larger community must be absolutely desperate for information about what's going on here...and this 'committee' is therefore equally desperate to fulfill that need. My asking for help with the psi-web will benefit them as much, or even more, than it will myself...since I can't give them what they want from me unless I understand how to provide it."

She smiles.

"And please, do call me Sigil. At this moment I am a concerned citizen of Eschaton. There will be time for queening and 'your graces' in more courtly surroundings."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 1, 2008)

[sblock=Sigil]The box, clearly visible in Sigil's mind's eye , opens with an unmistakable sense of _familiarity_. Its like deja vu, though not dreamlike or disjointed. The impression resolves into the experience/memory of the mental push necessary to open a psi-web nexus. Its very similar to using Jahara's looking glass, visualizing her intent and sending it out with a surge of will. And the psi-web nexus, once brought to the mind's eye, maps out out the psionic network's functions in a visual, completely intuitive fashion. Arround the fey monarch are arrayed the vault of her memories, catalogs of trillions of services, another virtual box labelled 'advanced features', a long list arranged by projected relevance of beings waiting in queue to speak with her, and libraries that set her mind to reeling from the vaguest sense of their vastness. The psi-web held a kaleidoscopic infinity of options, and there would be no predicting what effect such a thing would have on faerie society, or was there?[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 3, 2008)

"I understand the councils concerns, and any aid would be most appreciated. You should be recieving the stansmission coordinates now."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2008)

Sigil stands still, eyes slightly unfocused as she assimilates the new information. After a moment she snaps out of it and says, "All right...I suppose we have to wait for these supplies before we press on..."

[sblock=GM]Sigil takes a moment to familiarize herself with the controls needed to comply with the request, then sends _Now, what sort of accomodation are you offering for my cooperation? The items are appreciated, but this strikes me as being rather more valuable than just those things. Bear in mind too that my perceptions are honed both by experience and magic; I see much that is unseen. What can I expect in exchange for sharing that vision?_[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 15, 2008)

A faint but intensifiying glow appearing amidst the party is cause for momentary startlement. But soon it becomes apparent that the light comes from a trio servitors, essentially animate arcane sigils, materializing from the astral. They hover forming the points of a rotating equalateral triangle. A new brilliance builds up as a column in the center of the circle described the the servitor's rotation. The brightness increases until it is hard to look upon, then quickly fades. In its place sit items that look almost exactly like the items that were destroyed by the ooze creature. Also amongst the items is a metal box with rounded edges. This last, Arhaux reaches for.
[sblock=Sigil]_The genius of our meritocracy is that those who perform services for the Eschaton are rewarded comensurately. This payment does not come in the form of coin, but as a societal or karmic credit that can be redeemed for good or services. The system isn't perfect though. The value of meritorious service is arbitrated by countless committees. So it pays to advertise ones good deeds. And, if I may make a suggestion, your rewards will go a lot farther if they are used primarily to prepare Kaydia's defenses against the coming dangers. Is all I have said clear? Do you have any questions? And, one more thing; would you indulge us by allowing me to share the gist of our conversation with the other with you?_[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 18, 2008)

Serraphina's features melt back down into her much less feral and beautiful appearance after her opponents have vanished through the floor. "Excellent, though slapping a coat of blueshine on those suits of armor could help us avoid this situation again in the future for fairly cheap." Serraphina notes as the freshly replicated gear materializes in the middle of the sizzling group. 

OOC-(Blueshine MIC p.4 - 1,500g for armor's permanent immunity to acid and rust dmg and effects) I have 1 final left and then almost 3 weeks off


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2008)

Sigil gratefully picks up her armor, and the replacement for the clothes that she lost. The illusion of clothes ripples and flickers as she dons first the garments, then the armor. She doesn't say anything, but privately she's a bit unnerved by how...easy...it apparently was for those in Eschaton to replicate the diligent work of feysmiths.

"My thanks," she says aloud. "Now we have a chance. Lets use it!"

She waits for the others to finish donning their replacement gear before setting off towards the distant portal.

As she waits, she sends to the psi-web:

[sblock=Psiweb]The defense of Kaydia is my primary goal in being here, yes. And I have no objection to the others knowing what we discussed. Your help has been invaluable. You have my thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 29, 2008)

Serraphina taps back into the psi-web after a moments thought. "Would you mind sending along a couple doses of blueshine on second thought and just charge it to my Platinum Citizens Account*. I wouldn't like to see this type of situation come up again." While she talks, she slides her chain back its zero-friction sheath around her legs.

OOC - PCA I have over 5k left unspent so I'll just pay for it.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 30, 2008)

In measured tones Thyrxiex replies, _A cannister large enough to coat each of you should arrive shortly. And there is no need for payment. I hope I am not overstepping in saying this. But, the Eschaton is a meritocracy. While it is certainly possible to accumulate resources via the buying and selling of goods, direct service to society generally results in better compensation than mercantilism. This is especially so when it comes to flashy and dangerous deeds such as the one you are all engaged in. 

To be frank, there is an element of enlightened self interest, beyond mere self defense, in our Committee helping to facilitate your success. In helping you, our own service will be recognized and rewarded. However, it does pay to let one's good deeds be known of far and wide. That is why I would suggest broadcasting your experiences. At present, enough goodwill has been generated to cover the cost of replacing your damaged equipment, the blueshine, while leaving a modest reserve for other materiel. But there is not enough for an adequate defense of the IAO system should we be invaded. That, I submit, should take a very high priority._

A few moments later, a large metallic cannister arrives in a column of light amidst the circling servitors. Upon examination the inky liquid inside appears to be blueshine. 

OOC: After applying the stuff, assuming there are no surprises , how do you wish to proceed?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2008)

Sigil carefully applies the "blue shine" to her armor, noting that it does indeed shine blue, and actually goes rather well with the golden (imitation) fey-forged links of the chainmail. 

"I'm uploading my link," she reports as she finishes. "Thyrxiex is right. This is a potentially huge problem. These things are powerful, and numerous, and unknown. We have a lot more to think about than personal gain here."


"I also think we might want to see if we can find something...important on this thing before we leave. We may never get another chance to see one of these ships on the inside like this. The only problem is that they could send forces through the portal into the mirror room."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2008)

(ping?)


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 21, 2008)

(OOC: Sorry I've let things hang so long waiting for further reply. I'll assume you all are going to try to teleport directly to the chamber that Melanoce was scrying. In a few days, I'll post an update with that assumption in mind. So if anyone wants to do something else instead, or to make additional preparations, now would be a good time to pipe up )


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 7, 2008)

OOC: After buying a 12th lvl Girallon's Blessing potion SavSpe pg. 67 (900g, 2 hour duration), a least demonslayer augment crystal (1000g, +1d6 to evil outsiders) for her chain...

Changing back into hybrid form, Serraphinna is as ready to go as is gonna be. She chuggs the potion and sprouts 6 more arms before drawling out her chain and sliding it though all eight of her hands. She takes back to what little air there is in tunnel and hovers, waiting for the others to signal the ready.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2008)

(I made a suggestion IC, but I have no objection to trying to bug out either. It's all good.  )


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 17, 2008)

Between Tyrroth's spell and Serraphina's boots, you are all able to teleport the chamber where the magic sensor has mysteriously frozen. And because the scrying device works otherwise, you are able to time your arrival to a low ebb in the number of the "room's" occupants. Four tentacled, many-eyed horrors float in the green fluid that half fills the pulsating chamber.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also present is a oddly formed brown creature with webbed feet.




The area itself is 150' across, but taller than it is wide, roughly the shape of an upside down turnip. Numerous passages lead from the chamber both above and below the "water" line.[sblock=Shayuri and Tyrroth]Partially immersed, in the middle of the tentacled creatures is a sight that sends your mystical senses reeling. It appears somewhat like a lattice of iridescent chitinous material, marked or scaled in a subtle tessellated pattern. Some of the junctions in the lattice are made up of bilious sacs, buldging with ovoid contents. The structure or entity is barely brushing three-dimensional space, like a pencil tip touching a two-dimensional paper flatland. Its latticework extends further into non-euclidean directions beyond even your enhanced sensorium. (Its the grayed out area in the middle of the map.)[/sblock]
Battle Map
Initiative rolls please!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2008)

Init: 16
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1701616/

On appearing in the chamber, Sigil recovers from the transportation quickly, and vanishes in a flare of little sparkles as she soars upwards into the air!

(Activating Retributive Invisibility and taking a move straight up, 15')


----------



## Arabesu (Aug 19, 2008)

*Huzzah.*

Initiative: 28 [http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1703882]

200 hp, Large size, AC 62 (touch 33, non-corporeal touch 43), +6 false images, 20% miss chance, SR 23, DR10/magic Vs ranged, immune cold, air, level drain, resist 10 acid, electricity, fire.

OOC: Assuming that it has been less than 20 minutes since our last fight (I counted 4 rounds... is that right?) then he still has a plethora of spell affects going, including his Cornugon form (he is size large).

OOC: Is Eleven's protective aura working now? It wasn't before... 

[sblock=changes to stat block from polymorph and other spells: ]
polymorph = 
Str 36, Dex 30, Con 30; *Grapple +34 (or up to +50);* 10ft space/10ft reach; Speed 80, *Fly 110 (average); Fort +24, Reflex +26; AC 58,* touch 33, non-corporeal touch 39; additional +8 to strength checks, +4 to concentration and dexterity checks except hide which is at a net +0; Melee attack: *unarmed strike +31/+26/+21 (3d8+17; +4 vs DR);* Ranged Attack +24 dagger +1 (1d4+14); 

+ false life (200 hp) + shield (+4 AC) + mirror image (+6 images)[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 20, 2008)

It took a little bit of time to get the gear transported and to apply the blueshine. I'll call it ten minutes.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 20, 2008)

Serraphina - HP194/194 AC 50(touch 35) Saves: f19/23vpois, r21, w22 SR25, PR40

Serraphna takes in her surroundings at a glance as the scene unfolds before the ragtag group. -Damn I forgot the scintilating scale potion-
Initiative:14


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ping?


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 2, 2008)

Surprise round initiative
Tyrroth 25
Karnak 19
Sigil 16 [action announced]
Serraphina 14

Regular initiative
Tyrroth 25
Karnak 19
Sigil 16
Serraphina 14
brown thing 13
tentacled things 9

Battle Map
[sblock=Arabesu]Eleven's protective aura seems to be up. It wasn't down before. But for some reason was ineffective against the 'girl'.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2008)

(Bumpity...I already said what I was doing, now the rest of yas gotta go. )


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 15, 2008)

Serraphina - HP190/194 AC 50(touch 35) Saves: f19/23vpois, r21, w22 SR25, PR40

Serraphina flies out over the closest tentacled horror (O/P, 20/21) or charges over the 2nd one (Y/Z, 20/21) if the first one is dead, studying the creatures as she closes. She takes a lash at it from 20ft above the surface, making sure not to dip her chain into the "water".

Knowledge Planes: (1d20+7=11)

Attack: 46(48) to hit for 92 dmg +1 con dmg Roll Lookup

OOC - Does knowledge arcane tell anything about these critters? Does elemental resistance extend to gear at all, like carried items use the character's saves? She still has 20 acid resist.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 20, 2008)

(bump)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2008)

(Arabesu and Avalon haven't posted to -anything- in ages...I think they're MIA)


----------



## Arabesu (Sep 23, 2008)

*Sorry, I am trying to get back into this...*

Eleven shifts into her incorporeal globe form and move to be within 40 feet of the nearest opponent, but elevated, hovering 15 feet above the water (30 feet horizontally).
______________________________________________________________

Cyclone surges forward in furious wave of semi-solid air, swiping at the nearest tentacled horror by rebounding off its hide with a thunderous but ultimately ineffective clatter. (OOC probably: only hits AC 23, but would have been 41 damage: Roll Lookup). 

It then retreats to defend Eleven.
[sblock=OOC: ]Using fly-by-attack on its dive (i.e. +2 and double damage), it attacks the nearest opponent partially submerged in the water, power attacking for  -5 (i.e. a net -3 to give it a +20 attack modifier), but retreating to be adjacent to Eleven afterward so as to shield her. It has a move of 100 ft with perfect maneuverability so this should be possible I reckon. Should an oppenent try to close to Eleven it will use its AOOs to harass them. It gets up to 11 at +18 with power attack for 2d8+10.[/sblock]
_____________________________________________________________

Tyrroth charges forward and down on his powerful demonic wings, imbueing his fist with black eldritch energy, to slam it into the nearest undamaged tentacled creature and drain some of its life force into him. (OOC Hits AC 38 on his dive, for 66 magic/bludgeoning or 74 damage if it has DR, plus 22 points of vampiric touch damage with DC 25 caster level check if it has SR: Roll Lookup)

[sblock=OOC: ]Charge/Dive up to 220 feet (AC 60 from polymorph + shield + charge, w/ attack @ +33 and double damage), arcane fist for vampiric touch. Tyrroth would prefer to attack one of the undamaged horrors if available and within range.[/sblock]
_____________________________________________________________
Combat stats
[sblock=Eleven: ]AC 25 or 29 vs evil, Fort +9 or +13 versus evil, Reflex +8 or +12, Will +10 or +14; SR 28, DR 10 evil and cold iron, immune to electricity and petrificaton, resist fire and cold 10, tongues, incorporeal; Aura: greater magic circle and lesser globe of invulnerability out to 20 feet; [/sblock]

[sblock=Cyclone (within the aura): ]AC 26 or 30, Fort +11 or +15, Reflex +22 or 26, Will +9 or +13, DR 10/-, elemental traits; greater magic circle and lesser globe of invulnerability.[/sblock]

[sblock=Tyrroth (outside of aura): ]

AC 60 for the moment.

If he hits he becomes combat focused: Will +30 (+32 vs enchantment), fast healing 4, +8 to resist grapple checks (will also use his gloves as an immediate action if grappled to raise this to +50).

He gets no new net hp from the vampiric touch unless he has taken damage before his strike hits.

polymorph = 
Str 36, Dex 30, Con 30; *Grapple +34 (or up to +50);* 10ft space/10ft reach; Speed 80, Fly 110 (average); Fort +24, Reflex +26; AC 58, touch 33, non-corporeal touch 39; additional +8 to strength checks, +4 to concentration and dexterity checks except hide which is at a net +0; Melee attack: unarmed strike +31/+26/+21 (3d8+17; +4 vs DR); Ranged Attack +24 dagger +1 (1d4+14);

+ false life (200 hp) + shield (+4 AC) + mirror image (+6 images)

plus numerous other defenses/special qualities to be aware of:
Spell Resist 23, 20% miss chance, DR 10/magic versus ranged attacks, immune to negative dominant trait and negative levels, immune to cold and air effects, resist acid/electricity/fire 10, DC 31 caster level check required to be observed via divinations, immediately aware of any attempts to be observed, can see invisible/ethereal creatures and magical auras, can understand and speak all languages.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Sep 23, 2008)

*Addendum*

OOC: I finally just got the battle map opened. Tyrroth would like to attack the *Yz20/21* horror while Eleven and Cyclone will focus on the one at *Op20/21*.

Also, Tyrroth would like to use his collector of stories skill trick to get a better impression of the strengths and weakness of his opponents: 

*DC 46* !!

Roll Lookup


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 23, 2008)

OOC - Im pretty sure avalon is gone for good. should we NPC his character or kill him off?


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 25, 2008)

Cyclone sweeps over the closest enemy like its namesake. But the buffeting wind seems to have no effect on the thick hide of the floating unnatural entity. 

Swooping down on massiv, batlike wings, Tyrroth delivers a devastating blow upon one of the tentacled horrors, and drains a portion of its life force. The creature bobs in the liquid and seens seriously wounded, but remains conscious. [sblock=Arabesu]Up close, Tyrroth notices that although these creatures do not exactly match any of the tales he has come across, they are similar to the ones described in an obscure report. In that one green six-tentacled creatures had eye stalks that produced rays of various kinds. The rays included both mind control and elemental attacks.[/sblock]

Karnak charges the nearest creature, and blurs into a whirlwind of enchanted steel. This tornado turns out to be considerably more effective than Cyclone's, leaving the monster gushing ichor from half a dozen lacerations. Serraphina's blow, moments later, crushes any remaining life from the beast.

Sigil disappears and invisibly ascends.

Arhaux fires at one of the farther away horrors and misses.

Surprize round over. You guys get another set of actions before any remaining hostiles can act 

Regular initiative
Cyclone 33
Tyrroth 25
Karnak 19
Sigil 16
Serraphina 14
brown thing 13
Eleven 12
tentacled things 9
Arhaux 8

Battle Map


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 26, 2008)

Serraphina - HP184/194 AC 50(touch 35) Saves: f19/23vpois, r21, w22 SR25, PR40

OOC - Serraphina should be at (O/P, 20/21) now.

Serraphina will charge directly up over the top of the tentacled horror at (Q/R, 12/13) and swing her chain again.

 Attack: 36 to hit for 91 dmg +1 con dmg
Roll Lookup


----------



## Arabesu (Sep 28, 2008)

Cyclone punches with two mighty blows, (AC 31 and 30; 13 and 10 damage; Roll Lookup).

Eleven fires off a pair of bolts of divine energy either at Cyclone's horror if it still stands or another injured one (Tyrroth's), firing them sequentially to pick off nearly dead targets (range 300 ft, touch AC 31 and touch AC 18; 21 and 20 damage respectively; Roll Lookup).

OOC: we will probably need to come back to Tyrroth, what he wants to do isn't clearly spelled out in the rules...

"There is a nexus betwixt ours and a hypercomplex plane over there!" Indicating the space with a nod of his grotesquely transformed head. "Even my advanced knowledge of spacetime can't fathom its purpose or delineation. I wish to investigate it. Do not enter. Use these things as... probes."

He then tries to grapple the tentacled horror, activating his gloves in the process, and THROW it into the transdimensional nexus.

OOC I don't know exactly how he should resolve this. He can take up to five attempts/attack actions, with three at full grapple, if he activates his boots and flurries (i.e. Grapple +42/+42/+42/+37/+32). He has a strength of 36 so this should be doable right????

_____________________________________________________________
Combat stats
[sblock=Eleven: ]AC 25 or 29 vs evil, Fort +9 or +13 versus evil, Reflex +8 or +12, Will +10 or +14; SR 28, DR 10 evil and cold iron, immune to electricity and petrificaton, resist fire and cold 10, tongues, incorporeal; Aura: greater magic circle and lesser globe of invulnerability out to 20 feet; [/sblock]

[sblock=Cyclone (within the aura): ]AC 26 or 30, Fort +11 or +15, Reflex +22 or 26, Will +9 or +13, DR 10/-, elemental traits; greater magic circle and lesser globe of invulnerability.[/sblock]

[sblock=Tyrroth (outside of aura): ]

AC 63 (with boots of speed if needed).

Combat focused: Will +30 (+32 vs enchantment), fast healing 4, +8 to resist grapple checks (will also use his gloves as an immediate action if grappled to raise this to +50).

He gets no new net hp from the vampiric touch unless he has taken damage before his strike hits.

polymorph = 
Str 36, Dex 30, Con 30; *Grapple +34 (or up to +50);* 10ft space/10ft reach; Speed 80, Fly 110 (average); Fort +24, Reflex +26; AC 58, touch 33, non-corporeal touch 39; additional +8 to strength checks, +4 to concentration and dexterity checks except hide which is at a net +0; Melee attack: unarmed strike +31/+26/+21 (3d8+17; +4 vs DR); Ranged Attack +24 dagger +1 (1d4+14);

+ false life (200 hp) + shield (+4 AC) + mirror image (+6 images)

plus numerous other defenses/special qualities to be aware of:
Spell Resist 23, 20% miss chance, DR 10/magic versus ranged attacks, immune to negative dominant trait and negative levels, immune to cold and air effects, resist acid/electricity/fire 10, DC 31 caster level check required to be observed via divinations, immediately aware of any attempts to be observed, can see invisible/ethereal creatures and magical auras, can understand and speak all languages.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2008)

"I see it too," Sigil's voice says, emanating from midair over the battle. "It might be what's preventing the mirror's gateway from closing or moving. If so, we'll need to stop it somehow before we leave."

She experimentally aims a blast of eldritch power through her wand at the strands of the nexus.

To hit: 38
SR check 24
Damage 33
Roll Lookup


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 7, 2008)

Cyclone's closest opponent being dead, the elemental flies to the tentacled creature Tyrroth is fighting and and slams it with a wave of semisolid air. The unnatural being bends under the impact, but but the damage is minor.

Tyrroth grabs his opponent and throws it with the infernal might of his adopted form. To Serraphina (and presumably Karnak, Arhaux, Cyclone, and Eleven) the creature appears to smash into an unseen force mid-air, before dropping back into the green liquid. Tyrroth and Shayuri see it collide with the non-euclidean lattice. The tentacled horror seems to critically injured at this point but the chitinous lattice is undamaged.

Karnak charges the brown, web-footed creature and inflicts a series of nasty looking wounds with his daggers.

Sigil hits the huge nexus effortlessly with an elfbolt. But the arcane energies dissipate harmlessly (SR rears its ugly head again).

Serraphina charges one of the far creatures, dealing an overwhelming blow with her chain. The horror reels, seriously wounded.

One of the sacs at a lattice junction throbs, as strange energies begin to play up and down the entire structure. Sigil and Tyrroth then perceive a pair of hypercones of unwholesome pink ectoplasm form extradimensionally 'over' an area encompassing Karnak, Serraphina, Tyrroth and Cyclone. Serraphina, and Tyrroth feel weird and ghastly forces start to come over them, but fight it off. Karnak and Cyclone are less lucky. Flaps of fleshy mucus partially fuse their limbs to their torsos.

The brown abomination swims a pace back from Karnak and exhales a yellow mist upon the tentacled beast Serraphina is fighting, seemingly invigorating the creature.

Bolts of radiance from Eleven finish off the horror that had been slammed against the nexus.

The remaining tentacled creatures emit beams of a variety of colors from their eyestalks. Two rays hit Karnak. Neither has any immediate apparent effect. But one, a bolt of lightning, arcs on to Serraphina (16 damage after resistance). Three rays hit Cyclone, ironically partially freezing and electrocuting the elemental (85 damage)

Arhaux hits one of the creatures (Serraphina's) back with a beam from her mecha, burning a small hole in its hide.

Cyclone 33
Tyrroth 25
Karnak 19
Sigil 16
Serraphina 14
nexus 14
brown thing 13
Eleven 12
tentacled things 9 (2 left)
Arhaux 8

Battle Map


----------



## Arabesu (Oct 7, 2008)

*Ooc*

Can Tyrroth see any aura or zone of magic or reason why the portal would be nullified through his arcane sight? Obviously if there is an ongoing magical or psionic effect, then he might consider using a greater dispel magic to drop the zone.

If it is simply some kind of proximity effect related to the transdimmensional network, does he think that a wall of force might be able to cordon it off from the effect thus buying some time for us to poor through the portal and shut it off before the "nexus" moves around the barrier? Could Serraphina move to the portal and activate her cube, thus isolating it long enough for the portal operator to close it? And then we teleport to safety or beat the snot out of these things until either we need to flee or we prevail?

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 8, 2008)

Arabesu - Sorry, yes there are three auras present around the magical sensor, two divinations and a conjuration.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2008)

(hee...er...shall I just post for Sigil then? Waiting for init seems not to be working. )


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 17, 2008)

Shayuri - By all means. And if someone who preceeds Sigil in initiative posts an action that makes you want to change yours, feel free to edit yours anytime before I post action resolution.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 18, 2008)

Serraphina - HP158/194 AC 50(touch 35) Saves: f19/23vpois, r21, w22 SR25, PR40

Serraphina looks like sh'e enjoying the chance to spread her wings, and unleashes the full fury of her chain at the creature below her.

Roll Lookup
Attack rolls: 49/31/40

Roll Lookup
Damage: 87/92/83 and 6/3/1 to me.

Having reduced the creature to bits she adjusts her position slightly toward the remaining foes. 

OOC - 5ft step into column R


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2008)

Hovering invisibly over the fray, Sigil scowls at the ineffectiveness of her magic against the strange matrix. She thought though that it was something she could overcome.

She gripped her wand tightly, and concentrated...drawing on all the ancient gifts of her blood, and of the ageless power of Kaydia itself. When it burns in her like lambent white fire, until it spills out of her eyes and her mouth, she releases it in an explosion of radiance that billows out towards the invisible matrix once again!

(Empowered Elfbolt! SR check: 35, to hit 36 ranged touch, damage is 49+50% for 74 damage! Roll Lookup )


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 26, 2008)

Bump. If I don't hear back from Arabesu in the next few days, I'll have his characters delay/take resonable actions and update to the next round.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 6, 2008)

OOC-I think thats about been the next few days Void (11 days).


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 7, 2008)

OOC - Sorry for the slow. I'm just frustrated to be down to 2 players while in the middle of what was supposed to be a climactic battle. Unfortunately, I don't have time to update today. I'll try to tomorrow.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2008)

(Yeah...PBP's can be ruthless that way. Are you going to open it for recruitment again?)


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 9, 2008)

Cyclone begins to charge the remaining tentacled creature, but before the elemental has moved more than five feet an inscrutably proportioned stalk-like appendage emerges from apparently empty space at an impossible angle. The otherworldly limb slaps Cyclone upon which an eerie cacophony erupts. Even at a distance, the sound is almost unbearable. The air elemental at the epicenter reels, terribly disrupted by the violent vibration, its charge forgotten.

Tyrroth glides forward slightly to punch the other-dimensional lattice. Serraphina sees him swing at empty air. Sigil sees him connect once, creating a tiny crack in the structure, with the other two blows passing through harmlessly.

Karnak continues to assault the brown abomination. But he fails to finish it off, most likely due to the mucus-like flaps afflicting him.

Sigil's elfbolt hits reducing a portion of the unnatural being to a blackened ruin. A glowing ichor gushes from shattered chitin.

Serraphina indeed reduces her opponent to a lifeless bobbing mass.

The entire chamber begins to contract sharply, causing the 'water' level to suddenly rise. Everyone other than Sigil is immersed (dealing 15 acid damage. Its about a foot below Sigil and rising quickly). In the same moment another discordant sonic blast erupts around Sigil (68 damage). This is followed by one then another beam of eldritch energies, aimed at and visible only to Sigil. She shakes off the weird feeling caused by the first beam. But the second creates an invisible tether of ectoplasmic material between her and the lattice.

The brown creature spews more yellow mist, this time healing the nexus slightly.

Eleven emerges from the green acidic liquid, flying closer to Sigil and Arhaux. With a gesture her eyes begin to glow.

The remaining tentacled beast emits more rays from its eyes. Two hit Karnak, apparently paralyzing him. Three hit Cyclone, dispersing the elemental into inanimate bubbles streaming to the surface of the acid.

Arhaux flies out of the rising pool of acid and flies in front of Sigil. A brilliant light lances out from a gun on her mecha, hitting and apparently killing the brown monster.

Tyrroth 25
Karnak 19 
Sigil 16
Serraphina 14
nexus 14
Eleven 12
tentacled things 9 
Arhaux 8

Battle Map


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 9, 2008)

Serraphina - HP135/194 AC 50(touch 35) Saves: f19/23vpois, r21, w22 SR25, PR40

Serraphina looks around a moment, being suddenly submerged in acid without it actually touching her exposed ebony skin, thanks to her adaptation item and her high acid resistance is quite novel. When she sees her allies swinging and shooting at empty air it gives her pause. "What invisible menace plagues you my friends? Is there a way you can help me see the real enemy if am indeed only seeing the foot soldiers of this battle?  For that enemy will not stand long against the fury of my chain I promise you!"[sblock=OOC]Serraphina should be floating on the surface of the acid when it rises correct? 

Is the lattice sumbmerged in the acid, and if so does it become visible like anything invisible underwater? 

Move 5ft up diagonally into the S column bringing the last beast into my 20ft reach.[/sblock]Serraphina also sees that the last of the tentacled horrors has been brought to within her deadly long reach. She adjusts her position toward it slightly and rains over a blistering volley of crackling death, reducing it too to a molten dark splotch in the lake of acid.

Full Attack: 44/44/37
Damage: 85/2, 89/6, 90/5


----------

